# Mad-Maxismo Inmobiliario. Más argumentos a favor de CASA frente a PISO. Como HACER SEGURA una casa p



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Oct 2016)

He escrito ya un hilo explicando como las energías renovables e Internet a mi juicio han desvalorizado los pisos frente a las casas:

Inmobiliaria: EMMO energía EÓLICA+FOTOVOLTÁICA+INTERNET han dado ventaja a vivir CASA DE CAMPO versus a otrora ganador PISO CIUDADANO - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Otro hilo sobre alarmas:

Mad Max: Interesante Blog sobre Seguridad. Critica "sincablismo" PROSEGUR/SECURITAS. Aconseja ALARMAS CABLEADAS+SEGURIDAD FÍSICA

En ese hilo se me ha pedido directamente que escriba este:



robergarc dijo:


> Este hilo sólo adquiere sentido acompañado de otro relacionado con la seguridad de las casas unifamiliares aisladas, factor determinante, a mi juicio, a la hora de decidir entre una de ellas y un piso.
> 
> Una casa individual es, por definición, más vulnerable e insegura, excepto que se complemente con elementos de seguridad.
> 
> Por tal hilo esperamos, amigo Randiano



Inmobiliaria: EMMO energía EÓLICA+FOTOVOLTÁICA+INTERNET han dado ventaja a vivir CASA DE CAMPO versus a otrora ganador PISO CIUDADANO - Página 5 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía​
También se me pidió en mi hilo de survivalismo callejero urbano:

Mad Max: AUTODEFENSA Y SURVIVALISMO INTEGRAL para el OBJETIVISTA OSCURO. 2º Libro de AynRandiano2 en Burbuja.info - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Pues bien, aquí presento mis ideas sobre _*cómo hacer de su casa aislada un fortín por muy poco dinero*_. A mi juicio es un MITO la idea de que un piso en la planta 10 de un bloque es "más seguro" que un chalecito en la Sierra.

Al final del hilo presentaré mis ideas sobre cómo mejorar la seguridad de los pisos, pero a mi juicio *los pisos son una peor opción inmobiliaria porque carecen de profundidad defensiva*. 

Desarrollo mis ideas.

*Los 2 tipos de seguridad: Seguridad Física y Seguridad Electrónica*

Hay 2 tipos de seguridad doméstica.

Seguridad Física:

Todo lo que sirva para detener o ralentizar a un allanador de morada:

* Cercados perimétricos.

* Zarzas densas u Ortigas que "nieguen" con su fastidiosa presencia el acceso a la zona en la cual estén.

* Cerraduras mejores.

* Cerraduras sin llave, por mando a distancia. 

* Puertas más resistentes.

* Barrotes en las ventanas.

* Film que hace "irrompibles" los cristales.

* Cristal blindado.

* Cerrojos manuales y Trancas.​
Seguridad Electrónica:

* Alarmas.

* Cámaras para comprobar si la alarma ha sido auténtica o falsa.

* Teléfono automático de aviso de que ha saltado la alarma.​
A mi juicio es terrible que se esté _vendiendo_ al público una (falsa) _"seguridad"_ puramente electrónica:













La seguridad electrónica sólo detecta una posible intrusión.

Sin seguridad física que la respalde, la alarma sólo sirve para avisar a los moradores de la casa de que *ya tienen* a delincuentes en su casa. 

Ha habido casos de chalets equipados con flamantes alarmas. Sus dueños han sufrido un asalto con palizas terribles. La alarma funcionó...pero es que los ladrones ya sabían el tiempo que tardarían en llegar las FCSE a la casa (30 minutos), así que simplemente entraron y se dieron 20 minutos para aterrorizar y apalizar a los dueños y llevarse todos los objetos de valor accesibles...y eso con alarmas que funcionaron a la perfección.​
La gran ventaja de la seguridad de una casa es que por relativamente poco dinero se puede hacer mucho más segura una casa medio que un piso medio.

La casa es a priori mucho más _asegurable_ que el piso ya que:

En una casa la presencia de *extraños o de "gente rara" acechando* alrededor de la propiedad nos puede poner de inmediato en alerta. En un piso es consustancial a la vida ciudadana y a un bloque de piso que cualquier persona pueda presentarse delante de nuestra puerta a cualquier hora del día, sin que lo sepamos.

Tiene una _*"profundidad defensiva"*_ de la que carece el piso. En una casa se puede poner *valla perimetral* (en un piso no), y una casa tiene (normalmente) *varios pisos y zonas* que permiten aplicar el principio del Castillo Medieval o de la Fortificación Renacentista:





Esto es: La defensa en profundidad por capas. Si el intruso consigue penetrar una "capa" de defensa, se va a encontrar expuesto y frente a otra capa tras la cual se resguardarán los defensores:





Tomar los sectores exteriores de una Fortificación Renacentista sólo servía para ponerse a tiro de los sectores interiores.

Cada aro defensivo es "fuerte" hacia fuera...





...pero "zona de batida" hacia dentro:





Ambas fotos son las vistas exterior e interior de _la misma_ defensa. La estructura protege frente a un ataque pero es inútil como parapeto si se toma. Muy ingenioso. 

La Fortaleza Renacentista sigue el esquema general del Castillo Medieval pero adaptado a los avances artilleros: Si cae un aro defensivo, hay otro interno al cual retirarse:







El último reducto es la Torre del Homenaje: El Torreón central.​
*En defensa de casas la Torre del Homenaje es la Habitación Segura* (mal llamada _*Habitación del Pánico*_...¿quién puede ser tan zote como para querer _diseñar_ _pánico_ en su casa?)

En un piso de ciudad es mucho más difícil hacer anillos defensivos: Un piso es más parecido al Fuerte del Salvaje Oeste:







Esto es: Hay UN anillo defensivo. Una vez superado hay muy, muy poca profundidad para defender nada....por eso digo que la casa es más _asegurable_ que el piso.

*Modus Operandi general sugerido*

Los detalles sobre _cómo_ hacer lo que les sugiero van en los posts inferiores.

Aquí les explico mis ideas en general sobre _qué_ hacer.

Aprenda de los castillos:







Observe la estructura: *Foso*, *Reducto Exterior*, *Reducto Interior* y *Torre del Homenaje* (arriba a la izquierda en esta magnífica vista del Castillo de Coca). El Castillo tiene varias "capas" de seguridad. Que su casa también las tenga.

Construya un "Cuarto Seguro" en el dormitorio principal de la casa. Esa es su "Torre del Homenaje".

Reparta las habitaciones de los habitantes dentro de una "Reducto Interior" repartido alrededor del "Cuarto Seguro", estando todos lo más cerca posible unos de otros, especialmente por la noche.

Instale cerraduras y cerrojos que separen el Reducto Interio del resto de la casa. Cuide especialmente el cierre de las ventanas del Reducto Interior. Ahí sea muy estricto e instale Barrotes (desmontables en caso de incendio) o Film de blindaje de Cristales y/o Cerraduras o Candados en las ventanas (vide infra). Sea MUY ESTRICTO con la protección del Reducto Interior. 

Añada las "capas" de seguridad (el Reducto Exterior) que admita la estructura de su casa. Cuantas más mejor. Añada cerrojos y/o cerraduras para _retrasar_ el avance de los allanadores y para obligarles a hacer _ruido_. Una simplicísima cerradura de sobreponer de 20€ (instalable por cualquier _bricoleur_ de vía estrecha) ya vale como obstáculo. Unos cerrojos manuales de 3.5€ (vide infra) cerrados desde dentro exigen romper la puerta para avanzar, retrasando la invasión y haciendo un ruido infernal.

Añada seguridad electrónica sencilla (Optativo, la seguridad física siempre es más importante, digan lo que digan los spots publicitarios de *Securitas* o de *Prosegur*). Unos detectores PIR por cable de 15€ y unas cámaras por cable de 50€ bastan para empezar.

Añada "Foso" (Valla Perimetral). Es Optativo, si le llega el dinero y sólo cuando haya "hecho los deberes" dentro de la casa. Gastarse dinero en una valla perimetral cuando no hay Reductos ni Cuarto Seguro es como construir un Foso para un castillo...Inexistente.

Si _cree_ que ha habido una intrusión (el clásico _*He oído un ruido en la planta baja*_), NO SALGA DEL REDUCTO INTERIOR bajo ningún concepto. *El clásico "voy a ver qué ha sido ese ruido" es la mayor gilipollez del mundo mundial*. Si de verdad han entrado allanadores, encontrarse con ellos es lo último que usted quiere.

Si _cree_ que ha habido una intrusión, aguce el oído. Si ha hecho bien el trabajo del Reducto Exterior, franquearlo debe hacer mucho ruido. Si ha instalado unas sencillímas cámaras de 50€ por cable le será mucho más sencillo evaluar si ha habido o no una intrusión. Las cámaras además integran micrófonos: Son sus oídos por toda la casa.

Si _sabe_ que ha habido una intrusión (por ruido o por haber visto a los allanadores por las cámaras) , reuna a todos los habitantes de la casa dentro de la Torre del Homenaje (el Cuarto Seguro). Cierre la puerta.

Si tiene un arma de fogueo (venta libre, 100-150€)...

Pistola de fogueo DIsparando mas de.. - YouTube

...vacíe un cargador por la ventana abierta. utilice la pistola de fogueo para lo que dice su descripción: _*"Pistola de Señales"*_. Así conseguirá:

* Advertir al vecindario de que algo va muy, muy mal. Van a llamar a los CFSE sí o sí. 

* Alertar a los CFSE de que algo va muy mal. Atención inmediata de CFSE.

* Alertar a los ladrones de que sabe usted que su casa está siendo asaltada, y de que todo el vecindario y los CFSE están avisados.

* Avisar a los ladrones de que tiene usted algo que detona...ellos no saben que el arma es de fogueo. Efecto INTIMIDACIÓN.​
Cualquier ladrón sensato en este momento *abandonará su casa*: Al oír los disparos el ladrón sabrá que usted sabe que está allanando su casa, y que también lo sabe todo el vecindario y los CFSE, más el efecto disuasor de oír disparos. 

*Es lo que usted quiere*. Quédese en el Cuarto Seguro hasta que lleguen los CFSE (usualmente la Guardia Civil) y hable con ellos por teléfono para darles su situación en la casa. El comprobar que la casa está "limpia" es trabajo _suyo_, para el cual tienen medios, entrenamiento y atribuciones legales.​
_Ahora_ (después de "hacer pública" la intrusión) telefonee usted a los CFSE y dígales cuál es su dirección exacta, que hay invasores en su casa y que ha disparado una detonadora para avisar.

Otra opción al arma de fogueo es abrir la ventana y activar una alarma personal a pilas:







Una sirena o timbre eléctrico es mucho más potente...







...pero los ladrones pueden simplemente cortar la luz de la casa y silenciarla.

Otra opción es "marcar" su casa para los CFSE la encuentren pronto, por ejemplo en uan urbanización. Tengo hilos sobre linternas de defensa:

LINTERNA PERFECTA AUTODEFENSA. Nitecore Tiny Monster 03. 2700 lumens 21000 candela en 16cm. 140€. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-cuales-no-usarlo-efectividad-legalidad.html

Puede activar el modo S.O.S o el modo Estroboscopio de estas linternas:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=okPir0dFXOo

Su casa quedará visiblemente "marcada" por la luz desde muy, muy lejos.

La linterna además es muy útil para ver y para deslumbrar:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=tePBYjAAfuc

Adicionalmente, si no hay riesgo de incendio puede tirar una barata y accesible Granada de Airsoft a su jardín:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiGJlDMzCAs

Entre el estroboscopio y el humo, su casa será rapidísimamente identificable para los CFSE como la casa que está siendo asaltada.

Cualquier ladrón sensato huirá por patas de inmediato, que es precisamente lo que usted quiere.

Si a pesar de todo los invasores no abandonan la casa, dispare un aerosol de OC/CS por la mirilla de la puerta del Cuarto Seguro (vide infra). Esto hace casi imposible que intenten violentar el cuarto seguro. 

Si pese a todo sucede lo que es harto improbable y los invasores intentan acceder al cuarto seguro, según su temperamento, preparación y medios debe usted decidir si quiere *rendirse* sin más y ponerse a merced de los asaltantes o bien *defenderse* con las armas de que disponga.

Una simple Katana adquirible sin licencia ya es un arma formidable en manos de una persona entrenada y decidida:

[Méjico] Ladrones entran en casa de dueño con katana - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Una bayoneta o una espada de servicio antiguas son muy baratas (50-150€) y son también armas formidables, de mucha calidad. Y además objetos históricos interesantes per se. Desde leugo mejores que pretender enfrentarse a asalatantes a manos desnuda.

Si tiene armas de fuego, dispararlas contra los invasores que estén invadiendo su cuarto seguro (tras los disparos de advertencia con el arma de fogueo) es *I*legal en España. 

Yo no condenaría moralmente a quien dispare a un invasor que intenta entrar en el cuarto seguro tras haber oído detonaciones. Conceno -eso sí- a quien no ha tenido la diligencia debida en evitar verse en ese trance.

El Juez que le juzgue también tendrá en cuenta que usted no ha salido a "buscar" al delincuente, sino que es él quien ha roto varias puertas para buscarle a usted, y eso tras haber oído disparos de advertencia. Su caso es más favorable para la justicia que el caso del dueño de la casa que sale a "buscar" al delincuente y le dispara.

Ahora, de por perdidas sus armas y prepárese para inacabables juicios y ruinosas indemnizaciones. *Es mucho mejor que haga todo lo razonable por evitar el tener que verse jamás en el trance de disparar a alguien para defenderse.*​
En USA (donde sí hay _*"Doctrina del Castillo"*_) dicen que si estas en tu dormitorio cuando hay una intrusión y gritas...

_*Esta usted en mi propiedad.

La policía está de camino.

Tengo un arma.*_​
...estas razonablemente seguro jurídicamente siempre y cuando te quedes en la habitación esperando. Ningún ladrón "razonable" irá hacia el dueño de la casa en tales circunstancias.

Como estamos *en España* y aquí No hay _*"Doctrina del Castillo"*_, *lo más prudente es reforzar al máximo un cuarto seguro para no tener que vernos jamás en la tesitura de tener que defendernos en nuestra casa*, ya que el resultado legal es muy incierto, como genialmente caricaturizó Pérez Reverte en un texto de obligada lectura a quien interese este tema:

http://www.perezreverte.com/articulo/patentes-corso/248/como-buscarse-la-ruina/

Nunca jamás vayan ustedes a "buscar" a un ladrón en su casa. Es trabajo de los CFSE, no de ustedes, como desarrollo más abajo.​
Excelente hilo complementario:



cusbe11 dijo:


> A aquéllos a los que interese este hilo, les recomiendo que se pasen por aquí:
> 
> Cerraduras de seguridad - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> ...



*Presupuesto:*

El "Kit" completo de las medidas básicas que sugiero viene a costar:

10 cerraduras de sobreponer para cerrar 10 habitaciones a 15€ la unidad: 150€

40 cerrojos de suelo/techo para cerrar desde dentro 10 puertas a 3.5€: 140€

2 cerraduras de 3 puntos de sobreponer para 2 puertas críticas (exterior, reducto interior) a 150€ la unidad: 300€

20 candados con argolla para cerrar 20 ventanas desde dentro a 6 € la unidad: 120€

4 detectores PIR a 15€ la unidad: 60€

4 cámaras sencillas con cable con sus monitores: 200€​
Total, 970€.

Por menos de 1.000€ pueden ustedes transformar una casa normal en un "castillo" sencillito con un más que razonable nivel de seguridad.

Gastos adicionales optativos de "marcado" de la casa:

La pistola de fogueo viene a costar unos 150€. Aparte de coleccionismo tiene poca utilidad fuera de esta función, excepto como familiarización inicial con quien quiera iniciarse en tiro deportivo de pistola (se cargan y tienen un funcionamiento superficial idéntico a las pistolas "de verdad").

Una buena (una Fénix, por ejemplo) linterna potente (baterías 18650) con estroboscopio cuesta unos 60-100€. Sumen 60€ para cargador y baterías. 150€. Es una excelente compra para EDC (portarla encima todos los días) por lo enormemente útil que es. Ver mi hilo al respecto.

Una granada de humo de Airsoft cuesta unos 8€.​
¿Les parece acaso "caro" o "exagerado" asumir estas precauciones?

A mí me parece muy barato. 

Esta es la vida doméstica del OBOSCista:

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/gu...on-de-mi-movimiento-filosofico-religioso.html

Autonomía, Autoconfianza, Resiliencia, Capacidad de defensa.

Este hilo es la versión _*"protección casa"*_ de este otro hilo _*"protección calle"*_:

http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/te...uro-2-libro-de-aynrandiano2-burbuja-info.html

*Sobre la "mayor seguridad" del piso con respecto a la casa:*

Aquí tenéis las "seguridad" de vuestros pisitos:



orpheux dijo:


> Mamoudou Gassama le Héro de Paris - 26 mai 2018 - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Oct 2016)

*Niveles de amenaza y Filosofía de protección Mejor es algo de protección que nada (el Objetivo es ENDURECER la casa frente ataque de bajo nivel, no hacerla "Inexpugnable" frente ataques de alto nivel)*

​Los allanadores de morada se dividen (más o menos) en 4 niveles de amenaza:​​​*Nivel 0:* Meros "descuideros" que se cuelan en una casa sólo si ven una ventana accesible abierta, el disparate de una puerta de cristal a nivel de calle o algún acceso similar muy, muy fácil.​​*Nivel 1:* Ladrones allanadores "primitivos". Sólo saben entrar en una casa "a lo bestia", con mazas, gatos y palanquetas. O con escalera accediendo por las ventanas del primer piso (los _*palquistas*_, luego les hablaré más de ellos).​​*Nivel 2:* Ladrones allanadores "profesionalizados". Traen ganzúas, saben hacer bumping y tienen inhibidores de frecuencias. Saben el tiempo de reacción de la policía. Los _*"palquistas"*_ más sofisticados ya no necesitan algo tan rudimentario como una escalera: Saben trepar por una fachada. Son los _*Spiderman*_.​​*Nivel 3:* Ladrones Profesionales de élite. Disponen de alta tecnología y entran casi en cualquier casa. Sólo se molestan en robar casas muy especiales.​

​Los consejos "de pobres" (tipo Equipo A) de este hilo sólo protegen contra los niveles 0 y 1 y en menor medida contra el 2.​​Para protegerse contra el nivel 3 hay que gastar decenas de miles de € y contratar a empresas especializadas...pero es que el nivel 3 son ladrones muy poco frecuentes.​​¿Van a impedir con lo que les cuento en este hilo a los ladrones de nivel 3? No.​​Pero es que sería necedad muy grande NO protegerse contra ladrones de nivel 0 y 1 porque las precauciones no serán efectivas contra los de nivel 3 y dudosas contra los de nivel 2.​​Explico todo esto para contraretar la frase terrible que he escuchado tantísimas veces:​​​*¿Para qué te molestas tanto en proteger tu casa?*​​*A fin de cuentas si quieren entrar te van a entrar*​

​Esto es verdad sólo para los ladrones "profesionales" de nivel 3.​​Los consejos "de andar por casa" que doy dan protección frente a los niveles 0 y 1, y algo frente al 2.​​A mi juicio una protección _parcial_ es infinitamente mejor que _ninguna_ protección.​​No proteger uno su casa porque la protección total es imposible es como si estos tipos...​​


​...hubiesen decidido el disparate de entrar en combate sin sus cascos y chalecos balístico porque "sólo" les protegían el 50% de su volumen corporal.​​Merece la pena "endurecer" la casa propia como "objetivo" para ladrones de bajo nivel, porque la mayor parte de los ladrones son de bajo nivel.​​El centrarse en que siempre habrá un ladrón que pueda entrar en nuestra casa (_*si quieren entrar te van a entrar*_) es una excusa de gente indolente y fatalista que prefiere no hacer nada. Allá ellos que prefieren no protegerse contra riesgos evitables.​

*Seguridad perimetral con la cabeza: Evite los errores más frecuentes al poner una valla.*

La valla perimetral es el equivalente del "foso" del castillo:







Como el foso es OPTATIVA. Puede usted poner valla o no poner valla.

Mi consejo es que o bien ponga una valla eficaz, que detenga, o que no ponga nada excepto un cartelito de "propiedad privada":







Con esto ya han cumplido la función de avisar y disuadir.

DESaconsejo este tipo de "vallas simbólicas":







Esta valla cuesta dinero (que podría ser empleado en seguridad real), aporta cero seguridad y no hace nada que no haga un simple cartel de _*"Propiedad Privada"*_.

Si decide poner evite estos ERRORES GARRAFALES:

​Esto _podría_ haber sido una eficaz valla de 2 metros de alto:​​


​En vez de eso, por razones que áun no he conseguido entender, la gente se obstina en poner una valla de 1 metro sobre un murete de mampostería de 1 metro, obteniendo...2 obstáculos de un metro fácilmente franqueables. Es uno de los enigmas impenetrables que me ofrece el mundo: Por qué diablos la gente despilfarra dinero en construir un cierre caro y perfectamente inútil.​​Ilustro:






Valla montada MAL sobre mampostería, como explico en posts apertura.

Hasta un moro con chanclas puede subirse.
​Esto es lo que debería ser:​​


​Pongan la valla desde el suelo o no pongan nada.​​Consulten en su Hay-Untamiento la altura máxima de cerramientos que permita el PGOU (usualmente 2 metros) y "aprovéchenla" al máximo con una valla contínua desde el suelo. Los muretes de mampostería sólo valen para dar un "escalón" a quien quiera entrar.​​Si la altura máxima autorizada es -digamos- de 1 metro NI SE MOLESTEN en poner valla. Una valla de 1m aporta cero seguridad. Conténtense con poner carteles que "limiten" psicológicamente su propiedad y listo.​​Otro fallo:​​


​La valla segura debe ser TRANSPARENTE. Los cañamazos en las vallas sólo sirven para OCULTAR a quien quiera asaltarnos.​​Los fabricantes de vallas "técnicas" (como _*Betafence*_, por ejemplo) dan como agumento de venta la "transparencia" de una valla:​​


​Una valla que permita ver lo que hay al otro lado es segura.​​Una valla "opaca" es peligrosa: No permite ver a los habitantes de la casa lo que sucede fuera y oculta al delincuente que la salte. La gran ironía es que la gente se gasta dinero adicional para hacer opacas vallas transparentes:​​


​*Imagínense que son ladrones* y piensen cómo saltarían las vallas espantosamente mal diseñadas que tanto abundan:​​


​"Escalón" de mampostería + Valla Opaca + Larguero sobre puerta garaje que niega toda efectividad a los pinchos...es difícil sumar más cosas mal diseñadas en una valla tan cara.​​


​Valla "modelna" de opacidad total y con "escalones de diseño" para quien quiera saltarla. _Forma sobre Función_ llevado al extremo.​​


​"Escalones" de mampostería a tutiplen. La valla metálica adicional al menos parece que está en el interior y no encima del muro de mampostería (donde sería enterament einútil)...pero es que así hemos dificultado la _salida_ de los ladrones de nuestra finca, y no la _entrada_...​​*EN TODOS ESTOS CASOS:* Sería muchísimo más barato y eficaz una valla metálica "técnica" bien transparente que saliese desde el suelo...pero no casa con la "imagen de chaletón" que muchos quieren. Allá ellos.​​


​A esta gente parece no sobrarles el dinero. ¿Por qué entonces los despilfarran en el típico conjunto mampostería + valla que es perfectamente inútil para detener a nadie.​



Adicto dijo:


> Lo de la valla transparente yo lo veo un sin sentido, pierdes intimidad y encima la visibilidad la pierdes por la noche o cuando no estás mirando.
> 
> ¿Qué es eso de tener una casa y no poder tomar el sol en pelotas cómo si estuvieras en una piscina pública?



La "intimidad" juega a favor de los ladrones.

Si ellos entran en tu perímetro defensivo, tu "intimidad" es su seguridad de que nadie les va a ver.

*Hay que escoger: Intimidad o Seguridad.*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Oct 2016)

*Cerraduras y Cerrojos.* 

Haga una cerradura inviolable por 5€.

¿Tiene cerradura de sobreponer de 3 puntos?







Haga un trabajito muy sencillo. Instale un cerrojito de 5€...







...de tal forma que el cerrojo entre en un agujero perforado en el elemento de cierre.

Acaban ustedes de bloquear los 3 elementos de cierre por 5€. Aunque se consiguiese violentar o ganzuar la cerradura, la puerta permanecería cerrada.

El único pequeño trabajo a hacer es perforar un agujerito en el sitio justo, algo al alcance de cualquier _bricoleur_ medianamente competente manejando una broca de metales.

Trabajo similar puede hacerse en cierres empotrados, aunque requiere algo más de ingenio y de "destrozo" de la puerta para exponer un sitio a bloquear para impedir que la puerta se abra girando la cerradura.



Adicto dijo:


> Yo no he entendido ni papa. ¿Qué es el elemento de cierre?



Las dos barras (cilíndricas o rectangulares) que (una subiendo y la otra bajando) cierran la puerta con cierre de 3 puntos.







Si consigues bloquearlas, has conseguido que la puerta ya no se pueda abrir desde fuera, ni aunque hagan bumping, ganzúen o destruyan la cerradura.

Mi sugerencia para bloquear esas barras es hacer un agujerito en una y bloquearlo con un pestillito. Con eso basta.

Si alguien encuentra otra forma más sencilla de bloquearla (sin hacer un agujero) mis felicidades.

Si no tienen cerradura de 3 puntos AÑADANLA:







Es vital que la puerta esté anclada al suelo y no solo al marco.







Los trabajos buenos de cerrajería son de 4 PUNTOS:



















El problema es que el ajuste de este sofisticado mecanismo es muy delicado.

Si se atreve como _bricoleur_ a instalar esto en su casa, adelante. Es lo mejor para reforzar un cierre en plan _Equipo A_.

Existe otra buena opción que es la barra transversal con anclajes a la pared (no al débil marco)







Seguridad a lo ancho de toda la puerta

El cerrojo tradicional de 1 punto es muy ineficaz:







*Eficacísima y casi gratuita Ñapa estilo Equipo A*

Con esta COMPRA MAESTRA...







...DE 3.5€ :8:...

Pasadores y pestillos - Leroy Merlin

...puede anclar adicionalmente su(s) puerta(s) en plan _*Equipo A*_. 

Aconsejo poner 4 cerrojos como este por puerta: Arriba, Abajo, Derecha e Izquierda. Las 4 esquinas de la puerta.

¿Por qué?

Porque las bisagras suelen ser un punto débil. Ponga cerrojos en el suelo y al techo _también_ en el lado de las bisagras y reforzará inmensamente la puerta.

Poner 4 cerrojos como este en una puerta da 2 puntos de anclaje al suelo (los más fuertes) y 2 al marco superior por unos míseros 14€.

Si tiene la desgracia(de seguridad) de tener débiles _Puertas Francesas_ (de 2 hojas) ponga 8 de estos cerrojos:







4 por puerta. Por 28€ gana usted 4 fortísimos puntos de anclaje al suelo (los más resistentes) y 4 al marco superior de la puerta.

Las únicas pegas es que quedan "feo" (excepto en casas "rústicas" estilo "Conan el Bárbaro" donde pueden hasta ser "Graciosas" como elemento decorativo...además de práctico) y que se puede cerrar sólo si hay gente dento de la casa.

Ahora, si está usted dentro de la casa estos baratísimos y fortísimos cerrojos son la garantía de que los cacos tendrán que DESTROZAR la puerta por completo si quieren franquearla. 

Aconsejo además instalarlos liberalmente en puertas INTERIORES de la casa (en conjunción con las cerraduras de superficie, _vide infra_) para crear la HABITACIÓN SEGURA y diferentes compartimentos de seguridad.



ImNoOne dijo:


> Ciertamente. Unos cerrojos, unas puertas que no sean de chapa de madera, unos cristales decentes y un piso pasa a ser casi inexpugnable para el asaltante medio.



Yo voy más allá.

Supongan que -como yo he hecho en mi casa- uno se molesta en poner cerraduras y cerrojos en puertas internas de este pelo:







Desde el punto de vista de la seguridad estas puertas son de lo peor que hay: Doble hoja y acristaladas. Son muy débiles como obstáculo.

¿Hago el tonto molestándome en poner varios cerrojos de 3.5€ en estas puertas?

No.

¿Por qué?

Porque si tengo una invasión doméstica y los invasores se topan con esta puerta cerrada, el franquearla puede llevarles tranquilamente *1 o 2 minutos extra*, entre que reaccionan al hecho de la puerta está cerrada, buscan algún objeto para romper los cristales y los rompen y tratan de abrir la puerta desde el otro lado.

Si encima ponemos una cerradura de 15€ les obligamos además a romper los marcos de madera para pasar al otro lado, ya que la puerta no se puede abrir ni aún pudiendo pasar la mano al otro lado. Quizás así ganemos 3 minutos en vez de 1 o 2. Las puertas pueden ser muy débiles, pero el destrozar los cristales y los marcos para franquearlas es un ciertamente _trabajo_ que lleva forzosamente _tiempo_, por poco que sea.

Incluso 1 minuto extra en caso de invasión deoméstica es ORO PURO, ya que puede ser el tiempo que necesitamos para recoger a los habitantes de la casa en el Cuarto Seguro ("Torre del Homenaje"), desde donde continuaremos la defensa de nuestras vidas.

EMMO está justificado incluso el aprovechar como elementos defensivos puertas muy endebles. Todo lo que sirva para retrasar al invasor doméstico es bueno para la defensa de la casa. 

Lo ideal sería imitar a los camellos de droga y poner puertas blindadas interiores para "compartimentalizar la casa", pero como casi nadie hará eso, es MEJOR QUE NADA ciertamente poner 12€ de 4 cerrojos manuales bloqueando una puerta como esa o -mejor aún- poner _además_ una cerradura de 15€.

Los 2-3 minutos extra de separación de los invasores que nos darán esos 30 € pueden ser la diferencia entre tener tiempo para refugiarnos en el Cuarto Seguro o no tenerlo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Oct 2016)

_El vidrio es su punto débil_. Barrotes, films para vidrio y cerraduras de ventanas.

*Compartimentalicen su casa para conseguir capas defensivas como las del castillo.*

Compren cerraduras de superficie como estas:













Son muy, muy baratas: 15-20€. Ojo: Con cerradura por ambos lados (que no se pueda abrir sin llave por ningún lado) y tornillos en el canto del marco (para que NO se puedan desmontar a puerta cerrada).

Instalenlas en TODAS las habitaciones de su casa, las usen o no.

Por la noche cierren TODAS las puertas, vaya a dormir gente o no.

Las ventajas que obtendrán serán las del Castillo medieval: La casa tendrá "capas" defensivas.

* Si el allanador entra por la ventana, se encontrara ante sí una puerta cerrada interior, puerta que tendrá que intentar forzar, alertando a los habitantes de la casa.

* Si el allanador entra por la puerta, se encontrará no a los habitantes de la casa a su merced, sino ante una serie de puertas cerradas que deberá forzar una a una, advirtiendo a los moradores de la intrusión.

* Los moradores estarán protegidos tanto por la puerta cerrada de su cuarto como por las puertas cerradas de los demás cuartos, al estar "camuflados" dentro de una casa de puertas cerradas, lo mismo que en "Indiana Jones" el Arca de la Alianza se camufla entre cajones idénticos:

WarehouseScene.wmv - YouTube​
Los cajones por su mera presencia "protegen" al cajón del Arca de la Alianza, lo mismo que las puertas cerradas en habitaciones vacías protegen a los moradores de la casa, proveyéndoles de tiempo de reacción.​
Cerrar todas las puertas y cerrojos todas las noches es un _ritual_ que apenas lleva un minuto o dos. Es la diferencia entre dormir en una casa asegurada o no. Integren ese ritual con una comprobación de Gas/Fogones/Grifos y aparatos eléctricos no necesarios apagados y tendrán una breve y provechosa rutina nocturna.

Si quieren obtener más seguridad gastando más, en vez de las baratas cerraduras simples de 15-20€ instalen (quizás sólo en puertas clave) cerraduras de sobreponer de 3 puntos (unos 150-300€).







Sí, sugiero instalar estas cerraduras en puertas internas, para poder conseguir varios _"reductos"_ donde los defensores de la casa puedan refugiarse en caso de allanamiento, siguiendo el principio de los reductos del castillo:







El *Non Plus Ultra de este concepto es instalar puertas Blindadas (y hasta Acorazadas) de puerta principal en el Interior de la casa*, para ralentizar aún más a un posible alalandor. Tal cosa SE HACE en casas de personas ricas que pueden permitirse tan excelente nivel de seguridad.

Yo en este hilo le presento una versión para menesterosos, mucho más barata, mucho menos segura pero mucho mejor que la _protección interior cero_ que hay en casi todas las casas.

En los 90 escuché que las casas donde se vendían droga hacían algo similar: Puertas blindadas montadas "en serie" en las "casas de la droga" con la reserva de droga en la última habitación. Este ingenioso artificio servía para ralentizar a la policía y permitirse a los camellos echar la droga por el sumidero si entraba la poli.

*El Matacán doméstico: Aerosol de defensa personal a través de la puerta.*

Los matacanes eran unas estructuras muy a mala uva de los castillos, desde donde se tiraban piedras o arrojaban saetas contra los asaltantes:













Les presento al matacán doméstico:







La apertura de una de estas mirillas permite (lo he probado) disparar una nube de OC o CS ("gas pimienta") aerosolizada:







OJO: Aerosol, no Chorro. El chorro (el Red Saber, por ejemplo) no sirve para esto.

El aerosol crea una "nube" persistente que es un eficaz NEGADOR DE ZONA (como las minas militares) de la antecámara de la habitación donde se dispare la nube.

El Modus Operandi sugerido es -en caso de haber comprobado un allanamiento de morada- retirarse a la "Zona Segura" cerrando las puertas tras de sí, y disparando nubes de OC/CS para "negar" los espacios a los allanadores.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Oct 2016)

Lo que pasa por confiarse a la locura de que uno está "seguro" porque "tiene armas":

​El dueño del chalet de Porreres tenía tres escopetas cargadas detrás de la puerta.​​El hermano del ladrón tiroteado en el robo en Porreres culpa al anciano que disparó​​300.000 € a familiares de asaltante muerto, la ruina:​​Víctimas que acaban matando (y pagando indemnizaciones de 300.000€ a familiares)​​Es mucho mejor poner obstáculos FÍSICOS que confiarse locamente a que uno "tiene armas".​

Seguridad electrónica del "Equipo A" por 4 perras gordas y sin cuotas mensuales.

También puede usted poner un cartel como este de adorno en la antecámara entre las 2 puertas:



















https://www.google.com/search?q=do+not+call+911+call+357&client=firefox-b-d&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjjy8byqP_gAhUJ3RoKHXSlDLgQ_AUIDigB&biw=1600&bih=764#imgdii=2f5GuZyl2CHawM:&


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Oct 2016)

*La Torre del Homenaje o Sancta Sanctorum de la casa: El Cuarto Seguro*

El Cuarto Seguro es el centro de todo el sistema de células concéntricas de seguridad de una casa, es el último reducto de refugio de los moradores de una casa, como la Torre del Homenaje en un castillo:







*Frías*, Burgos...localidad medieval aconsejable visitar al 1000 por 100.​
Usualmente es el dormitorio de los dueños de la casa, ya que es la habitación donde estarán "por defecto" si hay una intrusión nocturna.

Alrededor del cuarto seguro y lo más cerca posible se disponen los demás dormitorios con uso de la casa. En caso de intrusión nocturna, todos los habitantes de la casa corren a refugiarse al cuarto seguro, usando el tiempo que les de los perímetro de seguridad exteriores (obstáculos internos de la casa).

Los "absurdos" cerrojo y cerraduras (aún en puertas débiles, dobles y acristaladas) que haya dispuesto perimétricamente alrededor del reducto interno son los que le permitirán "comprar" el precioso tiempo necesario para "recoger" en el cuarto seguro a los habitantes de la casa.

El cuarto seguro debe disponer de:

* Puerta sólida con al menos 4 cerrojos manuales: 2 al suelo y 2 al techo.

* Aún una puerta débil puede reforzarse en unos segundos poniendo muebles detrás "encajados" hasta que se respalden en la pared opuesta. Otra opción es apuntalar la puerta con estos puntales extensibles:







Puntal extensible DEXTER Puntal extensible Ref. 550214_puntal1z1extensible - Leroy Merlin

Las zapatas de goma permiten hacer "inventos":







Son muy baratos e inmensamente fuertes y útiles.

Se trata de "inventar" algo que por poco dinero permita reforzar la puerta del Cuarto Seguro. Los puntales pueden guardarse tras la puerta a diario. Un tablero de MDF...







...entre puntales/muebles y la puerta hará que sea altamente improbable que esta se pueda romper (el MDF repartirá en mayor superficie cualquier golpe).

Con 20-30€ de materiales de Ferretería en plan "Equipo A" cualquier puerta interna puede hacerse impenetrable frente a chorizos de nivel 0 y 1.

Lo idóneo es -por supuesto- poner una puerta Blindada (o Acorazada) en la puerta del dormitorio principal de la casa, pero este es un hilo para hacerlo en plan "barato-Equipo A".​
* Aerosol de defensa personal a disparar por mirilla practicada en la puerta, última defensa en caso de que los ladrones accedan a la antecámara del cuarto seguro e intenten derribar la puerta. También puede hacerse esta mirilla en una perforación del tamaño de una moneda de 2€ hecha en la pared. _Ad libitum_.

* Ventanas impenetrables por sorpresa (romper y entrar), luego deben tener cerraduras impracticables aún rompiendo el cristal o bien cristal blindado "a lo barato" (con film autoadhesivo 3M para tal fin) o bien barrotes abribles desde dentro con llave (para huir en caso de incendio).

* Paredes resistentes (ladrillos y cemento), nada de Pladur. Esto en España no es una gran preocupación. En USA sí porque allí construyen fatal. 

* Teléfono móvil, que ha de "dormir" en cuarto seguro. Una línea de teléfono fijo no está de más por si hay inhibidores de por medio. Lo idóneo es que la línea fija de teléfono entre desde la calle por el cuarto seguro en la casa para así evitar que los ladrones nos dejen sin línea fija simplemente descolgando un supletorio de la casa. Si lo han hecho así, basta con desconectar los supletorios desde el cuarto seguro y así poder llamar a los CFSE auqnue los ladrones hayan descolgado un supletorio para dejarnos incomunicados.

* Linternas por si los ladrones quitan la luz. Una recargable a manubrio de las de 10€ como mínimo, para que esté siempre disponible. Mejor una buena linterna recargable con _*"efecto vela"*_ (_*"tailstand"*_, que se mantenga de pie) para poder iluminar toda la habitación con "normalidad" (como si hubiese luz d ela red) y así poder hacer todas las acciones defensivas sin el incordio de estar medio a oscuras o teniendo que sujetar una linterna.







Una linterna potente así dispuesta nos quita la preocupación de la luz, ya que veremos como si los ladrones no nos hubiesen desconectado la luz.​
* El cuarto seguro es la Estación Término de los detectores de alarma y las cámaras de vídeo vigilancia que hayamos querido poner. Es desde aquí desde donde se comprueba vía cámaras si de verdad hemos sufrido un alanamiento de morada o es todo una falsa alarma.





* Las llaves de la casa por si queremos salir. Recuerde: Las llaves de la casa duermen en la misma habitación que usted. No está de más tener una segunda copia en la puerta principal para que los demás habitantes puedan abandonar la casa en caso de desastre.

* Los medios de alarma vecinal con los que nos hayamos querido dotar: Pistola de fogueo, Linterna con estroboscopio para señalizar nuestra posición, granada de humo idem.

* Quien escoja asumir la responsabilidad moral y jurídica de defenderse con la fuerza, ha de tener en el cuerto seguro las armas con las que cada cual haya decidido defenderse. 

* Quien tenga armas de fuego debería tener el imprescindible armero blindado armero en el cuarto seguro, aunque sólo sea porque es el sitio donde más improbable es que se las roben.

* Un extintor ABC.​


----------



## El DesPromotor (22 Oct 2016)

Es la primera vez que comento un hilo tuyo y la verdad:

Me dejas acojonado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Oct 2016)

*Por qué las armas por sí solas NO le van a dar "seguridad" (física)...y mucho menos jurídica*

Hay gente (no muy reflexiva) que me dice _"Yo estoy seguro en mi casa, tengo armas"_ :ouch:.

Grave error. Los Marqueses de Urquijo _también_ tenian armas en su domicilio la noche que fueron muertos en sus camas, el Marqués mientras dormía...







Este señor tenía varias armas largas de caza (rifles y escopetas) en su domicilio la noche que fue asesinado mientras dormía por _un_ tiro a quemarropa de pistolilla calibre 0.22 (el mínimo que hay):







Sin seguridad Física y Electrónica las armas son completamente inútiles.

Pero supongamos que alguien duerme en un dormitorio cerrado y tiene en él su escopeta y munición. ¿Esta por ello "seguro"?

No, no lo está por lo siguiente:

* En España no hay _*"Doctrina del Castillo"*_ anglosajona. Un español no tiene derecho alguno a defender su vivienda de allanadores, sólo puede defender a personas, y encima "proporcionalmente". Matar o herir a un allanador puede tener consecuencias legales y económicas demoledoras, desde indemnizaciones ruinosas a penas de cárcel, y empezando -por supuesto- por la requisa definitiva de las armas.

* Suponga que mata usted a tiros a un allanador y que tiene la suerte increíble de que un comprensivo juez español le absuelve sin más. Vuelva usted a su casa...sin armas (confiscadas por la Guardia Civil). _Ahora_ debería usted empezar a "endurecer" su casa sin armas...luego, ¿por qué no empieza a "endurecer" su casa _antes_ de meterse en el embolado moral y legal de disparar contra nadie? Así se ahorrará esa Ordalía Moral y Jurídica...y *conservará sus armas legales*, que dan muchas satisfacciones y siempre es bueno poseerlas. ¿Para qué "quemar" sus armas en algo que puede evitar con algo de diligencia? 

Usar armas guiadas en D, E o F para defenderse en España implica quedarse sin armas.

Es como si uno tuviese una PISTOLA MONOTIRO del Siglo XVIII:







Una vez usada para disparar una vez, ya no hay más tiros "prácticos" posibles (hace falta un buen rato de tranquilidad para recargarla)

El dueño juicioso de armas en España hará todo lo posible para NO usarlas jamás para defenderse...si no es por preocupaciones morales y legales al menos que sea por la preocupación elemental de no quedarse sin armas, que dan muchas satisfacciones.

Las únicas armas que se pueden usar para autodefensa en España y después conservarlas son las guiadas en B (el revólver .38 de autodefensa que siempre portaba *Julio Anguita*, por ejemplo) , pero esa licencia nos está vedada a los _Plebeyos_.​
* Suponga que mata usted a un allanador y después su familia (sus "primos", por ejemplo) o sus compañeros de delitos juran vengarse de usted. Le esperan -en el _mejor_ de los casos- años de inquietudes, sobresaltos y amenazas, ahorrables endureciendo su hogar y "delegando" en los CFSE el expulsar a los allanadores de su casa. 

* Si uno oye un ruido por la noche y no tiene "compartimentalizada" su vivienda, se verá obligado a SALIR DE LA HABITACIÓN SEGURA (que debe ser su dormitorio) a ver qué pasa. Es un disparate planificar el que uno deba "hacer de policía" en su propia casa jugando a la "casa de la muerte".

* Una apreciación personal: Es inmoral pegar un tiro o un hachazo a un vulgar "chorizo" de poca monta que se nos ha colado en nuestra casa (muy livianamente protegida) a ver si puede robar algo, sin mayor intencionalidad contra las personas. Quizás incluso el chorizo crea que la casa está deshabitada. La idea de no defender físicamente la vivienda y de "pegar un tiro" a quien entre en ella refleja un muy escaso respeto por la vida ajena. *Yo no soy "pacifista" en absoluto y creo en el derecho a la legítima defensa*, pero un chorizo "pacífico" que se cuele en una casa no por ello merece morir a manos del dueño. 

* Corremos el riesgo de confundirnos y pegar un tiro (o un hachazo) a un familiar, o nuestro hija que vuelve de fiesta (he conocido casos de jovencitas que "huían" de casa de fiesta sin decírselo a sus padres), o al amante secreto de nuestra hija...en USA hubo un caso en el cual un padre de familia se encontró a un extraño en su casa por la noche y lo mató a tiros. Era el amante de su hija. Ese Homicidio fue legal...pero no moral.​
Si alguien mata a un agresor en legítima defensa, yo no tengo nada que criticar moralmente.

Ahora, *para que la defensa sea realmente legítima* el defensor primero ha de haber puesto todos los medios razonables para evitar tener que matar a otro ser humano. "Endurecer" razonablemente la casa es -a mi juicio- exigible antes de que nadie se diga "obligado" a matar a un allanador.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (22 Oct 2016)

En un bloque de pisos hay muchos vecinos, a lo mejor se van a por otro... y si son mínimamente cotillas pueden enterarse de que hay alguien forzando una puerta. 

Además los cacos tienen que entrar al portal (aunque eso no es difícil). 

Y sólo pueden entrar "fácilmente" por la puerta, a no ser que hagan el Spiderman... que tendría que ser desde la azotea u otro piso.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Oct 2016)

*Estudio de un caso de FRACASO de seguridad: El asesinato de los Marqueses de Urquijo.*

Aconsejo que lean detenidamente sobre asaltos a viviendas, en especial en su zona, para saber cuáles son los Modus Operandi de los allanadores de su zona y cuésles son los puntos débiles de las viviendas que aprovecha.

Mi "obsesión" por este tema viene del verano de 1980, cuando en mi joven mente se impresionó aquel drama terrorífico de unos Grandes de España dueños del Banco Urquijo que murieron a tiros en su cama, el Marqués sin despertar siquiera, con un tiro a quemarropa quitándole la vida mientras dormía.







He leido mucho sobre el caso, Les resumo los errores de los marqueses, para que no los repitan ustedes.

El chalet donde mataron a los marqueses disponía en 1980 de:

Seguridad privada de barrio.

La "sensación" de seguridad de tener a unos tipos disfrazados de policías "patrullando" por Somosaguas costó la vida a los marqueses.

La "seguridad" que tal "patrulla" da es muy liviana. No se fíen.​
Alarmas.

El chalet de los marqueses disponía de un sofisticado sistema de alarma, con encendido de luces en el jardín y sirena.

Como daba falsas alarmas (como _todas_ las alarmas), el marqués decidió desconectarlo.​
Armas de fuego en casa.

En el inventario de objetos presentes en la casa hecho por la Policía aparecen varios rifles y escopetas perfectamente legales del marqués.

Tales armas son perfectamente inútiles si te pegan un tiro en la cabeza mientras duermes. Lección histórica para los defensores del disparatado slogan _Yo estoy seguro: Tengo armas en casa_.​
No les sirvió de nada.

Sin embargo con un par de cerrojos de 3.5€ por puerta de dormitorio hubiesen salvado la vida: El aseisno ya no podría haberles matado mietras dormían.

Mi "obsesión" por cerrar puertas internas de la casa viene de la impresión que me produjo ese crimen. 

El chalet tenía un muro perimétrico respetable...







...arruinado por una "amable" puerta de entrada saltable por cualquier deportista de menos de 50 años:





El plano de la casa revela grandes errores de diseño de seguridad:







La casa tenía 3 PUERTAS, algo muy difícilmente defendible.

Para colmo tenía cristaleras a nivel de calle en la piscina...







...por donde entró el asesino _sólo o en compañía de otros_. El modus operandi de entrada en al residencia de estos Grandes de España fue el que sigue:

* Cinta aislante cercando trozo de cristal de la cristalera.

* Martillazo al cristal cercado.

* Apertura desde dentro de la cristalera (sin llave) a través del agujero en el cristal.

* Quemado con soplete portatil de fontanero de la siguiente puerta comunicando la piscina con la casa.

* Apertura desde dentro de esa puerta (también sin llave).

* Acceso directo a los 2 dormitorios de los marqueses. Ya no hay más obstáculos para asesinarlos en la cama.​
Rafael Escobedo compró los 3 trastos (cinta, martillo, soplete) necesarios para el allanamiento en una ferretería de El Corte Inglés.

Con tan magro equipo bastó para acceder al dormitorio y asesinar a unos Grandes de España con un banco con el apellido de la Marquesa. No comentan tales errores con su vida.


----------



## SkullandPhones (22 Oct 2016)

pillo sitio seguro con Ayn.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Oct 2016)

Tus hilos molan. Ni caso. ¿Cuál es esa cerradura ultrasegura de cinco pavos?
El otro día no sé ni cómo llegue hasta un video de youtube de una empresa.americana que construía chalets que eran casi inexpugnables. La planta de la casa tenía una forma un poco extraña para proteger los dormitorios y, para llegar a ellos, era necesario pasar a través del vestidor que, aunque no se apreciaba a simple vista, estaba completamente fortificado y era en realidad una especie de celda en la que quedaría atrapado el asaltante.

El propietario de la vivienda podía desde el móvil ver al asaltante atrapado en el vestidor, hablarle o incluso gasearle.


----------



## LIMONCIO (22 Oct 2016)

En un bloque de pisos tu casa es un poco como una oveja en un rebaño, el lobo tiene que elegir una en concreto a la que cazar. Una casa aislada es mucho mas llamativa, y el caco fijará el objetivo inmediatamente pues no hay alternativa, mas alla de alguna otra casa de la zona.

Un piso, sino es ático con terraza del edificio accesible o un bajo, solo tiene un punto de penetración que es la puerta. Eso hace que sea muchísimo mas inexpugnable que cualquier casa/chalet por mucho barrote que pongas, pues al estar a ras de suelo es facil trabajarse las rejas o lo que sea.


----------



## McNulty (22 Oct 2016)

Un cerrajero que me cambió la cerradura hace poco en una casa, me dijo literalmente,"las nuevas puertas que están poniendo en pisos de obra nueva, las rompen como quieren los cacos"


----------



## Sancho Panza (22 Oct 2016)

Toda vivienda es vulnerable, depende del asaltante, sus medios y motivación.


En las medidas faltan los perros.

Una familia amiga vive en una provincia limítrofe con la de Madrid, su vivienda es tipo rústica (nada de urbanización) 14.000 m2 de terreno, con valla "tradicional", totalmente franqueable, así la han dejado, pero luego tiene* otra valla más próxima a la vivienda*, esa ya más consistente.

La vivienda está a 3km de un cuartelillo de la GC.

Tienen dos perros, dos _Collies_ de estos:








No valen como perro de ataque y defensa (tener niños les echa para atrás, lo de tener perros "agresivos" ), pero si alguien se acerca a su parcela (vamos... a bastaste distancia) ya dan la voz de alarma, levantan las orejas, etc.

En la valla exterior ya tiene detectores de movimientos y cámaras (por cable, nada de sistemas inalámbricos) todo relativamente oculto, además graban cuando hay movimientos, y tienen focos que se encienden desde la vivienda, eso disuade mucho.

Como es un "manitas" el dueño, puede dar a una alarma si alguien se acerca a la primera valla exterior (alarma sonora que salta si saltan esa valla), solo lo ha tenido que hacer una vez, dos tipos que se notaba que rondaban...

*El problema lo tienen si no están en casa*, y entran en la primera valla exterior (se supera sin esfuerzo, es de piedra y zonas de alambre), salta la alarma sonora, y algunos focos (además les llegan SMSs)... si superan la segunda y van a la vivienda ya es cuestión de que llegue la GC a los que llamarían los dueños al llegarles los avisos del sistema.

Si hay un inhibidor para móviles... están perdidos, eso sí, el sistema les avisa que no está operativo, pero no saben lo que sucede (y ha ocurrido alguna vez, problemas con las redes).

La vivienda en sí, también tiene "defensas" puertas de seguridad, rejas, etc... pero es cuestión de tiempo y medios para que se abran paso los asaltantes.

Medidas tan sencillas como que salten alarmas sonoras fuertes y agudas, y se enciendan focos, etc, ya disuaden a los rateros más cutres.

Eso que cuento era ya hace un par de años, casi todo eran equipamientos comprados por internet orientados a domótica, andaban dando vueltas al tema de tener alguna señal vía satélite para evitar los inhibidores de telefonía, contratar algo de internet vía satélite, solo para eso... no sé cómo andará el tema.

Tienen baterías por si sufren cortes de electricidad, todo lo han ido mejorando poco a poco, es una vivienda que realmente tiene una presencia rural, no parece lo que es una vez dentro.


----------



## robergarc (22 Oct 2016)

Sancho Panza dijo:


> Toda vivienda es vulnerable, depende del asaltante, sus medios y motivación.
> 
> 
> En las medidas faltan los perros.
> ...



Cuchillo de cocina, casi gratuito. Asaltante en moto o en coche espera a los propietarios a la entrada de la finca cuando entran en coche. Cuchillo al cuello de estos. Y tal plétora de sistemas se va por el sumidero al contacto del acero con la garganta.


----------



## M0j1tt0 (22 Oct 2016)

¿Perros guardando fincas?

*Aficionados
*






Los gansos u Ocas como Guardianes! Mis Ocas


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (22 Oct 2016)

Se me ocurren más ventajas para pisos:

Se paga un IBI inferior, los gastos en calefacción y aire acondicionado suelen ser menores por varios motivos. Hay más posibilidades que te llegue una mejor conexión de Internet, para mi de tener una Fibra 300mps a un Adsl guarro que te lleguen 10 mb hay un mundo. Más inmunidad a fenómenos meteorológicos adversos como tormentas, vientos fuertes, granizo, los daños siempre serán menores.

Limpieza y puesta a punto de vivienda, una casa exige más trabajo de mantenimiento, limpieza, suministros, tiempo y dinero invertidos que se van al limbo.

Desplazamientos: Esto casi nadie la dice nunca, pero sobretodo si tu zulo es céntrico la cantidad de desplazamientos que ahorras a la semana son enormes.

Desplazamientos para ir a comprar, recados, trámites burocráticos, posibles trayectos a transportes públicos, tirar la basura, gimnasios, etc. Al cabo del año es mucho tiempo y dinero el ahorrado. 

De hecho viviendo en un zulo céntrico se puede prescindir incluso de tener coche propio, con el ahorro considerable en impuestos, aparcamiento, reparaciones. Viviendo en una casa en urbanización el coche es casi un requisito.


----------



## Sancho Panza (22 Oct 2016)

robergarc dijo:


> Cuchillo de cocina, casi gratuito. Asaltante en moto o en coche espera a los propietarios a la entrada de la finca cuando entran en coche. Cuchillo al cuello de estos. Y tal plétora de sistemas se va por el sumidero al contacto del acero con la garganta.





Sí, eso iba a comentar, que la mayor preocupación es el momento de salir o entrar y unos 500m que les faltan para llegar a una carretera más transitada.

Pero ellos no viven con miedo, unas precauciones y poco más, además, los asaltantes, sí o sí, tienen que pasar por delante del cuartelillo de la GC (o irse a la carrera por el monte).

Supe de un caso en Barcelona, que a una mujer y a su niño de poco más de un año, en la urbanización (de pisos) en la que vivían, la asaltaron en el garaje, había cámaras, control de acceso (conserje con cámaras), y todo eso, pero así como comentas, con arma blanca le llevaron todo, y a la carrera salió por la puerta del garaje (tenía mando, y no era el de esa mujer), y un cómplice le esperaba en una moto... parece que los Mossos les dijeron que era práctica habitual... y que en ocasiones se llevan el coche (no fue el caso).

También he sabido de que en una vivienda de vecinos, al tirar la basura, a un hombre mayor le esperaron a la vuelta, a la salida del ascensor, le forzaron a entrar, le ataron a él y a su mujer, y les desvalijaron todo... esa pareja mayor, se volvió a un pueblecito de Castilla, y vivían en un barrio supuestamente "bueno" de Madrid, zona Gaztambide-Cea Bermudez... es decir, puede "pasar algo" en cualquier contexto.


----------



## M0j1tt0 (22 Oct 2016)

La policía de China reemplaza sus perros por gansos


Bandadas de veinte gansos vigilan las comisarías de Policía de Xinjiang. 
Son preferidos a los perros por su agudeza, su valor y su ceguera.








> Estas aves, notoriamente agresivas, han reemplazado a los perros que solían acompañar a las fuerzas policiales porque, según el jefe de la policía, son más útiles. "Un intruso puede tirarle una croqueta drogada a un perro. Sin embargo, los gansos tienen problemas de visión nocturna. Simplemente están demasiado ciegos para localizar la comida envenenada", ejemplifica Quansheng, al tiempo que recuerda que, a pesar de estas dificultades nocturnas, los gansos pueden detectar los rayos ultravioleta, lo cual les proporciona una imagen más nítida con la que detectar los intrusos.
> 
> Según el jefe de policía de Xinjiang, hay otras muchas razones para designar a los gansos como guardianes. "Son conocidos entre las aves domésticas por ser extremadamente vigilantes. También tienen un oído excelente", asegura.


----------



## midelburgo (22 Oct 2016)

Lo mejor es una casa de pueblo con defensa perimetral controlada por una par de viejas del visillo. Ademas medio pueblo tiene escopeta y lo saben.


----------



## Señor X (22 Oct 2016)

Una idea para cuando se vaya a tratar el tema de vigilancia con cámaras. Una forma de ahorrar es buscar en la basura portátiles, ordenadores de sobremesa, lo que sea, que pueda tener una cámara web. Se quita esa parte y con poca cosa (hay tutoriales en internet), se puede conseguir una cámara decente, y aunque dudo que puedan servir para ambientes nocturnos (desconozco si la mayoría de cámaras web tienen los sensores adecuados para ello), para interior, sería bastante fáciles de poner y ocultar. Lo único sería suministrarles energía y centralizar la señal.


----------



## PODENCO (22 Oct 2016)

Seamos serios. En un país sin el derecho a poseer armas, que te atraquen, te violen, o te asesinen es cuestión de suerte.


----------



## davitin (22 Oct 2016)

Un seto de defensa es mejor que una valla...plantas un seto de dos metros de altura por dos de ancho hecho de zarzas y es virtualmente imposible que se encarame alguien ahí, si quieres evitar que alguien estampe un coche en el zarzal para entrar, plantas un ciprés cada metro y medio detrás del seto y por ahí ya no entra ni dios, te cuesta cuatro perras y no necesitas permiso del ayuntamiento.

Así solo queda un punto débil, la puerta de entrada, pero con tener un par de perros te enteras enseguida de cuando alguien merodea por ahí.


----------



## Poseidón (22 Oct 2016)

Hablas de seguridad de casas y pones como ejemplo castillos y fortalezas?

Pero tu que te fumas zumbao?


----------



## Kalevala (22 Oct 2016)

Y la linterna de 10.000 lúmenes y el spray de mostaza, donde se dejan?


----------



## Homer Jay (23 Oct 2016)

Yo voto por trampas estilo Indiana Jones:







Fuera coñas, como han dicho arriba, en un país sin derecho a defenderte con armas en tu casa ...


----------



## Pato Sentado (23 Oct 2016)

Teniendo en cuenta que los asaltadores de chalets pueden llegar a ser gente muy bien preparada y violenta (han llegado a pillar exSpetznaz) ni eso que pones les parara, y paso de abrir cuatro cerraduras para ir a mear dentro de mi propia casa.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Oct 2016)

Homer Jay dijo:


> Yo voto por trampas estilo Indiana Jones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay 2,7 millones de armas de fuego en Ejpaña. El 80% escopetas de caza, que estarán guardas en casa, en su mayoría. Si alguno prefiere construirse una Habitación del Pánico en su chalet, en lugar de recurrir a su escopeta, es que le sobra pasta por un tubo. ienso:


----------



## Homer Jay (23 Oct 2016)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hay 2,7 millones de armas de fuego en Ejpaña. El 80% escopetas de caza, que estarán guardas en casa, en su mayoría. Si alguno prefiere construirse una Habitación del Pánico en su chalet, en lugar de recurrir a su escopeta, es que le sobra pasta por un tubo. ienso:



Tu pégale un escopetazo a uno que entra en tu casa a robarte o a torturar a tus hijos y luego le explicas al juez que fue en legitima defensa. A ver que pasa...


----------



## el_gitano (23 Oct 2016)

Excelente hilo.
Por sacarle punta:
Habla usted sobre la idoneidad de las vallas técnicas sobre las de mamposteria + 1 m de valla tecnica. Pero, en caso de intento de violentar el perimetro con un vehiculo ( por ejemplo una fragoneta para cargar el botín), ¿no sería mejor solución el metro de mampostería. Yo creo que se pueden combinar ambos elementos sin crear escalón. Es cuestión de ajustar bien en el montaje.
Sobre la visibilidad u opacidad, supongo que será una cuestión de privacidad. 

Y sobre defender un piso, mi humilde opinión es que el atacante estará más preparado en función del botín a por el que vaya. Es decir, a un mileurista crónico es muy improbable que le ataque una banda de profesionales albanokosovares. La gente preparada sabe a quien roba.
También influye mucho la facilidad de robo en comparación con los vecinos. Es decir, si yo tengo una puerta de madera y mi vecino una de cartón, es más probable que intenten robarle a él. 

Coincido en que las alarmas electrónicas son meros asusta yonquis, pero que no sirven de nada contra atacantes preparados.


----------



## SPQR (23 Oct 2016)

Tiene pinta de llegar a ser un "jran" hilo.

En algun sitio escuché eso de "Perro pequeño, escopeta grande". Para mí, un perro pequeño ladrador dentro de casa, es mejor que 2 grandes fuera, y mejor que una alarma.

Importante también conocer el tiempo de respuesta -el real, no el teórico- de la GC en tu zona, para hacerte una idea de cómo ha de ser la puerta y rejería de la vivienda. Si los de verde tardan 40 minutos - de media- en aparecer, pues pon una puerta que les cueste una hora abrir.

Por cierto el tema cámaras cctv. Se pueden conseguir sistemas "caseros" de calidad con una raspberry de 40€, o con PCs viejillos y una tarjeta capturadora. Si el hilo se anima, puedo buscar la info.



robergarc dijo:


> Cuchillo de cocina, casi gratuito. Asaltante en moto o en coche espera a los propietarios a la entrada de la finca cuando entran en coche. Cuchillo al cuello de estos. Y tal plétora de sistemas se va por el sumidero al contacto del acero con la garganta.



Un punto a tener muy en cuenta. Puedes tener el mejor castillo, pero si te asaltan en la puerta.... :´(

Supongo que Aynrandiano te contestaría q para evitar eso hay que llevar un Spray preparado en el coche, además del que ya debemos llevar en la cintura... 

---------- Post added 23-oct-2016 at 01:45 ----------




Homer Jay dijo:


> Tu pégale un escopetazo a uno que entra en tu casa a robarte o a torturar a tus hijos y luego le explicas al juez que fue en legitima defensa. A ver que pasa...



Cierto, pero de la carcel se sale algún dia, mientras que del cementerio NO.


----------



## Adicto (23 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Haga un trabajito muy sencillo. Instale un cerrojito de 5€...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no he entendido ni papa. ¿Qué es el elemento de cierre? 

Lo de la valla transparente yo lo veo un sin sentido, pierdes intimidad y encima la visibilidad la pierdes por la noche o cuando no estás mirando.
¿Qué es eso de tener una casa y no poder tomar el sol en pelotas cómo si estuvieras en una piscina pública?


----------



## Nico (23 Oct 2016)

Leyendo a un experto de seguridad domiciliaria señalaba que la mejor defensa -hablamos de que estáis dentro de la casa- es una REJA en el pasillo o escalera que conduce a las habitaciones.

El problema en ciertas viviendas es que las habitaciones no están separadas por una circulación de ese tipo pero, si lo estuviera (se accede a las habitaciones por un pasillo o escalera) con poner una REJA INTERNA ya puedes dormir a pierna suelta porque, aunque ingresen a tu casa, a la zona de los dormitorios NO podrán llegar salvo que lleven un gato hidráulico y trabajen 20 minutos. 

Si tienes una escopeta, revolver o gas puedes actuar desde tu lado tranquilamente.

Es claro que esto te protege A TI Y TU FAMILIA de ingresos -que no es lo más frecuente-. En el caso de robos en ausencia, el ladrón dispone de todo el tiempo del mundo o, allí si, actúa el tema de las alarmas.

Pero, si lo que te interesa es tu seguridad PERSONAL (tuya y de tu familia), la clave de todo es tener una puerta interna, muy sólida (puede ser de rejas incluso para no quitar visibilidad) que separe la zona donde duermes. 

No hay modo de que te sorprendan de noche.


----------



## reconvertido (23 Oct 2016)

el_gitano dijo:


> Excelente hilo.
> Por sacarle punta:
> Habla usted sobre la idoneidad de las vallas técnicas sobre las de mamposteria + 1 m de valla tecnica. Pero, en caso de intento de violentar el perimetro con un vehiculo ( por ejemplo una fragoneta para cargar el botín), ¿no sería mejor solución el metro de mampostería. Yo creo que se pueden combinar ambos elementos sin crear escalón. Es cuestión de ajustar bien en el montaje.
> Sobre la visibilidad u opacidad, supongo que será una cuestión de privacidad.
> ...



El murete se construye detrás de la valla técnica.
La valla técnica oferta las ventajas que ha dicho ayn y el murete detrás soslaya la debilidad que señalaste tú.


----------



## Nico (23 Oct 2016)

No hace falta que sea un murete entonces. Basta con enterrar pilotes de cemento a un metro y medio uno de otro y que sobresalgan unos 70-80 cms.

Estéticamente puede que quede más bonito incluso, se me ocurre que es más barato y evita que un vehículo pueda ingresar.


----------



## BudSpencer (23 Oct 2016)

El matacán doméstico es grandioso :Aplauso:

Ayn Randiano se está montando un Orcs Must Die en la realidad:

[youtube]5RUQTh0DHAY[/youtube]


----------



## capital tali (23 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 haces los post con los mensajes separados para tener mas "gracias"... Y LO SABES. 

No cambies, yo paladeo tus mensajes.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Oct 2016)

¿Qué implicaciones legales habría en el caso en que un hipotético asaltante resultase herido de gravedad por tu perro durante el asalto? ¿Podría denunciarte el muy cabrón diciendo que él era símplemente un testigo de Jehová albanokosovar que sólo quería hablar de Dios contigo pero que "tu dogo Argentino se abalanzó sobre él en cuanto abriste la puerta" y que ahora te pide daños y perjuicios por ello?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Oct 2016)

Adicto dijo:


> Yo no he entendido ni papa. ¿Qué es el elemento de cierre?



Las dos barras (cilíndricas o rectangulares) que (una subiendo y la otra bajando) cierran la puerta con cierre de 3 puntos.







Si consigues bloquearlas, has conseguido que la puerta ya no se pueda abrir desde fuera, ni aunque hagan bumping, ganzúen o destruyan la cerradura.

Mi sugerencia para bloquear esas barras es hacer un agujerito en una y bloquearlo con un pestillito. Con eso basta.

Si alguien encuentra otra forma más sencilla de bloquearla (sin hacer un agujero) mis felicidades.



Adicto dijo:


> Lo de la valla transparente yo lo veo un sin sentido, pierdes intimidad y encima la visibilidad la pierdes por la noche o cuando no estás mirando.
> 
> ¿Qué es eso de tener una casa y no poder tomar el sol en pelotas cómo si estuvieras en una piscina pública?



La "intimidad" juega a favor de los ladrones.

Si ellos entran en tu perímetro defensivo, tu "intimidad" es su seguridad de que nadie les va a ver.

Hay que escoger: Intimidad o Seguridad.


----------



## brotes_verdes (23 Oct 2016)

La seguridad de un sistema es tan fuerte como el eslabon mas debil de la cadena.

En el caso del OP el eslabon mas debil es la cerradura de las puertas.

Habia en consumo responsable un tema al respecto.

Yendo al grano ¿como atacaria yo la seguridad de la casa segura de Ayn Randiano? 

Para superar la valla exterior y dado que el punto mas debil es la cerradura de la puerta de la valla lo primero es atacar por ahi. Esas cerraduras suelen ser las mas baratas, o sea, una cerradura europerfil de pistones de toda la vida. Esas cerradura con una pistola electrica de ganzuar se abre en unos 10 segundos sin hacer el menor ruido.

El siguiente punto de ataque, y el mas problematico, es la puerta principal. Hay que abrirla antes de que AynRandiano nos oiga y active la pestilleria.

Para esto hay varios metodos 

- Si la cerradura es barata como la de la puerta de la valla no hay problema. Con la pistola electrica se abre en silencio en pocos segundos. Dejar la llave puesta por dentro ayudaria a evitar esto.

- Si la cerradura es mas cara hay otros metodos como el ganzuado a mano (silencioso pero que lleva varios minutos) o el bumping (segundos / uno o dos minutos) pero algo mas ruidoso pero que si se tiene la tele alta lejos de la puerta podria no oirse

- Muchas veces se entra con una copia de la llave. Bien porque se ha dado llave a limpiadores o porque con un molde de cera se ha hecho una copia.

La mejor solucion es dejar siempre la llave puesta

Si se traspasa esta puerta pero los habitantes se encierran dentro de una habitacion individual el problema son las puertas interiores, que son de chapa de madera y muy faciles de tirar abajo. Es un punto mas debil incluso que la cerradura.

Y esto es estando los habitantes dentro de la casa. Si estan fuera es mas facil aun, ya que no pueden echar la llave por dentro.

Mi solucion seria usar esta cerradura :
Electronic Locks | 6140







Es la cerradura que llevan los cajeros automaticos pero con lo que se llama "cerradero de paso de hombre", para poder ser usado en puertas. Otro conforero abogaba por usar cerraduras electronicas invisibles activadas por mando a distancia, pero yo creo que esa seguridad podria ser saltada.

Lo de las alarmas ya lo han explicado aqui. Al principio las alarmas iban por la linea telefonica, asi que los ladrones la cortaban. Luego iba por linea movil, asi que los ladrones usaban inhibidores.


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Seguridad perimetral con la cabeza: Evite los errores más frecuentes al poner una valla.
> *
> 
> Como el foso es OPTATIVA. Puede usted poner valla o no poner valla.
> ...




Faltan estas ilustraciones gráficas:



















Tienda Mab. Libros, audiolibros y juegos educativos en A Coruña

:rolleye:


----------



## Adicto (23 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Las dos barras (cilíndricas o rectangulares) que (una subiendo y la otra bajando) cierran la puerta con cierre de 3 puntos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero no venden esas barras ya perforadas? No creo que sea sencillo perforarlas, te las podrías cargar y tener que volver a comprarlas.

No sé tú, pero yo la intimidad la valoro más que alguien quiera robarme una TV o un portátil. Y encima con ellas vallas sin murete no evitas que un coche las aplaste en 5 sg sin apenas ruido. Tendrías que poner vallas y pivotes en la acera.


----------



## cujo (23 Oct 2016)

Te cagas.
Pedazo hilo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Oct 2016)

Meridional dijo:


> Los cadáveres enterrados en tu patio trasero no suelen pedir daños y perjuicios.



¿Y la furgoneta de los albanokosovares aparcada semanas en frente de tu casa? ::


----------



## SkullandPhones (23 Oct 2016)

Meridional dijo:


> Los cadáveres enterrados en tu patio trasero no suelen pedir daños y perjuicios.





Y la localización del móvil del difunto?


----------



## FoSz2 (23 Oct 2016)

Muy recomendable la visita al hilo de jap de cerraduras en Consumo responsable.

De ahí me enteré yo de la existencia de cerraduras invisibles desde el exterior que se accionan con mando a distancia. Muy discretas.

El problema de las cerraduras de teclado numérico es que llaman muchísimo la atención, lo cual es un inconveniente.


Una forma de compatibilizar seguridad e intimidad es cubrir la valla exterior con una celosía muy fina y pintarla de blanco por el exterior y de negro por el interior.
De esta forma (los que sepan fotografía analógica lo entenderán my bien) desde fuera no se ve apenas nada de dentro porque el blanco refleja mucha luz y el ojo se adapta a eso, con lo que no puede ver lo que hay detrás de los pequeños agujeritos. Mientras que desde el interior, al ser negro, los agujeritos reflejan muchá más luz, que es a lo que se adapta el ojo, así que estás viendo lo que sucede en la calle.

Algo parecido a esto se está poniedo de moda en los escaparates, de día parece que tiene una pegatina en todo el crital, pero por la noche, oscuro en la calle e iluminado en el interior del local, puedes ver todo desde fuera.
En el caso de una valla esto se puede evitar iluminando la valla por fuera. Iluminando la acera.


Una pregunta sobre este tema ¿puedo poner cámaras web grabando el perímetro de mi parcela desde dentro? Sé que en comunidades se puede hacer, pero en particulares no lo sé.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2016 at 17:18 ----------

¿Alguien ha usado imanes de neodimio potentes para mover cerrojos desde fuera?

Es algo que me acojona hacer, porque como la cagues ahí sí que hay que echar la puerta abajo...


----------



## Mistermaguf (23 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La "intimidad" juega a favor de los ladrones.
> 
> Si ellos entran en tu perímetro defensivo, tu "intimidad" es su seguridad de que nadie les va a ver.
> 
> Hay que escoger: Intimidad o Seguridad.



Vaya chorrada. En mi casa, la intimidad está por sobre todas las cosas, no es algo "a negociar".

Más allá de eso, tu concepto de "seguridad" es una falacia completa, aún cuando algunas de tus observaciones parezcan útiles. 

Se nota que no tienes experiencia en haber vivido en sociedades con índices de criminalidad alta, en donde nadie sensato propondría seriamente las cosas que estás proponiendo; porque la experiencia dice que es mucho más peligroso para tu integridad personal y la de tu familia llenar tu casa de obstáculos antirrobo.

Tu concepto de seguridad pasiva puede ser efectiva para evitar o contener pequeños incidentes de hurtos no profesionales o incidencias menores; y es por eso que en las barriadas pobres hay una profusión de rejas y cosas por el estilo, porque están destinadas a protegerse de esos incidentes menores, que son propios de esa delincuencia furtiva de clase baja.

Por el contrario, un chalet en una urbanización no es target de carteristas o ladronzuelos, y tus medidas de protección física no sólo son inservibles, sino que se convierten en un riesgo añadido en caso de asalto. Quienes asaltan un chalet de clase media alta para arriba, son profesionales que se han ocupado de hacer un perfil de sus ocupantes, saben lo que debería haber de valor en la vivienda, donde están presumiblemente, y una enorme cantidad de cosas más que pueden recopilarse electrónicamente de mil formas. Con el agregado de que hay mucha gente inconsciente que cuelga información sensible gratuitamente en la red, y que es una mina al alcance del más zoquete.

Una banda de asaltantes de chalets nunca irá a forcejear físicamente con obstáculos antirobo. Lo que hacen es asaltar/secuestrar a los moradores en el trayecto de llegada a sus casas o cuando entran, y es tan simple la cuestión como que "o desbloqueas cuanto obstáculo haya aquí o nos cargamos a tu hija". 

Se llevan lo que quieren porque tú les has allanado el camino, y porque justamente lo que quieres es que se lleven todo lo más rápido posible y sin dañar a nadie. 
Cualquiera que no sea un mileurista y que haya vivido en países con cierto nivel de delincuencia, sabe perfectamente que ponérselo difícil a una banda profesional es lo más peligroso que puedes hacer. De hecho, la mayoría de incidentes fatales o de consecuencias graves, se producen precisamente por quedar autoentrampado en este tipo de obstáculos.
La fantasía de tu casa convertida en un búnker, mientras vas liquidando con trampas a intrusos que tratan de desbloquear obstáculos físicos, las dejamos mejor para las películas de los domingos. 

En la vida real, la seguridad doméstica no pasa ya por obstáculos físicos _anti-ingreso_, sino por precauciones de otro tipo, así como incluso del tipo de costumbres y reflejos que tengas: un buen seguro antirrobo debería cubrirte más o menos con eficacia los objetos y útiles que puedan robarte en tu casa; no atesorar bienes suntuarios de valor extrautilitario en tu único domicilio, tener copias de seguridad de todos tus contenidos sensibles on-line y en duplicados físicos en lugares distintos, y así con todo.

La idea es que si se produce un robo, tengas la posibilidad de recuperar tus útiles y contenidos de manera relativamente fácil y segura, sin sufrir daños personales. La idea de la seguridad física-pasiva no tiene sentido en el mundo actual; no vivimos en el far-west.

Con menos recursos incluso de los que puedas gastarte en seudoprotecciones físicas, la gente estaría mucho más segura si los empleara, por ejemplo, en aprender un protocolo básico de conducta del nucleo familiar en lo que hace a la información que sube a internet o deja esparcida públicamente por todos lados, probablemente el punto más crítico en la seguridad doméstica actual.


----------



## Azurmir (23 Oct 2016)

Es de agradecer tanta información bien fundamentada.

Me preocupa saber que hay problemas de seguridad en ciertas zonas de España.

Solo comentaros que muchos turistas se extrañan de que en Asturias y Cantabria no tengamos rejas en las ventanas ni persianas metálicas en los comercios de las poblaciones pequeñas.

Obviamente sí hay robos aunque parece ser que muchos menos que en otros sitios.

Eso sí, tengo alarma en casa para cuando marcho de vacaciones...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (23 Oct 2016)

En un piso solo tiene que preocuparse de la puerta que sea blindada y rezar que elijan a otro vecino mas desamparado.

En un chalet estas vendido por estar a ras de calle y tener que cubrir mas frentes.

¿Conteste a esta pregunta donde se dan mas robos con violencia fisica al que vive dentro en un piso o en un chalet?


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (23 Oct 2016)

Mistermaguf dijo:


> Vaya chorrada. En mi casa, la intimidad está por sobre todas las cosas, no es algo "a negociar".
> 
> Más allá de eso, tu concepto de "seguridad" es una falacia completa, aún cuando algunas de tus observaciones parezcan útiles.
> 
> ...



Tu comentario es un monton de mielda.

En toda sudamerica las medidas de seguridad en los cerrados son bru ta les.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2016 at 18:23 ----------




robergarc dijo:


> Cuchillo de cocina, casi gratuito. Asaltante en moto o en coche espera a los propietarios a la entrada de la finca cuando entran en coche. Cuchillo al cuello de estos. Y tal plétora de sistemas se va por el sumidero al contacto del acero con la garganta.



Si te dejas hacer eso eres un piponazo primera categoria.


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Oct 2016)

Ejemplo:

¿Qué propones para una casa con patio y tapia ya hecha que no se puede cambiar?(casa fuera de ordenación). ¿Qué pones sobre la tapia, permiten que una verja pase de 2 los metros de tapia que son el máximo? ¿qué verja pones que sea legal?

Y si el tejado es bajo(casa que tras obras de calles ha quedado por debajo de nivel de calle...pueden subir por cualquier parte del tejado, entrar al patio y desde ahí forzar puertas sin ser visibles. ¿Puedes poner una alambrada por encima de un tejado o qué propones para que no entren por ahí y que sea legal? (casa muy visible pasa la policía por la zona a diario)
Lo olvidé: casa con gatos y aves, no puedes poner en el patio una alarma de tipo detector de presencia.


----------



## Colakaos (23 Oct 2016)

Homer Jay dijo:


> Tu pégale un escopetazo a uno que entra en tu casa a robarte o a torturar a tus hijos y luego le explicas al juez que fue en legitima defensa. A ver que pasa...



Pasa, que al menos lo puedes contar


----------



## brotes_verdes (23 Oct 2016)

siken dijo:


> Ejemplo:
> 
> ¿Qué propones para una casa con patio y tapia ya hecha que no se puede cambiar?(casa fuera de ordenación). ¿Qué pones sobre la tapia, permiten que una verja pase de 2 los metros de tapia que son el máximo? ¿qué verja pones que sea legal?
> 
> ...



Hay un producto aleman que salio al mercado hace un par de meses. Es una alarma que detecta si ha entrado una persona que no esta en la bbdd.

Tiene una serie de camaras que detecta si la cara de la persona ha sido introducida como "de confianza" (cliente, su pareja, hijos, etc).

Si la persona que entra cuando la alarma esta montada no esta en la BBDD --> alguien esta intentando robar. No hay problemas entonces con los gatos y los pajaros.

El problema es el precio (sobre 600€)


----------



## FoSz2 (23 Oct 2016)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Hay un producto aleman que salio al mercado hace un par de meses. Es una alarma que detecta si ha entrado una persona que no esta en la bbdd.
> 
> Tiene una serie de camaras que detecta si la cara de la persona ha sido introducida como "de confianza" (cliente, su pareja, hijos, etc).
> 
> ...



El problema es el reconocimiento facial... con cosas como esa ríete del chip ese famoso que nos iban a implantar a todos para tenernos controlados...


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Oct 2016)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Hay un producto aleman que salio al mercado hace un par de meses. Es una alarma que detecta si ha entrado una persona que no esta en la bbdd.
> 
> Tiene una serie de camaras que detecta si la cara de la persona ha sido introducida como "de confianza" (cliente, su pareja, hijos, etc).
> 
> ...



¿Y dónde la pones, tiene detectores por varios sitios? 

¿A alguien se le ocurre algo más barato?


----------



## DaniAE188 (23 Oct 2016)

Mucha pollada pero hablan de reforzar puertas de mierda que rompen de un golpe y se ve el habitáculo de dentro, habrá que poner al menos cinco bisagras a una puerta caca y una placa de acero de 1,5 mm detrás al menos... Si no es como si nada.
Practico tiro al plato, y tengo una superpuesta trap para ello, pero me voy planteando la segunda adquisición por mera curiosidad de aprender otros mecanismos, y no miento, por vicio también y además tener en mente de cazar algún día cuando me plantee sacar la licencia de caza menor.
¿Pir qué escopeta te decantarías sin decirte nada de ellas?











(SEMIAUTOMÁTICA)





(CORREDERA)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Oct 2016)

En escopetas prefiero la semiautomática a gas.

El pico de retroceso se reparte en unos milisegundos, cosa que se agradece con respecto al patadón instantáneo de las demás escopetas.

Yo hago tiro de precisión. Estoy acostumbrado a retrocesos nulos o suavísimos. Admiro la técnica armera de las escopetas, pero el tirar con ellas me es antipático por el retroceso. La de gas es más amable.


----------



## DaniAE188 (23 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En escopetas prefiero la semiautomática a gas.
> 
> El pico de retroceso se reparte en unos milisegundos, cosa que se agradece con respecto al patadón instantáneo de las demás escopetas.
> 
> Yo hago tiro de precisión. Estoy acostumbrado a retrocesos nulos o suavísimos. Admiro la técnica armera de las escopetas, pero el tirar con ellas me es antipático por el retroceso. La de gas es más amable.



La stoeger 3000 es inercial.


----------



## brotes_verdes (23 Oct 2016)

siken dijo:


> ¿Y dónde la pones, tiene detectores por varios sitios?



Tiene una centralita, y puedes añadirle mas camaras



> ¿A alguien se le ocurre algo más barato?



Yo tengo en casa un sistema con una camara que detecta movimiento o sonidos. Cuando esto ocurre te manda una notificacion al movil y te permite conectarte a la camara remotamente via web.

Yo la solucion mas barata seria una como esta pero sin sonido y solo deteccion de movimientos y tenerla en la habitacion principal. 

Al salir de casa enchufas la camara y cierras la puerta de la habitacion. Asi no entraran en esa habitacion pajaros o gatos.

Si un ladron entra en la casa siempre va a ir a la habitacion principal y al salon porque es donde tipicamente estan las cosas mas valiosas. Al abrir la puerta se dispararia la alarma y te llegaria la notificacion

El coste de esta solucion andaria por los 45-50€

Solo funcionaria con rateros. Una banda profesional asaltachalets probablemente usaria un inhibidor.


----------



## whoseyes (23 Oct 2016)

Pero qué tenéis en casa vosotros????

Como se me lleven este portátil desde el que escribo se van a echar unas risas cuando lo enciendan y escuchen el puto ventilador infernal...


----------



## 1974 (23 Oct 2016)

_Si la altura máxima autorizada es -digamos- de 1 metro NI SE MOLESTEN en poner valla. Una valla de 1m aporta cero seguridad. Conténtense con poner carteles que "limiten" psicológicamente su propiedad y listo.
_


En muchos sitios por supuesta normativa urbanistica han prohibido que la valla y el muro pase de 2 m.

Como en muchos sitios del pais vasco.
Supongo que para evitar que el pagapensiones se haga pupa, sería racismo. juasjuas


Ayrand dices que ves mal el disparar a un chorizo que solo va a robar y no a atacar físicamente....

Si te encuentras con el tipo en casa ¿como lo sabes?
Obviamente dejándole que actue...

Flaco razonamiento.


----------



## Rimbaud (23 Oct 2016)

Súmale a todo eso que si un vecino provoca un accidente tipo incendio o cualquier otra catástrofe, no te afectará. Viviendo en un edificio te tienes que hacer cargo de la irresponsabilidad de otros.


----------



## elmegaduque (24 Oct 2016)

Llegado el madmax, una casa NUNCA es más segura que un piso de una comunidad de vecinos COHESIONADA.

Otra cosa es una comunidad vecinal con el enemigo dentro, etc.

Respecto a las medidas de seguridad, es imprescindible tenerlas, pero no hay que dar la nota con ellas o se obtendrá el efecto contrario al deseado.


----------



## littlebit (24 Oct 2016)

Muchos asaltos se producen porque el propietario abre voluntariamente la puerta. Cuidado con los ingenieros sociales. Los hay muy muy buenos y contra ellos no sirve ninguna medida de las que se han dicho.


----------



## Cormac (24 Oct 2016)

Un piso en una planta alta siempre va a ser mas segura que una casa aislada.
Por otra parte el hilo está muy interesante.


----------



## Señor Morales (24 Oct 2016)

piso definitivamente. En una casa aislada te pueden torturar impunenmente, en un piso no. Lo ideal sera un piso duplex que sean el penultimo y ultimo de un inmueble.

Instalas una reja de acero en la escalera que cierras con llave por las noches. Todas las habitaciones estan en la parte de arriba tras la reja.

si pasan la reja, estara claro para cualquier juez que tu utilizacion de la legitima defensa era legal.


----------



## Cormac (24 Oct 2016)

Cuando estaba en el ejército, hacía guardias en un radar donde había una doble valla que recorría todo el perímetro del acuertalemiento. Cada 50 metros o así había un perro (pastores belgas, pastores alemanes, un schnauzzer gigante), de forma que si alguien quería saltarla o adormecía o mataba al perro o se iba a encontrar al perro sí o sí.
Luego estaba que los entrenamientos de los perros, a excepción de los pastores belgas y uno de los pastores alemanes era una mierda, pero eso ya es otra historia.
Un perro bien entrenado requiere tiempo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Oct 2016)

[Méjico] Ladrones entran en casa de dueño con katana - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Kelbek (24 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> [Méjico] Ladrones entran en casa de dueño con katana - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Lo mejor de todo es que acabo en final feliz. 

Sobreseyeron al samurái cordobés que se defendió de los ladrones con una katana - Diario Primera Linea

Ladrones en la cárcel, "samurai" absuelto.


----------



## visaman (24 Oct 2016)

a eso yo añadiría la valla perimetral reforzada en lo alto con concertina, trampas de fosos con estacas de bambú, minas caseras, trampas de polea etc.....


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Oct 2016)

visaman dijo:


> a eso yo añadiría la valla perimetral reforzada en lo alto con concertina, trampas de fosos con estacas de bambú, minas caseras, trampas de polea etc.....



Linternas para casas...
[Youtube]DQZiNqbLKXk[/Youtube]


----------



## JoseII (24 Oct 2016)

Estimado AYN RANDDiano2

La unica pega que veo es que necesitas terreno, para tener una csa con seguridad pasiva, y varios anillos pasivos de defensa,..., y normalmente el terreno es muy caro.

Segundo un piso, disfruta de la defensa del mimetismo, el ladrón, ve 100 pisos iguales, a cual entrar? Es el mismo efecto que te han dicho de rebaño o de bando de palomas frente a un predador.

Si, es verdad que poner pestillos interiores en puertas de distribución de pasillos, y alguna que otra trampa puede ser muy efectiva.


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Oct 2016)

Si fuese a entrar a robar a un piso me haría pasar por una mudanza o como mínimo me pondría un mono de trabajo de lo que sea e iría a un bloque de viviendas cuanto más grande mejor.


----------



## Cetero (24 Oct 2016)

siken dijo:


> ¿Y dónde la pones, tiene detectores por varios sitios?
> 
> ¿A alguien se le ocurre algo más barato?



Si eres manitas:
Un informático en el lado del mal: Cómo montar un sistema de vigilancia en tu casa muy barato y extremadamente sencillo #CCTV


----------



## JimJones (24 Oct 2016)

Lo mejor es parecer que eres un tieso y un pobre.


----------



## potranco (24 Oct 2016)

siken dijo:


> Lo olvidé: casa con gatos y aves, no puedes poner en el patio una alarma de tipo detector de presencia.



puedes poner sensores fotoelectricos a media altura. O láser. Hay tutoriales para hacerte cosas caseras muy baratas en youtube

También algo rápido es una webcam con un software de detección de zonas tipo Zoneminder. Con eso dibujas las zonas que te interesan, por encima de la cabeza de los patos, la tapia, y así.









---------- Post added 24-oct-2016 at 12:16 ----------




Cetero dijo:


> Si eres manitas:
> Un informático en el lado del mal: Cómo montar un sistema de vigilancia en tu casa muy barato y extremadamente sencillo #CCTV



lo malo es que los inhibidores son muy baratos. Para eso se puede tirar cable hasta un marcador GSM que esté bien lejos. Los inhibidores que cubren más de cien metros pueden valer miles de euros y son raros.


----------



## Stag Party (24 Oct 2016)

Para mí el mejor forero de burbuja.

Subforo de Mad Max ya!!


----------



## davitin (24 Oct 2016)

Independientemente de si es mas segura una casa o un piso, este hilo viene bien al que tiene una casa de campo, ya sea permanente o de fin de semana. 

Mis dies para este hilo.


----------



## Brotoloigos_borrado (24 Oct 2016)

No he tenido tiempo de comentar apropiadamente pero me suscribo al hilo y te doy un thanks. 
Me interesa especialmente el tema. Pillo sitio.
Ya os comentaré lo que uso yo, y los incidentes que han ocurrido en mi zona.


----------



## brotes_verdes (24 Oct 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> Lo mejor es parecer que eres un tieso y un pobre.



No. Los ladrones no se fijan especialmente en eso.

Por ejemplo los ladrones patrullan las calles buscando andamios o contenedores de obras (que implica que pueden haber andamios en el patio interior).

No les importa si el barrio es lujoso o pobre. Simplemente como andamio significa facil entrada, ahi es donde intentaran entrar.

En otros casos lo que hacen es ir a la hora donde la gente estaria en su puesto de trabajo y picar a ver si hay alguien en casa. Si no contesta nadie intentan entrar usando una radiografia. Si esta cerrada con llave van por la noche y lo que hacen es romper un palillo dentro de la cerradura. De esta manera no se puede cerrar con llave y si tienes que ir a trabajar la puerta solo esta cerrada con el resbalon, por lo que con una radiografia se hace rapido.

Es decir, no importa la apariencia exterior del barrio o del habitante. Lo que importa es la facilidad para entrar.


----------



## whoseyes (24 Oct 2016)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> No. Los ladrones no se fijan especialmente en eso.
> 
> Por ejemplo los ladrones patrullan las calles buscando andamios o contenedores de obras (que implica que pueden haber andamios en el patio interior).
> 
> ...



Pero qué me van a robar, al gato??? El cargador del móvil con el cable pelado por el gato????

Los ladrones que dices tú serán tipo yonki que va a pillar cualquier chorrada que pueda revender por 10 euros.

Los ladrones que acojonan son los que van a ir a torturarte, y esos no van a torturarme por mi gato, desde luego :XX:


----------



## JimJones (24 Oct 2016)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> No. Los ladrones no se fijan especialmente en eso.
> 
> Por ejemplo los ladrones patrullan las calles buscando andamios o contenedores de obras (que implica que pueden haber andamios en el patio interior).
> 
> ...



Claro, claro, si voy a robar entro en cualquier casa y a ver lo que me encuentro...

Claro que importa el barrio, el coche que tengas, el exterior de la casa y tu actitud al entrar y salir, cuanto mas opulencia demuestres mas papeletas tienes de que te entren, tambien cuanto mas seguridad visible demuestres mas jugoso sera lo que haya en el interior. 

Normalidad y austeridad son factores que mitigan las ganas de entrar en tu cueva, nadie esta libre eso desde luego.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Oct 2016)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Al salir de casa enchufas la camara y cierras la puerta de la habitacion. Asi no entraran en esa habitacion pajaros o gatos.
> 
> Si un ladron entra en la casa siempre va a ir a la habitacion principal y al salon porque es donde tipicamente estan las cosas mas valiosas. Al abrir la puerta se dispararia la alarma y te llegaria la notificacion
> 
> ...



Lo ideal sería que una alarma suene en cuanto intentan colarse, no una vez estén dentro.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2016 at 16:54 ----------




JimJones dijo:


> Claro, claro, si voy a robar entro en cualquier casa y a ver lo que me encuentro...
> 
> Claro que importa el barrio, el coche que tengas, el exterior de la casa y tu actitud al entrar y salir, cuanto mas opulencia demuestres mas papeletas tienes de que te entren, tambien cuanto mas seguridad visible demuestres mas jugoso sera lo que haya en el interior.
> 
> Normalidad y austeridad son factores que mitigan las ganas de entrar en tu cueva, nadie esta libre eso desde luego.



En mi barrio han entrado en un piso de un señora mayor que no tiene nada de valor, y estaba viviendo fuera desde hacía meses(si te vas llevas las joyas o lo que tengas). Sí parece que entraron sin ton ni son.

Ha habido otros casos de personas mayores asaltadas y agredidas en su casa por bandas siendo jubilados humildes. Unos se llevaron una paliza para robarles 200 euros. No se negaban a dárselos, les dieron la paliza por simple hijoputismo.


----------



## JimJones (24 Oct 2016)

siken dijo:


> Lo ideal sería que una alarma suene en cuanto intentan colarse, no una vez estén dentro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-oct-2016 at 16:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Esos son los yonkis y los rateros a los que se refiere alguien mas arriba. Los jubilados son un caso diferente, todos sabemos que tienen la mania de guardar la pasta en casa, les pasa lo mismo cuando salen del banco de retirar el dinero de la pension son el objetivo de los rateros mas cobardes.


----------



## Ötzi (24 Oct 2016)

No hay casa segura, salvo que quieras vivir en una jaula..

Llegados al punto de vivir en una jaula y tener que salir a mear por la noche al wc en plan comando y con un machete en los dientes, es mejor replantearse tu vida e irte a otro pais, o pulirte la pasta hasta volver a ser clase media.

Para las personas normales el objetivo pasa por que los que entren hagan tanto ruido y necesiten tanto tiempo que te de tiempo a enterarte y llamar a la poli.





Hoy en día un seguro de hogar con robos no muy caro te cubre todo lo que puedas tener de valor y mas.

Para cosas de mas valor: caja de seguridad en banco.


----------



## brotes_verdes (24 Oct 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> Claro, claro, si voy a robar entro en cualquier casa y a ver lo que me encuentro...
> 
> Claro que importa el barrio, el coche que tengas, el exterior de la casa y tu actitud al entrar y salir, cuanto mas opulencia demuestres mas papeletas tienes de que te entren, tambien cuanto mas seguridad visible demuestres mas jugoso sera lo que haya en el interior.
> 
> Normalidad y austeridad son factores que mitigan las ganas de entrar en tu cueva, nadie esta libre eso desde luego.



No es asi.

Hay tres clases de asaltacasas:

1. El experto. Hacen un seguimiento y un estudio de la vivienda a robar. Trabajan en zonas de clase alta. Suelen ser bandas del este muy organizadas.

2. El profesional. Trabajan en los barrios de clase media y baja. Son equipos de dos y dedicen trabajar un dia en una zona de la ciudad. O bien buscan indicios de andamios o bien entran en el portal simulando repartir propaganda y buscan pisos vacios para entrar con una radiografia o mediante bumping. No hacen un estudio sino que entran donde ven que es mas facil. Suelen ser rumanos.

3. El yonki. Suele ser del barrio y hace un estudio para ver a quien roba. El tipico caso es el que sabe que la señora maria va a las 12 a comprar al mercadona todos los dias. En cuanto ella sale entra en la casa y en 5 minutos la deja limpia.

Los del tipo 2 le da igual el barrio, el coche y la actitud. Los del tipo 1 y quizas el tipo 3 pueden ser influenciables, pero a los del tipo 2 solo unos sistemas de seguridad decentes los pueden echar para atras.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Oct 2016)

1974 dijo:


> Ayrand dices que ves mal el disparar a un chorizo que solo va a robar y no a atacar físicamente....
> 
> Si te encuentras con el tipo en casa ¿como lo sabes?



Mi respuesta en las ENORMES AMPLIACIONES al post 1.

Si te refugias en el cuarto seguro y montas el Cristo que sugiero, el simple "descuidero" sin peor intención huirá sin más de la casa.

Fin de la historia...sin derramamiento de sangre de nadie. Mucho mejor.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Oct 2016)

Brotoloigos dijo:


> Ya os comentaré lo que uso yo, y los incidentes que han ocurrido en mi zona.



Cuenta, cuenta...

---------- Post added 24-oct-2016 at 20:31 ----------




Otzi dijo:


> Hoy en día un seguro de hogar con robos no muy caro te cubre todo lo que puedas tener de valor y mas.



*OJO: Los seguros se niegan a indemnizar a las víctimas de bumping. Si no quedan marcas de que han forzado la casa no sueltan un euro. *

Ese es el gran problema con el que se están encontrando muchos afectados.


----------



## reconvertido (24 Oct 2016)

siken dijo:


> Lo ideal sería que una alarma suene en cuanto intentan colarse, no una vez estén dentro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-oct-2016 at 16:54 ----------
> 
> ...



¿En qué barrio vives?


----------



## 1974 (25 Oct 2016)

igni dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo es que acabo en final feliz.
> 
> Sobreseyeron al samurái cordobés que se defendió de los ladrones con una katana - Diario Primera Linea
> 
> Ladrones en la cárcel, "samurai" absuelto.



Llega a ser en España y el que está en la cárcel es el.


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Oct 2016)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿En qué barrio vives?



El caso de mi barrio es el de arriba. Aunque por cierto ha habido más robos pero de esos no conozco a las personas. En todo caso no se qué esperan encontrar en un barrio de viviendas sociales donde los más ricos son los gitanos que guardan dinero en casa y justo a ellos no les roban nunca.
No me consta que hayan detenido a nadie ni se sepa quién lo hace aunque robos a trasteros, coches y demás sí que sospechamos que los han cometido gitanos del propio barrio(si en una calle hay 50 fragonetas, solo una es de payo y al mismo payo le roban la batería 3 veces mientras a los otros ninguna ¿qué conclusión sacas?)

Los otros mencionados son señores mayores asaltados por extranjeros son casos de barrios o pueblos de casitas de esas típicas humildes con aspecto de pobres.


----------



## 1974 (25 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mi respuesta en las ENORMES AMPLIACIONES al post 1.
> 
> Si te refugias en el cuarto seguro y montas el Cristo que sugiero, el simple "descuidero" sin peor intención huirá sin más de la casa.
> 
> Fin de la historia...sin derramamiento de sangre de nadie. Mucho mejor.



Presupones mucho... que tus medidas son infalibles y que te enteras del allanamiento a tiempo.

Si te lo encuentras por casa sin tiempo a meterte en tu cuarto "seguro"? O vives sin nadie que pueda oirte?

Pueden fallar muchas cosas y si te topas con el mangante de frente, vete a saber sus intenciones.


----------



## Palpatine (25 Oct 2016)

Excelente post


----------



## JimJones (25 Oct 2016)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> No es asi.
> 
> Hay tres clases de asaltacasas:
> 
> ...



Si solo hubiera tres, tienes tambien el vecino cabrón del barrio que desea algo que tu tienes, tienes a los chavales hijos de puta que te ven entrar con cualquier cosa estilo bicicleta un poco cara y se lo dicen a un tercero para ver como se hacen con ella y ese tipo de cosas.

Como he dicho antes nadie esta libre de que le roben y le entren en casa, pero no es lo mismo que te vean entrando con unos palos de golf que con una bolsa del mercadona con 3 latas de atun, es una comparación exagerada pero asi se entiende mejor a lo que me refiero.


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Oct 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> Si solo hubiera tres, tienes tambien el vecino cabrón del barrio que desea algo que tu tienes, tienes a los chavales hijos de puta que te ven entrar con cualquier cosa estilo bicicleta un poco cara y se lo dicen a un tercero para ver como se hacen con ella y ese tipo de cosas.
> 
> Como he dicho antes nadie esta libre de que le roben y le entren en casa, pero no es lo mismo que te vean entrando con unos palos de golf que con una bolsa del mercadona con 3 latas de atun, es una comparación exagerada pero asi se entiende mejor a lo que me refiero.



El clavo que sobresale es golpeado.

Según el barrio se sobresale de una forma u otra


----------



## JoseII (25 Oct 2016)

FoSz2 dijo:


> El clavo que sobresale es golpeado.
> 
> Según el barrio se sobresale de una forma u otra



La primera norma es no destacar ni hacer ostentanción.

Ya se lo decia mi abuela a mis tios en la guerra cuando cocia pan a escondidas de un bando y de otro con harian que escondia....,"Y ahora salid a la calle y que parezca que no habéis comido"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Oct 2016)

> facilmente se han dado varios atracos a las ancianas en el ascensor



Esa es una de las mayores vulnerabilidades de los pisos.

Tienes por fuerza que pasar por unas zonas comunes que son "zonas de transición", y que son incontrolables.


----------



## Blackmoon (25 Oct 2016)

Mi casa madmaxista tipo sería un adosado.

- Eliminas el acceso lateral y dejas sólo el frontal y posterior accesibles.

- Añades que tienes vecinos a los lados, con lo que cualquier escándalo los alertará y avisarán a la FCSE.

-Por contra, añades un riesgo de que se te puedan colar por el tejado/terraza pero esto, en principio, estaría limitado a los vecinos, lo cual es mucho limitar.

Le añado:
- Puertas exteriores blindadas, incluyendo la de acceso desde el garaje, si hay. Incluiría 2 pestillos interiores no visibles, con batería, accionados por radiofrecuencia codificada.
- Ventanas de seguridad RC3 (norma DIN/UNE EN 1627) para un posible acceso al salón desde el jardín. RC2 para ventanas/puertas con balcón en primer/segundo piso. Y RC1 para ventanas en primer/segundo piso sin balcón (no se pueden acomodar con herramientas).

Diseñaría un sistema de alarma propio mío (no me fío de las centrales de alarmas generalistas tipo Securitas Direct, Verisure, Prosegur...), con central de alarma que me avise por 2 vías (tarjeta gsm que emita cercana al tejado, y conectado por cable de red a Internet ->mensaje al correo) con sistema SAI para proteger la central de alarmas frente a un corte eléctrico (limitado, claro).

Las luces de la casa se activarían por sensores de presencia a mi paso que además los podría conectar a mi sistema de alarma para detectar intrusos.

Domotizar algo la casa para accionar luces, televisión, persianas... sin estar en casa.

Cámaras internas conectadas a la central de alarmas para verificar por internet la intrusión en la casa.

Y las ideas que sacaría de aquí...
No es un sistema barato, pero me haría dormir tranquilo.

Gran hilo!.

PD: De mirar lo de las ventanas de seguridad, se puede sacar otra clasificación por tipo de intruso (norma DIN/UNE EN 1627):

Nivel 1: Los elementos constructivos ofrecen en esta clase solamente una protección básica contra intentos de entrada forzada utilizando la fuerza física sin herramientas.

Nivel 2: El ladrón ocasional intenta entrar utilizando herramientas sencillas como por ejemplo destornilladores, alicates, cuñas etc. para atacar el elemento accesible cerrado.

Nivel 3: El ladrón experimentado usa además otro destornillador y una palanca para abrir el elemento cerrado.

Nivel 4: El ladrón experimentado usa además herramientas para golpear, cortar y un taladro a batería.

Nivel 5: Adicionalmente el ladrón experimentado utiliza herramientas eléctricas como taladros, sierras de espadín y una amoladora angular con un disco de 125 mm de diámetro máximo.

Nivel 6: La única diferencia con la clase de resistencia anterior es el uso de herramientas eléctricas tales como taladro, sierra o amoladora angular con un disco de máx. 250 mm de diámetro.

PD2: Todo lugar es accesible con tiempo y medios, sólo podemos reducir el riesgo a niveles 'aceptables'.


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Oct 2016)

jesamine dijo:


> Tengo 3 perros que duermen dentro de casa. Uno de ellos medio lobo.
> 
> Te aseguro que si alguien tiene los santos huevos de cruzar la verja de noche despiertan a medio vecindario. Y ese es el segundo factor de seguridad: vivir en un vecindario, con casas anexas, carretera, farolas... Ya de por sí es un factor disuasorio - a no ser que se trate de establecimientos comerciales, que se saben vacíos de noche - a muy pocos se les ocurriría entrar en una casa tan bien comunicada y de hacerlo, al escuchar ladrar a los perros puedes hacer sonar una alarma o lo que sea y en 2 minutos tienes a medio vecindario con las luces encendidas llamando a la policía o incluso acercándose a tu casa, mientras tu ya estás en el balcón de la planta superior pegando un par de tiros al aire.
> 
> ...



Esa es la conclusión a la que he llegado yo. Lo mejor es un pueblo pequeño o una aldea a menos de un par de horas de una gran ciudad en coche y relativamente cerca de la ciudad mayor de la comarca.

Hablo de pueblos de menos de 5,000 habitantes. Yo creo que 1,000 habitantes sería lo ideal, pero esta cifra la doy "a sentimiento".


----------



## Señor Morales (25 Oct 2016)

JoseII dijo:


> La primera norma es no destacar ni hacer ostentanción.
> 
> Ya se lo decia mi abuela a mis tios en la guerra cuando cocia pan a escondidas de un bando y de otro con harian que escondia....,"Y ahora salid a la calle y que parezca que no habéis comido"



como evitaba el olor a pan cocido? cuando estas hambriento tus sentidos se magnifican.

Lo pregunto porque en caso de madmax me gustaria calentar las conservas sin que me gorroneen los vecinos o


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Oct 2016)

jesamine dijo:


> Si vives usualmente en casa, sabe que tienes perros y *hay algún hombre en la familia*, es muy poco probable que seas el "elegido".



Eso es algo que me preocuparía de vivir sola en una casa. 
Por mucho que pongas en la ventana calzado de tío o cosas así quien te observa sabe que vives sola.

---------- Post added 25-oct-2016 at 23:16 ----------




jesamine dijo:


> Tengo 3 perros que duermen dentro de casa. Uno de ellos medio lobo.
> 
> Te aseguro que si alguien tiene los santos huevos de cruzar la verja de noche despiertan a medio vecindario.



No cuentes mucho con los vecinos. 
Sirva como ejemplo: una vez me pasé de tiempo para meter la llave de mi alarma de la puerta , sonó y NADIE abrió su puerta para ver qué pasaba pese a que habría gente levantada.
Más de uno lo oiría y ni sabría en qué piso era(no digo a nadie que la tengo) pero nadie se molestó en comprobar nada.
¿Y si llega a ser la alarma de gas? pues lo mismo, nadie reaccionaría.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2016)

siken dijo:


> Eso es algo que me preocuparía de vivir sola en una casa.
> 
> Por mucho que pongas en la ventana calzado de tío o cosas así quien te observa sabe que vives sola.









...pero esto es en USA.

En España debe usted construir un "bunker" aún más bunkerizado, que le permita ganar tiempo hata que lleguen los CFSE a rescatarla.


----------



## FoSz2 (26 Oct 2016)

Señor Morales dijo:


> como evitaba el olor a pan cocido? cuando estas hambriento tus sentidos se magnifican.
> 
> Lo pregunto porque en caso de madmax me gustaria calentar las conservas sin que me gorroneen los vecinos o



Cocina de madrugada. Cuando tengas hambre y miedo, verás como no cuesta tanto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2016)

CroKeT! dijo:


> lo primero que se enseña cuando estudias para VS es que todos los sistemas de seguridad y artimañas que se montan solo sirven para GANAR TIEMPO



Exacto.

Y unos humildísimos cerrojos de 3.5€ y cerraduras de 15€ entre un allanador y los duelños de la casa permite GANAR MUCHOI TIEMOPO.

Las "chorradas" más modestas permiten ganar los 5-10 minutos que permiten a los moradores de una casa refugiarse en el cuarto seguro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2016)

CroKeT! dijo:


> si se quieren colar se cuelan
> 
> por lo general la policia no llega a tiempo



Para eso es el bricolage que propongo.

Para GANAR TIEMPO y evitar un enfrentamiento con los allanadores.


----------



## ImNoOne (27 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Y unos humildísimos cerrojos de 3.5€ y cerraduras de 15€ entre un allanador y los duelños de la casa permite GANAR MUCHOI TIEMOPO.
> 
> Las "chorradas" más modestas permiten ganar los 5-10 minutos que permiten a los moradores de una casa refugiarse en el cuarto seguro.



Ciertamente. Unos cerrojos, unas puertas que no sean de chapa de madera, unos cristales decentes y un piso pasa a ser casi inexpugnable para el asaltante medio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Oct 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Ciertamente. Unos cerrojos, unas puertas que no sean de chapa de madera, unos cristales decentes y un piso pasa a ser casi inexpugnable para el asaltante medio.



Yo voy más allá.

Supongan que -como yo he hecho en mi casa- uno se molesta en poner cerraduras y cerrojos en puertas internas de este pelo:







Desde el punto de vista de la seguridad estas puertas son de lo peor que hay: Doble hoja y acristaladas. Son muy débiles como obstáculo.

¿Hago el tonto molestándome en poner varios cerrojos de 3.5€ en estas puertas?

No.

¿Por qué?

Porque si tengo una invasión doméstica y los invasores se topan con esta puerta cerrada, el franquearla puede llevarles tranquilamente *1 o 2 minutos extra*, entre que reaccionan al hecho de la puerta está cerrada, buscan algún objeto para romper los cristales y los rompen y tratan de abrir la puerta desde el otro lado.

Si encima ponemos una cerradura de 15€ les obligamos además a romper los marcos de madera para pasar al otro lado, ya que la puerta no se puede abrir ni aún pudiendo pasar la mano al otro lado. Quizás así ganemos 3 minutos en vez de 1 o 2. Las puertas pueden ser muy débiles, pero el destrozar los cristales y los marcos para franquearlas es un ciertamente _trabajo_ que lleva forzosamente _tiempo_, por poco que sea.

Incluso 1 minuto extra en caso de invasión deoméstica es ORO PURO, ya que puede ser el tiempo que necesitamos para recoger a los habitantes de la casa en el Cuarto Seguro ("Torre del Homenaje"), desde donde continuaremos la defensa de nuestras vidas.

EMMO está justificado incluso el aprovechar como elementos defensivos puertas muy endebles. Todo lo que sirva para retrasar al invasor doméstico es bueno para la defensa de la casa. 

Lo ideal sería imitar a los camellos de droga y poner puertas blindadas interiores para "compartimentalizar la casa", pero como casi nadie hará eso, es MEJOR QUE NADA ciertamente poner 12€ de 4 cerrojos manuales bloqueando una puerta como esa o -mejor aún- poner _además_ una cerradura de 15€.

Los 2-3 minutos extra de separación de los invasores que nos darán esos 30 € pueden ser la diferencia entre tener tiempo para refugiarnos en el Cuarto Seguro o no tenerlo.


----------



## ImNoOne (30 Oct 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo ideal sería imitar a los camellos de droga y poner puertas blindadas interiores para "compartimentalizar la casa", pero como casi nadie hará eso, es MEJOR QUE NADA ciertamente poner 12€ de 4 cerrojos manuales bloqueando una puerta como esa o -mejor aún- poner _además_ una cerradura de 15€.



Según como esté el asunto cuando compre mi casa, me planteo hacerlo, es una inversión.

Otro punto interesante son las ventanas con cierres para niños, si lo unimos a un cristal blindado es casi imposible entrar sin recurrir a explosivos o maquinaria especializada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Oct 2016)

*La Torre del Homenaje o Sancta Sanctorum de la casa: El Cuarto Seguro*

El Cuarto Seguro es el centro de todo el sistema de células concéntricas de seguridad de una casa, es el último reducto de refugio de los moradores de una casa, como la Torre del Homenaje en un castillo:







*Frías*, Burgos...localidad medieval aconsejable visitar al 1000 por 100.​
Usualmente es el dormitorio de los dueños de la casa, ya que es la habitación donde estarán "por defecto" si hay una intrusión nocturna.

Alrededor del cuarto seguro y lo más cerca posible se disponen los demás dormitorios con uso de la casa. En caso de intrusión nocturna, todos los habitantes de la casa corren a refugiarse al cuarto seguro, usando el tiempo que les de los perímetro de seguridad exteriores (obstáculos internos de la casa).

Los "absurdos" cerrojo y cerraduras (aún en puertas débiles, dobles y acristaladas) que haya dispuesto perimétricamente alrededor del reducto interno son los que le permitirán "comprar" el precioso tiempo necesario para "recoger" en el cuarto seguro a los habitantes de la casa.

El cuarto seguro debe disponer de:

* Puerta sólida con al menos 4 cerrojos manuales: 2 al suelo y 2 al techo.

* Aún una puerta débil puede reforzarse en unos segundos poniendo muebles detrás "encajados" hasta que se respalden en la pared opuesta. Otra opción es apuntalar la puerta con estos puntales extensibles:







Puntal extensible DEXTER Puntal extensible Ref. 550214_puntal1z1extensible - Leroy Merlin

Las zapatas de goma permiten hacer "inventos":







Son muy baratos e inmensamente fuertes y útiles.

Se trata de "inventar" algo que por poco dinero permita reforzar la puerta del Cuarto Seguro. Los puntales pueden guardarse tras la puerta a diario. Un tablero de MDF...







...entre puntales/muebles y la puerta hará que sea altamente improbable que esta se pueda romper (el MDF repartirá en mayor superficie cualquier golpe).

Con 20-30€ de materiales de Ferretería en plan "Equipo A" cualquier puerta interna puede hacerse impenetrable frente a chorizos de nivel 0 y 1.

Lo idóneo es -por supuesto- poner una puerta Blindada (o Acorazada) en la puerta del dormitorio principal de la casa, pero este es un hilo para hacerlo en plan "barato-Equipo A".​
* Aerosol de defensa personal a disparar por mirilla practicada en la puerta, última defensa en caso de que los ladrones accedan a la antecámara del cuarto seguro e intenten derribar la puerta. También puede hacerse esta mirilla en una perforación del tamaño de una moneda de 2€ hecha en la pared. _Ad libitum_.

* Ventanas impenetrables por sorpresa (romper y entrar), luego deben tener cerraduras impracticables aún rompiendo el cristal o bien cristal blindado "a lo barato" (con film autoadhesivo 3M para tal fin) o bien barrotes abribles desde dentro con llave (para huir en caso de incendio).

* Paredes resistentes (ladrillos y cemento), nada de Pladur. Esto en España no es una gran preocupación. En USA sí porque allí construyen fatal. 

* Teléfono móvil, que ha de "dormir" en cuarto seguro. Una línea de teléfono fijo no está de más por si hay inhibidores de por medio. Lo idóneo es que la línea fija de teléfono entre desde la calle por el cuarto seguro en la casa para así evitar que los ladrones nos dejen sin línea fija simplemente descolgando un supletorio de la casa. Si lo han hecho así, basta con desconectar los supletorios desde el cuarto seguro y así poder llamar a los CFSE auqnue los ladrones hayan descolgado un supletorio para dejarnos incomunicados.

* Linternas por si los ladrones quitan la luz. Una recargable a manubrio de las de 10€ como mínimo, para que esté siempre disponible. Mejor una buena linterna recargable con _*"efecto vela"*_ (_*"tailstand"*_, que se mantenga de pie) para poder iluminar toda la habitación con "normalidad" (como si hubiese luz d ela red) y así poder hacer todas las acciones defensivas sin el incordio de estar medio a oscuras o teniendo que sujetar una linterna.







Una linterna potente así dispuesta nos quita la preocupación de la luz, ya que veremos como si los ladrones no nos hubiesen desconectado la luz.​
* El cuarto seguro es la Estación Término de los detectores de alarma y las cámaras de vídeo vigilancia que hayamos querido poner. Es desde aquí desde donde se comprueba vía cámaras si de verdad hemos sufrido un alanamiento de morada o es todo una falsa alarma.





* Las llaves de la casa por si queremos salir. Recuerde: Las llaves de la casa duermen en la misma habitación que usted. No está de más tener una segunda copia en la puerta principal para que los demás habitantes puedan abandonar la casa en caso de desastre.

* Los medios de alarma vecinal con los que nos hayamos querido dotar: Pistola de fogueo, Linterna con estroboscopio para señalizar nuestra posición, granada de humo idem.

* Quien escoja asumir la responsabilidad moral y jurídica de defenderse con la fuerza, ha de tener en el cuerto seguro las armas con las que cada cual haya decidido defenderse. 

* Quien tenga armas de fuego debería tener el imprescindible armero blindado armero en el cuarto seguro, aunque sólo sea porque es el sitio donde más improbable es que se las roben.

* Un extintor ABC.​


----------



## Ohenry (31 Oct 2016)

No me he leido el hilo entero, pero veo muchas tonterias randianas.


Lo que solemos hacer todos es muros de cipreses. Porque la intimidad no se discute.

Los cipreses cuando son tupidos y altos son ya una buena valla, deben hacer ruido para pasarla.


Y una vez han pasado, lo que funciona de verdad es:

-sirena de bombero conectada a barras con dobles haces, no son caras y no hay peligro de falsas alarmas. Antes de que toquen una puerta o una ventana está la alarma despertando a todo el vecindario.

-Escopetazo de sal al aire. Segundo escopetazo al cuerpo.



Lo de toda la vida cambiando los perros por una sirena conectada a dos barras, punto.


----------



## ImNoOne (31 Oct 2016)

Ohenry dijo:


> Y una vez han pasado, lo que funciona de verdad es:
> 
> -sirena de bombero conectada a barras con dobles haces, no son caras y no hay peligro de falsas alarmas. Antes de que toquen una puerta o una ventana está la alarma despertando a todo el vecindario.
> 
> ...



Eso está muy bien si entran dos yonkis con navajas. Si vienen a robar unos que están preparados, acabará con un agujero o dos en el cuerpo.

Lo que sirve es ralentizar y tener un cuarto seguro al que no puedan entrar. Y si ya podemos encerrarlos en la casa hasta que venga la policía, mejor.

Pero lo que mejor sirve es la altura: vivir en un cuarto-quinto piso siempre será más seguro que vivir en una casa, e infinitamente más que en el campo.


----------



## Ohenry (31 Oct 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Eso está muy bien si entran dos yonkis con navajas. Si vienen a robar unos que están preparados, acabará con un agujero o dos en el cuerpo.
> 
> Lo que sirve es ralentizar y tener un cuarto seguro al que no puedan entrar. Y si ya podemos encerrarlos en la casa hasta que venga la policía, mejor.
> 
> Pero lo que mejor sirve es la altura: vivir en un cuarto-quinto piso siempre será más seguro que vivir en una casa, e infinitamente más que en el campo.





Nadie va a venir preparado a robarme a mi.


Respecto a lo que dice de la altura, falso. En un ático tienen todo el tiempo del mundo para hacer bumping, ganzua, etc... De hecho por curioso que parezca lo más seguro es un primero sin ascensor: todo el mundo pasa por ahi.


----------



## ImNoOne (31 Oct 2016)

Ohenry dijo:


> Nadie va a venir preparado a robarme a mi.



Eso no lo sabe. Hay que estar siempre preparado para el enemigo más peligroso.



Ohenry dijo:


> Respecto a lo que dice de la altura, falso. En un ático tienen todo el tiempo del mundo para hacer bumping, ganzua, etc... De hecho por curioso que parezca lo más seguro es un primero sin ascensor: todo el mundo pasa por ahi.



Nadie ha dicho un ático, sino un tercer-cuarto piso en un bloque, con vecinos arriba o abajo. Para empezar hay que subir, y si la casa está preparada, hacerlo con un material que no cabe a veces en el cascensor.

Una casa en el campo es una trampa mortal, sólo con tener las ventanas accesibles se puede convertir su hogar en la fiesta del humo, y en ese momento, ya le han jodido.


----------



## Ohenry (31 Oct 2016)

A falta de vecinas, una alarma perimetral bien sonora y una de éstas.


No hay fiesta del humo que valga.


Me está recordando todo esto a la gran película del gran Peckinpah, "Perros de paja".


----------



## ImNoOne (31 Oct 2016)

Ohenry dijo:


> A falta de vecinas, una alarma perimetral bien sonora y una de éstas.
> 
> 
> No hay fiesta del humo que valga.
> ...



Usted es el perfecto ejemplo de persona que, si las cosas se ponen feas, cae en la primera noche.

Pensar que por tener una alarma (que se puede burlar con facilidad) y una escopeta de juguete va a evitar algo, por su bien espero que nunca pretenda asaltarle nadie bien preparado.

Aprenda un poco de técnicas de asalto, entonces verá por qué vivir en una casa, donde pueden venirle por cualquier parte, en cualquier momento, es un error.

Con lo que me enseñaron y lo que aprendí estando en el extranjero, sin recurrir a medios específicos (es decir, nada que se tenga que comprar en el mercado negro) le aseguro que le hago salir de su casa antes de que la alarma salte. Y la escopeta no le valdrá de nada.


----------



## Ohenry (31 Oct 2016)

Te dejo intentarlo. No cambiaré los cartuchos por los de plomo, tranquilo.


----------



## ImNoOne (31 Oct 2016)

Ohenry dijo:


> Te dejo intentarlo. No cambiaré los cartuchos por los de plomo, tranquilo.



Sólo para que se plantee su seguridad: qué tiene pensado hacer en caso del evento de que le incendien le casa (un bidón de termita y napalm casero, por ejemplo)?

Sabe lo que pasa cuando a una casa le cae un proyectil incendiario? Yo si, y los que estaban dentro tenían Ak en vez de escopetillas, y salir salieron, se lo aseguro. Corriendo y gritando.


----------



## Ohenry (31 Oct 2016)

A ver, conforero: si echan napalm en mi casa no es que salga pegando tiros, es que ha llegado el Mad Max auténtico y duermo con un perro en un coche.


Troleos sanos...


----------



## ImNoOne (31 Oct 2016)

Ohenry dijo:


> A ver, conforero: si echan napalm en mi casa no es que salga pegando tiros, es que ha llegado el Mad Max auténtico y duermo con un perro en un coche.
> 
> 
> Troleos sanos...




No sería el primero al que le queman la casa para acceder a la caja fuerte, al fin y al cabo, esas no arden.

Si cambia napalm por bomba de humo el resultado es el msimo: sale por patas, con su familia, que seguramente no estén tan tranquilos.

Por ahora tenemos suerte,y los asaltantes no suelen ir muy en serio, cuando se de el caso, hay que buscar algo mejor que una escopetilla.


----------



## Ohenry (31 Oct 2016)

Jajajajaj!!!!


Me has hecho reir, al menos.


Vale, dejamos la Beretta repetidora por un fusil de asalto y máscaras antigas, de acuerdo? No tengo caja fuerte, pero igual vienen por mis órganos sexuares...


----------



## ImNoOne (31 Oct 2016)

Ohenry dijo:


> Jajajajaj!!!!
> 
> 
> Me has hecho reir, al menos.
> ...



El problema es que usted no tiene armas automáticas (ni chaleco antibalas, cosa que debería tener) y mucho menos una antigas funcional (ni sabe usarla).

Hay mucho criminal con entrenamiento militar para el que una casa solitaria, sin defensas y sin mayor protección que una alarma supone el mismo problema que quitarle un caramelo a un niño.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> El problema es que usted no tiene armas automáticas (ni chaleco antibalas, cosa que debería tener) y mucho menos una antigas funcional (ni sabe usarla).
> 
> Hay mucho criminal con entrenamiento militar para el que una casa solitaria, sin defensas y sin mayor protección que una alarma supone el mismo problema que quitarle un caramelo a un niño.



Las armas full auto están muy sobre valoradas.

Una semi auto es casi igual de rápida.


----------



## ImNoOne (2 Nov 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Las armas full auto están muy sobre valoradas.
> 
> Una semi auto es casi igual de rápida.



Si fuesen casi igual de rápidas se seguirían usando.

El volumen de fuego es algo importante, y dentro de una casa, donde no se puede apuntar bien, más.


----------



## JimJones (2 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> El problema es que usted no tiene armas automáticas (ni chaleco antibalas, cosa que debería tener) y mucho menos una antigas funcional (ni sabe usarla).
> 
> Hay mucho criminal con entrenamiento militar para el que una casa solitaria, sin defensas y sin mayor protección que una alarma supone el mismo problema que quitarle un caramelo a un niño.



¿Vosotros que coño teneis en casa para pensar que te van a asaltar mercenarios con armas automaticas, granadas incendiarias y de humo?

---------- Post added 02-nov-2016 at 15:05 ----------




ImNoOne dijo:


> Si fuesen casi igual de rápidas se seguirían usando.
> 
> El volumen de fuego es algo importante, y dentro de una casa, donde no se puede apuntar bien, más.



¿Disparar un arma automatica en rafaga dentro de una casa? ¿Estamos locos o que?


----------



## ImNoOne (2 Nov 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> ¿Vosotros que coño teneis en casa para pensar que te van a asaltar mercenarios con armas automaticas, granadas incendiarias y de humo?



No es tener o no tener, es el hecho de que además de los cacos típicos hay gente extranjera mejor equipada, cada vez son más los casos de una escuadra que asalta una finca.

Por no hablar de que un arma automática no es precisamente cara, y un niño puede fabricar una granada de humo bastante eficaz. Y una de fósforo, incendiaria o termita, casi que también.

Los explosivos son algo bastante democrático: resultan baratos y simples de hacer, lo complicado es tener un ambiente seguro para crear el compuesto.


----------



## Quemado (2 Nov 2016)

No sé si será relevante, pero es curioso.

We asked 86 burglars how they broke into homes | KING5.com

Algunas partes traducidas:



> Si salta la alarma, ¿qué harías?
> 
> “Intentaría apagarla y, si no, salir por patas.” dijo un ladrón.
> 
> ...


----------



## ImNoOne (2 Nov 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> ¿Disparar un arma automatica en rafaga dentro de una casa? ¿Estamos locos o que?



De locura nada, el pan nuestro de cada día en tierras lejanas cuando se lleva uniforme.

Si se sabe que el enemigo está al otro lado de la pared, se aprieta el gatillo y se vacía el cargador (o medio cajón en mi caso) y se arregla el problema, sin riesgos.

El mayor problema es que las balas salgan y crucen la acera si tienen demasiada potencia o los muros son muy débiles, pero efectivo es, infinitamente más que cualquier escopeta o arma semiautomática.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Nov 2016)

Mi padre monto una casita de estas en medio de un bosque de nuestra propiedad entre hayedos arces y robles a 700 metros de altura y a 75 km de nuestro domicilio. Yo le insistí que era una mierda y que la robarían. Robaron cuatro veces e intentaron una 5. En la cuarta se llevaron hasta las cortinas para llevarse el botín como un saco, herramientas etc. 
Pusimos una cámara falsa en la chabola y una cámara real escondida entre musgos en un gran arce de Montpelier. Cuando el ladrón volvió por 5 vez vio la cámara y del susto de que le pillaran entro en la chabola forzando una ventana pensando que la memoria estaría dentro. El ladrón era el guarda del bosque, no lo denunciamos porque estaba más rojo que un pimiento la última vez que lo vimos. Mereció la pena el robo por las risas. Poned cámaras falsas y reales escondidas jejejeje


----------



## ImNoOne (2 Nov 2016)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Mi padre monto una casita de estas en medio de un bosque de nuestra propiedad entre hayedos arces y robles a 700 metros de altura y a 75 km de nuestro domicilio. Yo le insistí que era una mierda y que la robarían. Robaron cuatro veces e intentaron una 5. En la cuarta se llevaron hasta las cortinas para llevarse el botín como un saco, herramientas etc.
> Pusimos una cámara falsa en la chabola y una cámara real escondida entre musgos en un gran arce de Montpelier. Cuando el ladrón volvió por 5 vez vio la cámara y del susto de que le pillaran entro en la chabola forzando una ventana pensando que la memoria estaría dentro. El ladrón era el guarda del bosque, no lo denunciamos porque estaba más rojo que un pimiento la última vez que lo vimos. Mereció la pena el robo por las risas. Poned cámaras falsas y reales escondidas jejejeje



Ya son ganas de robar ahí, la gente no tiene seso.


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Nov 2016)

12]12 Gauge Booby Trap Trip Wire Alarm Review - YouTube Gauge Booby Trap Trip Wire Alarm Review 

Esta trampa no ay quien la mejore...
O salen corriendo o están locos. Se puede apuntar con ella incluso unirla a un tanque de gasolina...

12 Gauge Perimeter Alarm System - YouTube


----------



## Nandrolonio (2 Nov 2016)

Creo que gran parte del hilo está muy desvariado.

Doy por ciertos todos los consejos de AynRandiano, no voy a discutir eso. Pero estamos hablando de prepararnos para el apocalipsis, en una vida normal, sin invasiones extraterrestres ni siendo un grupo terrorista entrenado, no vamos a poder poner en práctica ni un 10% de todo lo que aquí se habla, ni tenemos una docena de soldados con armas automáticas para estar montando guardias ni un grupo de colegas que esté en la casa va a hacer frente a unos chorizos medianamente preparados, es que aunque fuéramos GEOs en situaciones que estamos planteando lo que estamos es jodidos por mucha seguridad a base de infraestructuras que tengamos. Coño, que es una vivienda para estar con la familia.

Hablando de cosas normales que hace la gente normal, una casa pasa más tiempo sin vigilancia, está más aislada, tiene más accesos, hay menos gente que pueda ver algo y dar voz de alarma, etc. que un piso.


----------



## The number of de beast (2 Nov 2016)

Nuestro conforero Ayn Randiano2 los menciona al principio, pero me gustaría recabar más opiniones sobre algo que a mi me genera ciertas dudas, como son los barrotes o rejas en las ventanas de una casa a ras de suelo. En caso de siniestro grave -incendio, etc- se convierten en una trampa mortal para la familia, y no sé hasta que punto pueden impedir un robo. ¿Que opinan al respecto?


----------



## un mundo feliz (2 Nov 2016)

Nandrolonio dijo:


> Creo que gran parte del hilo está muy desvariado.
> 
> Doy por ciertos todos los consejos de AynRandiano, no voy a discutir eso. Pero estamos hablando de prepararnos para el apocalipsis, en una vida normal, sin invasiones extraterrestres ni siendo un grupo terrorista entrenado, no vamos a poder poner en práctica ni un 10% de todo lo que aquí se habla, ni tenemos una docena de soldados con armas automáticas para estar montando guardias ni un grupo de colegas que esté en la casa va a hacer frente a unos chorizos medianamente preparados, es que aunque fuéramos GEOs en situaciones que estamos planteando lo que estamos es jodidos por mucha seguridad a base de infraestructuras que tengamos. Coño, que es una vivienda para estar con la familia.
> 
> Hablando de cosas normales que hace la gente normal, una casa pasa más tiempo sin vigilancia, está más aislada, tiene más accesos, hay menos gente que pueda ver algo y dar voz de alarma, etc. que un piso.



Ya. Eso es mas o menos lo que pensaba yo. Hasta que vi el pasado verano a unos cientros de metros de mi casa como la policia perseguía por los tejados de unos adosados a un ladrón que se había colado en una casa. Entonces te empiezas a plantear buena parte de lo que menciona AynRandiano. Y te das cuenta que no es paranoia, sino simple sentido común de aplicar unas medidas básicas de seguridad. Medidas básicas que para la mayoria de sumisos ciudadanos son cosas del apocalipsis. Y creo sinceramente que ellos son los locos.


----------



## Nandrolonio (2 Nov 2016)

tancredi dijo:


> Ya. Eso es mas o menos lo que pensaba yo. Hasta que vi el pasado verano a unos cientros de metros de mi casa como la policia perseguía por los tejados de unos adosados a un ladrón que se había colado en una casa. Entonces te empiezas a plantear buena parte de lo que menciona AynRandiano. Y te das cuenta que no es paranoia, sino simple sentido común de aplicar unas medidas básicas de seguridad. Medidas básicas que para la mayoria de sumisos ciudadanos son cosas del apocalipsis. Y creo sinceramente que ellos son los locos.



Por supuesto, si todos los consejos me parecen correctísimos. Pero por el tipo de delitos que tenemos en España, el coste/esfuerzo de estar seguros (probabilisticamente, para nuestro país) va a ser mucho mayor en casas que en pisos.

Ya si somos Scarface pues desde luego que mejor en su finca con perímetros concéntricos, cámaras, esbirros, armas y habitación del pánico. O medidas intermedias a lo anterior como muy bien expone ayn randiano.

Es como en Argentina de 2000, barrios de casas relativamente normales que eran para gente "bien", ante las oleadas de robos mucha gente cansada se fue a chalets cercados con seguridad privada quien los pudo pagar y quien no se fue a pisos. Esas viviendas fueron las que más se depreciaron ante los aumentos de inseguridad.


----------



## Leunam (3 Nov 2016)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Nuestro conforero Ayn Randiano2 los menciona al principio, pero me gustaría recabar más opiniones sobre algo que a mi me genera ciertas dudas, como son los barrotes o rejas en las ventanas de una casa a ras de suelo. En caso de siniestro grave -incendio, etc- se convierten en una trampa mortal para la familia, y no sé hasta que punto pueden impedir un robo. ¿Que opinan al respecto?



Lo que se suele hacer es dejar al menos una salida (hoja de reja con bisagras y cerradura sólo por la cara de dentro) en cada planta, o en cada planta y lado de la casa. Las llaves deben estar cerca, accesibles aunque discretas.

En la planta baja no suele ser necesario, al disponer normalmente de puertas en esas salidas.

Aumentas los puntos débiles (cerraduras, bisagras) pero es algo para mi irrenunciable, además que no sé si ganzuar una cerradura accesible sólo por la cara de dentro de una reja colgado de la fachada en la primera planta a la vista de todos sea lo primero que un caco elegiría.

Saludos


----------



## satu (3 Nov 2016)

Creo que esto no lo conocias y te va a gustar

Spray makes anything indestructible - YouTube

Es una especie de pintura epoxi que se usa para proteger la caja de las pick-ups en america, el caso es que aplicado a un muro, puerta, marco de ventana o practicamente cualquier cosa, se hace impenetrable.

Desde luego que lo pondria en mi casa, en el pentagono ya lo hacen.


Hay muchos videos probando a tirar sandias desde lo alto de una grua, bombillas, huevos etc.. 
Incluso hay un episodio entero de los cazadores de mitos de este producto, en el que pintan un coche y se ponen a estrellarlo, un muro e intentan derribarlo y cosas asi.


----------



## JimJones (3 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> No es tener o no tener, es el hecho de que además de los cacos típicos hay gente extranjera mejor equipada, cada vez son más los casos de una escuadra que asalta una finca.
> 
> Por no hablar de que un arma automática no es precisamente cara, y un niño puede fabricar una granada de humo bastante eficaz. Y una de fósforo, incendiaria o termita, casi que también.
> 
> Los explosivos son algo bastante democrático: resultan baratos y simples de hacer, lo complicado es tener un ambiente seguro para crear el compuesto.



Entiendo que tu vision del mundo sea algo asi:

The Killer (1989) - House Shootout - YouTube

---------- Post added 03-nov-2016 at 11:22 ----------




ImNoOne dijo:


> De locura nada, el pan nuestro de cada día en tierras lejanas cuando se lleva uniforme.
> 
> Si se sabe que el enemigo está al otro lado de la pared, se aprieta el gatillo y se vacía el cargador (o medio cajón en mi caso) y se arregla el problema, sin riesgos.
> 
> El mayor problema es que las balas salgan y crucen la acera si tienen demasiada potencia o los muros son muy débiles, pero efectivo es, infinitamente más que cualquier escopeta o arma semiautomática.



En tierras lejanas tambien se beben la sangre de los negros albinos...en fin viendo tu avatar sobran las explicaciones.


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Nov 2016)

satu dijo:


> Creo que esto no lo conocias y te va a gustar
> 
> Spray makes anything indestructible - YouTube
> 
> ...



¿Cómo de tóxico es cuando arde?

¿Se podría reforzar o blindar una puerta no blindada con este esprai?

¿Qué capacidad antibalas tiene? ¿Es frágil, se rompe en el impacto?


EDITO:
Pues sirve poco como antibalas, aunque supongo que dependerá de las capas que uses. 
[Youtube]5NwWlhagEkI[/Youtube]

Yo creo que si pones una o dos capas mas te puedes hacer un coche blindado.


EDITO2:
Pues sí:
[Youtube]hXyGJPP1W74[/Youtube]


----------



## Leunam (3 Nov 2016)

satu dijo:


> Creo que esto no lo conocias y te va a gustar
> 
> Es una especie de pintura epoxi que se usa para proteger la caja de las pick-ups en america, el caso es que aplicado a un muro, puerta, marco de ventana o practicamente cualquier cosa, se hace impenetrable.



No sé si será lo mismo, pero buscar poliurea, hoy en día hay bastantes empresas que lo aplican donde les digas.

Se aplica a pistola y con una capa de 5mm por lo visto se usa en vehículos militares para darles cierta protección antibalas.

Lo he visto en una pequeña empresa española que hace células camper con ese material para vehículos 4x4, usando 3mm de espesor (supongo que ponen la cantidad que pidas).

Si buscáis en youtube, veréis cosas como echarlo en un bloque de cemento y luego darle golpes, comparando con otro sin nada. La diferencia es espectacular.

Saludos


----------



## Glasterthum (3 Nov 2016)

Leunam dijo:


> No sé si será lo mismo, pero buscar poliurea, hoy en día hay bastantes empresas que lo aplican donde les digas.
> 
> Se aplica a pistola y con una capa de 5mm por lo visto se usa en vehículos militares para darles cierta protección antibalas.
> 
> ...



dónde lo venden? Está en modo crema? Imaginad ser como Luke Cage, con piel impenetrable.


----------



## Ohenry (3 Nov 2016)

Va poniendose muy interesante el hilo.


Esa pintura puede ser muy util para reforzar puertas de madera.


Lo que saco de todo el hilo es que si parece tener razon Randiano en que es importante estar a la vista, pero prefiero que no, correre el riesgo. Y entonces me queda lo que yo mismo dije, una alarma bien sonora, que despierte todo el valle, cableada y alimentada de manera independiente a dos o mas barras perimetricas, por laser o infrarrojos. no es caro y no creo que a diez metros de llegar a la casa el ladron pase de todo ese ruido y siga adelante a tratar de entrar y buscar la alarma. Es mas, la pongo dentro de la chimenea y cubro el cableado.

Con eso sobra, tengo vecinos todo el anyo, empanados pero a 20 metros.


Lo que estoy mirando ahora es lo de los films para ventanas. Porque lo que tengo claro es que de rejas nada, son una trampa y cuando las revientan con un gato de coche en 20 segundos se llevan hasta el bloque, un destrozo.

---------- Post added 03-nov-2016 at 14:27 ----------

(Ah, y la repetidora, de eso no me bajo tampoco.)


----------



## The number of de beast (3 Nov 2016)

Ohenry dijo:


> Va poniendose muy interesante el hilo.
> 
> 
> Esa pintura puede ser muy util para reforzar puertas de madera.
> ...



Eso es lo que yo tenía entendido, que para evitar robos no sirven de mucho.


----------



## Leunam (3 Nov 2016)

Ohenry dijo:


> Esa pintura puede ser muy util para reforzar puertas de madera.



La poliurea no la puede aplicar uno mismo, pero podrías llevar las puertas al taller que lo hagan.



Ohenry dijo:


> Lo que estoy mirando ahora es lo de los films para ventanas. Porque lo que tengo claro es que de rejas nada, son una trampa y cuando las revientan con un gato de coche en 20 segundos se llevan hasta el bloque, un destrozo.



Cierto, pero en mi caso las ventanas eran de corredera, se apalancan con un destornillador grande y salta la hoja entera, además tendría que poner ceraduras medio buenas, que en unas correderas de medio pelo no parece que resolvieran gran cosa.
Sé que las rejas tampoco son la panacea, pero me parecieron mejor opción, (lo del gato también te lo pueden hacer con cristales protegidos con ese film).

Saludos


----------



## Ötzi (3 Nov 2016)

Me temo que AYNRandiano no tiene niños pequeños, sino se hubiese dado cuenta de que llenando la casa de cerrojos, hay estadísticamente mas posibilidades de que el niño haga una travesura y se encierre en la habitación y tengamos que tirar la puerta abajo, a que entre un ladrón y te de tiempo a montar una defensa en la habitación con todos los miembros de la familia dentro.

En mi caso mis joyas son mis hijos y la defensa pasa por ponerlos a salvo.

Normalmente cuando oyes el ruido es que ya han entrado.

Yo tengo dos niños, así que tengo que poner a salvo a dos niños que duermen como troncos..cuatro carreras por la casa a oscuras, no lo veo.

Si me pillan con un niño en brazos corriendo por el pasillo mi capacidad de defensa es cero. 

Si llegan a la habitación del crio antes que yo mi capacidad de defensa es cero, ya que tienen un rehen para coaccionarme.

Si ven a un tio de 90kg plantado en el pasillo con un machete de monte de 25cm dando gritos mientras la parienta esta llamando con el movil a la policia, tendría que ser un boina verde, un asesino albano-kosovar con pistola o un loco drogado para no salir corriendo de allí. (se trata de robar, no de morir por cuatro duros).

Al margen de esto hay una parte de las casas por las que suelen ser vulnerables:
El tejado. Sobretodo si hay Veluxes.

A ver si a alguien se le ocurre como proteger efectivamente un tejado, porque yo no lo tengo claro.


----------



## Leunam (3 Nov 2016)

Otzi dijo:


> Al margen de esto hay una parte de las casas por las que suelen ser vulnerables:
> El tejado. Sobretodo si hay Veluxes.
> 
> A ver si a alguien se le ocurre como proteger efectivamente un tejado, porque yo no lo tengo claro.



Es mi mismo caso, dos hijos, y chalete adobao con veluses en el techo.
Y el techo es de escayola, por lo que no veo forma fácil de protegerlas. Si alguien se sube al tejado y da un saltito sobre la ventana, se mete con medio falso techo bajo sus pies.

Había pensado poner una reja en la escalera que baja de la buhardilla, para ganar esos segundos/minutos para ir a por los niños si alguien entra por arriba, que con suerte no se espera una cerradura ahí dentro y no va preparado.

Saludos


----------



## Ötzi (3 Nov 2016)

_Es mi mismo caso, dos hijos, y chalete adobao con veluses en el techo.
Y el techo es de escayola, por lo que no veo forma fácil de protegerlas. Si alguien se sube al tejado y da un saltito sobre la ventana, se mete con medio falso techo bajo sus pies.

Había pensado poner una reja en la escalera que baja de la buhardilla, para ganar esos segundos/minutos para ir a por los niños si alguien entra por arriba, que con suerte no se espera una cerradura ahí dentro y no va preparado._



Yo cometí el tremendo error de poner una alarma de securitas inhalambrica e ignorar la recomendación del profesional que me instaló las ventanas blindadas, alarma cableada siempre.

La única manera son los sensores de movimiento en la buhardilla.

Una alarma cableada con un sensor de movimiento, conectada al cable de telefonía y si ya eres un paranoico a un internet por satélite. Todo lo demás es fácilmente inhibido.

El problema:

Un ladrón puede tirarse tranquilamente dos o tres horas en el tejado trajinando quitando las tejas, cortando el hormigón (no suele haber mas de 5cm en las cubiertas), quitando el aislante.. a la luz del día con un mono de antenista.

Y dejar el pladur, el friso o lo que sea, sin que nadie se entere.

Luego puede irse a tomar un café, romper lo que queda, entrar y hacerle un calvo a la alarma, robar y salir por el mismo sitio en 15 minutos sin que le de tiempo a nadie a reaccionar.

Si te quieren robar, te van a robar.

Y discrepo totalmente con AYN:

Un piso alto es mucho mas seguro que una casa, mas que nada por que solo tienes un lugar de acceso. Se te roban, ya sabes de donde van a venir (puerta), eso es oro.

En una casa: Ventanas, buhardilla, garaje, porche, puerta...

Edito y matizo:

En el caso ideal de una casa con valla perimetral, sin seto, bien iluminada, con ventanas a partir de la primera planta (sobre pilares) y garaje abierto, con una cubierta hecha con una super capa de compresion de hormigon de 10cm con doble malla electrosoldada y para mas puteo chapa con pernos (sin velux)..
sigo:
Ventanas y carpinterías blindadas y manillas de ventana con llaves,
una única puerta de acceso blindada con escalera exterior, alarma en condiciones y en una via transitada y con vecinos:

Lo tienen negro para robarte.


----------



## Ohenry (3 Nov 2016)

Una salvedad:


Habia entendido siempre que el garaje mejor cerrado, pues asi no saben nunca si hay un coche en la casa o no.


De hecho es de lo mas importante en una casa aislada. Garaje cerrado, luces y television encendidas, alarma cableada a sirena.


Lo de puertas blindadas, etc.., ya hemos visto por los videos (y lo se de buena tinta) que duran 3 minutos en abrir todo eso. Igual que lo inalambrico o conectado a red convencional, aunque ahi yo tengo un as en la manga: mi cableado de luz, que lo hice yo, va bajo tierra desde el contador exterior bajo llave en la calle por donde transita todo el mundo hasta el ICP.

Aunque no esta de mas aislar la alarma de la red. Eso suena una vez cada mucho tiempo.


----------



## unaie (3 Nov 2016)

Yo tengo en una casa rural unas camaras IP de 30 euros, que cuando detectan movimiento mandan instantaneamente imagenes por internet a un servidor en mi casa habitual y luego se pueden ver los videos por dia y hora en una pagina web. Tengo que pagar una tarjeta SIM para 3G, unos 4 euros al mes. 

Tengo desactivado que te manden emails cuando hay movimiento, porque estan en las ventanas y saltan cada vez que pasa un coche o persona, se enciende una luz, o por cambios de luminosidad, asi que como antirobo de momento no me sirven mucho, pero si se podria ver en los videos si alguien rondara la casa o si entrara en la parcela, al menos hasta el momento que haga uso del inhibidor, pues las imagenes ya estarian mandadas.

Si realmente se quieren usar como Alarma se me ocurren varias soluciones.

a) Sin uso de Inhibidores: Entonces meter una camara en interior y en una habitacion preferiblemente oscura que te mande email si hay movimiento y no de falsas alarmas, o aprovechar un puerto que tienen atras para meter otros sensores como PIRs o magneticos de puertas.

b) Con uso de inhibidores: En tal caso el sistema va a caer en cuanto se acerquen. Esto me lo comunica mi servidor en casa por email porque cae un tunel SSH que tengo con el router de la casa rural. El problema es que cae frecuentemente, ya sea por problemas 3G esporadicos, por que la compania cambia la IP que es dinamica, etc.

En fin, por si alguien le valen para algo las ideas.


----------



## davitin (3 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Sólo para que se plantee su seguridad: qué tiene pensado hacer en caso del evento de que le incendien le casa (un bidón de termita y napalm casero, por ejemplo)?
> 
> Sabe lo que pasa cuando a una casa le cae un proyectil incendiario? Yo si, y los que estaban dentro tenían Ak en vez de escopetillas, y salir salieron, se lo aseguro. Corriendo y gritando.



Y para que coño iban a querer incendiarte la casa con napalm unos ladrones? Para que? Venganza? Querer matarte a ti y a tu familia para enmarronar y complicar un simple atraco? Para atraer en cero coma a los bomberos y a la policia?

No flipeis.

Como ya he dicho en otro post el combo de seguridad barato es poner un seto de defensa de 2x2 metros hecho de zarzas y espinos y cipreses por detrás cada metro y medio para evitar alunizajes en el seto, mas un par de perros tochos para avisarte de que alguien merodea.

Como extra y si eres paranoico cámaras baratas grabando dentro de la parcela y una habitación "segura" como dice ayn, que se puede hacer simplemente poniendo una puerta blindada en uno de los dormitorios.


----------



## ImNoOne (3 Nov 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Y para que coño iban a querer incendiarte la casa con napalm unos ladrones? Para que? Venganza? Querer matarte a ti y a tu familia para enmarronar y complicar un simple atraco? Para atraer en cero coma a los bomberos y a la policia?
> 
> No flipeis.
> .



Las cajas fuertes no arden. Y en el campo, hasta que venga alguien hay tiempo de sobra.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Nov 2016)

unaie dijo:


> Yo tengo en una casa rural unas camaras IP de 30 euros, que cuando detectan movimiento mandan instantaneamente imagenes por internet a un servidor en mi casa habitual y luego se pueden ver los videos por dia y hora en una pagina web. Tengo que pagar una tarjeta SIM para 3G, unos 4 euros al mes.
> 
> Tengo desactivado que te manden emails cuando hay movimiento, porque estan en las ventanas y saltan cada vez que pasa un coche o persona, se enciende una luz, o por cambios de luminosidad, asi que como antirobo de momento no me sirven mucho, pero si se podria ver en los videos si alguien rondara la casa o si entrara en la parcela, al menos hasta el momento que haga uso del inhibidor, pues las imagenes ya estarian mandadas.
> 
> ...



Todos los contratos de internet te ponen que no lo uses para videovigilancia diciendo que si lo haces te lo cobran por otro lado.
¿Tienes la cámara IP y un ordenador o solo la cámara y la tarjeta dentro de ella? ¿Puedes dar detalles?
Yo compré una minialarma SIM que al detectar movimiento te llamaba al móvil asociado pero quedó desconfigurada y no hay forma de casarla otra vez con el móvil, resetearla ni nada. Tampoco instrucciones y tampoco saben nada los chinos que la mandaron.


----------



## davitin (3 Nov 2016)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Las cajas fuertes no arden. Y en el campo, hasta que venga alguien hay tiempo de sobra.



Si claro, te queman la casa para que se queme todo menos la caja fuerte y rebuscar durante horas entre toneladas de restos ardiendo dejando ademas cadáveres detrás.

Si naces mas tonto naces maceta.


----------



## ImNoOne (3 Nov 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Si claro, te queman la casa para que se queme todo menos la caja fuerte y rebuscar durante horas entre toneladas de restos ardiendo dejando ademas cadáveres detrás.
> 
> Si naces mas tonto naces maceta.



Nunca se debe subestimar la determinación de alguien que cree que va a conseguir algo de valor.

Hay gente en los pueblos que guarda auténticas fortunas en efectivo y joyas, es cuestión de tiempo que alguien con mala leche y medios considere que ese premio vale más que la vida de los que habitan la casa.

Por no hablar de que la gente de pueblo es muy dada a solucionar los asuntos civiles con una escopeta.


----------



## Ohenry (3 Nov 2016)

Bueno, y de que os sirve tanta camara? Para llamar a la pasma? Os creeis que ellos no saben mas o menos el tiempo de respuesta de la policia?


No se si sabeis que las camaras sirven de poco ante encapuchados en un juicio. Mas bien de nada.


----------



## Ötzi (4 Nov 2016)

unaie dijo:


> Yo tengo en una casa rural unas camaras IP de 30 euros, que cuando detectan movimiento mandan instantaneamente imagenes por internet a un servidor en mi casa habitual y luego se pueden ver los videos por dia y hora en una pagina web. Tengo que pagar una tarjeta SIM para 3G, unos 4 euros al mes.
> 
> Tengo desactivado que te manden emails cuando hay movimiento, porque estan en las ventanas y saltan cada vez que pasa un coche o persona, se enciende una luz, o por cambios de luminosidad, asi que como antirobo de momento no me sirven mucho, pero si se podria ver en los videos si alguien rondara la casa o si entrara en la parcela, al menos hasta el momento que haga uso del inhibidor, pues las imagenes ya estarian mandadas.
> 
> ...



Aunque parece lógico que ante la caida de la alarma por inhibidor salte, en la practica tampoco sirve:

Una maniobra habitual es pasearse con un coche durante los días previos saltando todas las alarmas de una calle con inhibidores, hasta que el dueño se aburre.

Cuando has llamado 5 veces a la policía porque te ha saltado, dejas de hacerlo o dejan de hacerte caso.

Todo lo inhalambrico, a día de hoy es una gran mierda.


----------



## unaie (4 Nov 2016)

siken dijo:


> Todos los contratos de internet te ponen que no lo uses para videovigilancia diciendo que si lo haces te lo cobran por otro lado.
> ¿Tienes la cámara IP y un ordenador o solo la cámara y la tarjeta dentro de ella? ¿Puedes dar detalles?



La primera vez que oigo que no puedes usar una conexion a internet para videovigilancia. Ademas que dificilmente tienen forma de saberlo.

Las camaras IP no llevan SIM, pues ademas te haria falta una SIM por cada camara. Las camaras se conectan a tu conexion de internet por cable o por WIFI. En mi caso la conexion a internet es un router con un pincho USB que es el que lleva la SIM.

El problema que tienen las SIM 3G es que no te dan una IP real de Internet, con lo cual no se pueden ver las camaras remotamente. Entonces el router en la casa rural lo que hace es abrir un tunel con mi servidor de casa y puedo ver las camaras desde desde el movil o cualquier sitio conectandome a la IP de este ultimo servidor.

Como los vendedores de estas camaras IP son conscientes de que estas cosas, abrir puertos en routers y demas, son cosas complejas para usuarios normales, ahora la mayoria de estas camaras IP traen la funcion P2P. Es decir, se conectan ellas solas a un servidor de internet normalmente Chino y con las aplicaciones que traen para movil y demas, usan ese servidor como intermediario eliminando todas las dificultades. 

Problema asociado, que estas conexiones P2P automaticas que traen las camaras nuevas consumen bastante trafico de internet y entonces una SIM de 4 euros al mes se te queda corta. Pero muchas, las mias por ejemplo, no te dan la opcion de desactivar el P2P, asi que tengo un firewall configurado en el router que les bloquea el trafico P2P, lo que de paso evita que se conecte algun Chino.




Otzi dijo:


> Aunque parece lógico que ante la caida de la alarma por inhibidor salte, en la practica tampoco sirve:
> 
> Una maniobra habitual es pasearse con un coche durante los días previos saltando todas las alarmas de una calle con inhibidores, hasta que el dueño se aburre.
> 
> ...




Mi conexion es inalambrica 3G, pero creo que iria bastante bien si tienes una conexion por cable ADSL o Fibra para detectar una caida por inhibidor o corte intencionado de cualquier tipo. En cuanto el servidor externo detecta que no responde la instalacion remota salta la alarma. Lo unico es que siempre te quedara la duda de si es alguna incidencia de comunicaciones o no.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2016)

> Una maniobra habitual es pasearse con un coche durante los días previos saltando todas las alarmas de una calle con inhibidores, hasta que el dueño se aburre.



Otra es pasearse por barrios bien pulsando una enorme colección de mandos de garaje.

Al final se termina abiendo una puerta (por casualidad).

Los cacos aparcan dentro, como si fuesen dueños de la casa.

Las puertas de apertura SOLO con mando son algo a evitar como la plaga.


----------



## beuko (11 Dic 2016)

refloto hilo ,pillo sitio


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Dic 2016)

irbis dijo:


> Porque es lo que permite la normativa urbanística.



Supongo que dependerá de cada ayuntamiento, pero en mi experiencia saltarse la normativa urbanísta se podría considerar como un sobrecoste: pagas la multa y se acabó, la obra ahí se queda. Al menos con elementos no muy relevantes como éste del tipo de muro.


----------



## Rocker (21 Dic 2016)

irbis dijo:


> Porque es lo que permite la normativa urbanística.
> 
> Por cierto, tener mierdavalla y no tener nada es la diferencia entre robo/hurto y apropiación indebida.



¿Y no se pueden poner estas vallas en el cierre?

Yo tb. las veo más seguras.


----------



## PATITOXXL (24 Dic 2016)

Otzi dijo:


> Me temo que AYNRandiano no tiene niños pequeños, sino se hubiese dado cuenta de que llenando la casa de cerrojos, hay estadísticamente mas posibilidades de que el niño haga una travesura y se encierre en la habitación y tengamos que tirar la puerta abajo, a que entre un ladrón y te de tiempo a montar una defensa en la habitación con todos los miembros de la familia dentro.
> 
> En mi caso mis joyas son mis hijos y la defensa pasa por ponerlos a salvo.
> 
> ...





Puedes bunkerizar la habitación de los peques, así ellos ya están a salvo y tú solo tienes que llegar allí. Y si pones los cerrojos un poco altos no deberían llegar a ellos.


----------



## ImNoOne (24 Dic 2016)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Puedes bunkerizar la habitación de los peques, así ellos ya están a salvo y tú solo tienes que llegar allí. Y si pones los cerrojos un poco altos no deberían llegar a ellos.



Si se tiene algo de dinero y ganas, poner una puerta al estilo compuerta de barco (estanca y con varios cierres por el perímetro) activada de forma mecánica desde la habitación de los padres.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ene 2017)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Puedes bunkerizar la habitación de los peques, así ellos ya están a salvo y tú solo tienes que llegar allí. Y si pones los cerrojos un poco altos no deberían llegar a ellos.



Creo que es más seguro bunkerizar el reducto que incluya cuertopeques y cuarto padres.

Encerrar a los niños en su cuarto da bastante mal rollo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Ene 2017)

La gran idiotez de Pérez Reverte



> Hace unos días, al anochecer, dos ladrones se pasearon por el jardín de mi casa. Uno de ellos, incluso, llegó a introducirse por una ventana semiabierta y penetró en el interior. Estábamos viendo Perdición en la tele y nadie se dio cuenta hasta que Rumba, la perra, alzó la cabeza, gruñó y se lanzó hacia el pasillo, seguida por Sherlock. Cogí la escopeta de caza y la linterna, hice clac-clac metiendo un cartucho de postas en la recámara



Intrusos en casa y otras impotencias,por Perez-Reverte - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Marta Pcas (10 Ene 2017)

Yo soy de las que opino que las medidas de seguridad no son infalibles y los que nos ayudan es a ganar tiempo. Muy valioso para pedir auxilio o preparar la defensa. Por eso estoy planteandome aumentar la seguridad de mi casa.

La idea es hacer una zona segura en el piso superior. El piso superior solamente es accesible por unas escaleras con descansillo interiores y mi idea es separarlo del resto de la vivienda con una persiana metalica como la de los comercios.

Esta instalacion simplemente es para darme seguridad mientras duermo, solo cerrable desde el interior. Me da igual que entren a robar en el resto de la casa, no tengo nada de valor más que algun mueble, la tv, alguna vajilla buena, y listo. Todo cubierto por el seguro de la vivienda. Asi que mi unica ansiedad es estar protegida, y no llevarme unas hostias del ladrón cuando vea que no hay nada de valor.

Ya he pedido varios presupuestos de este tipo de persianas, con motorizacion electrica, y posibilidad de apertura manual (por si se va la luz). Lo que encarece un poco la obra es que quiero encastrar las guias en la pared y para eso hay que hacer una especie de "roza", igual que para ocultar los cableados.

Esta es la segunda de las medidas de seguridad "personal" que voy a tomar. La primera es no tener ni un puto duro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Feb 2017)

> mi idea es separarlo del resto de la vivienda con una persiana metalica como la de los comercios



EMMO hasta una simple valla de jardín colocada como "puerta" interior ya mejora la seguridad.

¿Ha pensado en instalar simplemente BARROTES internos tipo cárcel? Le harían también la misma función. Yo los he visto cerrando camarotes.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Mar 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Eso está muy bien si entran dos yonkis con navajas. Si vienen a robar unos que están preparados, acabará con un agujero o dos en el cuerpo.



Los "preparados" rarísimamente asaltan casas "normales".

Estimo que >90% de los cacos de casas se largan a alta velocidad tan pronto como notan resistencia organizada en los moradores.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (23 Abr 2017)

Camara de vigilancia, en cuanto se detecta movimiento, algun sistema lonchafinista q fumigue gas cs (algun ambientador de esos electronicos ), y a tomar por culo, o burundanga y que cuando despierten aparezcan en un vertedero con un palo metido por el ojal


----------



## pabloMM (23 Abr 2017)

Yo tengo una pregunta. Que tal sería gastar una máquina de humo o un extintor recargado con gas pimienta? El gas pimienta es nocivo para muebles y dispositivos electrónicos? Podría ser una buena arma disuasoria, junto al uso de puertas blindadas en las habitaciones y disponiendo de una forma de activarlo desde el interior, al estilo de las máquinas de humo en los comercios, pero el gas pimienta es mas efectivo puesto que en una zona poco urbanizada la policía podría tardar mas en llegar y el gas pimienta tardaría mas en irse de la sala y ahuyentaría a los ladrones

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## tejoncio (23 Abr 2017)

Muy buen hilo, pillo sitio.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (23 Abr 2017)

pabloMM dijo:


> Yo tengo una pregunta. Que tal sería gastar una máquina de humo o un extintor recargado con gas pimienta? El gas pimienta es nocivo para muebles y dispositivos electrónicos? Podría ser una buena arma disuasoria, junto al uso de puertas blindadas en las habitaciones y disponiendo de una forma de activarlo desde el interior, al estilo de las máquinas de humo en los comercios, pero el gas pimienta es mas efectivo puesto que en una zona poco urbanizada la policía podría tardar mas en llegar y el gas pimienta tardaría mas en irse de la sala y ahuyentaría a los ladrones
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk



Mi idea era tunear algun ambientador de esos de comercio :: lonchafinistico pero disuasorio


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Abr 2017)

The page cannot be found


----------



## PanzerMikel_borrado (24 Abr 2017)

Falta lo más importante: La guerra psicológica.

Imaginen que ponen sensores en su casa y en vez de sonar una alarma suena esto a todo volumen en un bucle sin fin. Espantan a cualquiera:

Himno del PP - versión LATINA - YouTube

---------- Post added 24-abr-2017 at 07:59 ----------

Joder. Ahora que veo el vídeo, pillado del canal de YouTube del PP, parece que ese "a favor" que aparece en él está en plan orden subliminal.


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Abr 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> The page cannot be found



Pon el link en código, porque hay censura. 

¿Qué son los asteriscos en esta ocasión?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Sep 2017)

Rocker dijo:


> ¿Y no se pueden poner estas vallas en el cierre?
> 
> Yo tb. las veo más seguras.



Esa es una Hercules.

Es decente, pero con un cortafríos de 20€ se corta.

Betafence hace una valla "parecida" pero INcortable con costafríos. Es mucho más cara, eso sí.


----------



## Roque III (9 Sep 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Esa es una Hercules.
> 
> Es decente, pero con un cortafríos de 20€ se corta.
> 
> Betafence hace una valla "parecida" pero INcortable con costafríos. Es mucho más cara, eso sí.



¿Y qué más da si tardo en saltármela 10 segundos como mucho? (Y no me dedico a robar casas)

La forma en triángulo esa del centro vale como escalón, aunque simplemente metiendo un poco la puntera en los huecos entre alambres basta.

Las vallas no valen más que como elemento disuasorio, igual que las rejas, con la diferencia de que para saltarte la valla no tienes que hacer ruido. En los institutos de la ciudad ha habido unas vallas siempre mejores que las de las casas, mejores que esas betafence, y aún con algo de esfuerzo, nos la saltábamos con un balón para jugar en sus pistas.

Luego, una reja es tan simple como atarla a un coche, coger algo de carrerilla y ala, salta hasta el cacho de pared donde está enganchada. Eso se lo hicieron a un amigo en el bar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Sep 2017)

ramos681 dijo:


> aunque simplemente metiendo un poco la puntera en los huecos entre alambres basta



Una puntera de adulto no entra.

Las Betafence además son aún más estrechas: Ni entra ni la de un adolescente.


----------



## stockman (30 Dic 2017)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Esa es una Hercules.
> 
> Es decente, pero con un cortafríos de 20€ se corta.
> 
> Betafence hace una valla "parecida" pero INcortable con costafríos. Es mucho más cara, eso sí.



Tampoco le veo mucho sentido a gastarse un dineral en una verja pudiendo tapar esos pinchos con una manta gruesa doblada y se salta en 0, no?

No sera mas seguro invertir el dinero de la verja incortable en una alarma perimetral + camaras? (y ya si se tiene puerta acoraada, con escudo y bombin de la leche + paredes exteriores de la casa con hormigon armado mejor que mejor).

Sumale a la perimetral + camaras una pistola del .22lr que uses para tirar en el campo de tiro y mientras estes ahi dentro no tienes porque temerle a nadie.


----------



## ImNoOne (30 Dic 2017)

stockman dijo:


> Sumale a la perimetral + camaras una pistola del .22lr que uses para tirar en el campo de tiro y mientras estes ahi dentro no tienes porque temerle a nadie.



A nadie excepto a alguien con un poco de preparación.

En la defensa de una posición hay una máxima: si el enemigo quiere entrar, entra, siempre.

Las cámaras suelen indicar que hay algo valioso dentro, y eso atrae a la clase de malo a quienes unas cámaras y unas balas de juguete no les asustan.


----------



## stockman (31 Dic 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> A nadie excepto a alguien con un poco de preparación.
> 
> En la defensa de una posición hay una máxima: si el enemigo quiere entrar, entra, siempre.
> 
> Las cámaras suelen indicar que hay algo valioso dentro, y eso atrae a la clase de malo a quienes unas cámaras y unas balas de juguete no les asustan.



Eso esta claro, nada es inexpugnable.

Pero te aseguro que cualquiera se lo piensa mucho antes de entrar en un sitio asi. Y llamar a las .22lr 'balas de juguete'... Bien usadas son igual de efectivas que una 9mm. por algo era llamado 'el calibre de los espias' durante la guerra fria. No tienen el poder de parada de un calibre superior, pero si nos ponemos asi nos haria falta un g36.

Respecto a las camaras, nunca he sido partidario de poner las tipicas tochas a 'modo disuasion', sino mas bien camaras ocultas para poder tu desde dentro que esta pasando. Combinadas a detectores de movimiento en el perimetro no van nada mal.


----------



## ImNoOne (31 Dic 2017)

stockman dijo:


> Eso esta claro, nada es inexpugnable.
> 
> Pero te aseguro que cualquiera se lo piensa mucho antes de entrar en un sitio asi. Y llamar a las .22lr 'balas de juguete'... Bien usadas son igual de efectivas que una 9mm. por algo era llamado 'el calibre de los espias' durante la guerra fria. No tienen el poder de parada de un calibre superior, pero si nos ponemos asi nos haria falta un g36.



Las llamo balas de juguete porque, para el precio y la disponibilidad de los sistemas antibalas modernos, el ladrón/asaltante que se atreva a entrar en una casa bien protegida no se asusta por ellas.



stockman dijo:


> Respecto a las camaras, nunca he sido partidario de poner las tipicas tochas a 'modo disuasion', sino mas bien camaras ocultas para poder tu desde dentro que esta pasando. Combinadas a detectores de movimiento en el perimetro no van nada mal.



Las cámaras son ocultas para el ojo inexperto. Un asaltante de casas siempre sabrá que hay. Y si hay cámaras hay algo de valor dentro.

Poner sistemas electrónicos está muy bien, pero nunca hay que olvidar lo esencial: protección balística y una buena escopeta con 5-7 cartuchos dentro.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (31 Dic 2017)

Miguel Ángel Blanco fue asesinado con un .22, y algunos sugerís que es munición de feria...


----------



## ImNoOne (31 Dic 2017)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Miguel Ángel Blanco fue asesinado con un .22, y algunos sugerís que es munición de feria...



Por la espalda, si alguien entra en nuestra casa no tendremos una oportunidad así. Será un intercambio de balas de frente.

Si lleva chaleco y casco (se venden baratos a civiles) no le hacemos nada.


----------



## stockman (31 Dic 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> Las llamo balas de juguete porque, para el precio y la disponibilidad de los sistemas antibalas modernos, el ladrón/asaltante que se atreva a entrar en una casa bien protegida no se asusta por ellas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En ese sentido si, lo son, pero igual de letales, porque salvo que vayas con el traje de los spetsnaz, que cubre el tronco casi integramente, quedan bastantes puntos jodidos a la vista (cara, cuello, parte baja del abdomen y arterias femorales). Si vienen con chaleco y casco balistico, una 9mm tampoco servira de nada.

No se yo si sera util una escopeta en una casa o sera mejor tirar de revolver/semi y un rifle para darles candela cuando salte la alarma perimetral (antes de entrar en la casa).

AYN Randiano nos sacara de dudas.



ImNoOne dijo:


> Por la espalda, si alguien entra en nuestra casa no tendremos una oportunidad así. Será un intercambio de balas de frente.
> 
> Si lleva chaleco y casco (se venden baratos a civiles) no le hacemos nada.



Si vas a vaciar el cargador acojonado y sin apuntar, mejor no tengas un arma para defensa. La idea de una .22lr es la facilidad de hacerse con una, el bajo coste de tenerla y la letalidad que tiene.

Si alguien llega a entrar a tu casa, no debe saber de donde cojones le vendran las ostias, para algo es tu casa y la conoces mejor que el (cualquiera que no pueda desplazarse por su casa a oscuras es que lleva menos de 2 dias en ella).


----------



## ImNoOne (31 Dic 2017)

stockman dijo:


> En ese sentido si, lo son, pero igual de letales, porque salvo que vayas con el traje de los spetsnaz, que cubre el tronco casi integramente, quedan bastantes puntos jodidos a la vista (cara, cuello, parte baja del abdomen y arterias femorales).



En un fuego cruzado, incluso a esas distancias, pretender acertar en sitios vitales roza la fantasía. Hasta un soldado entrenado dispara al bulto, cuanto más un civil que no ha salido del campo de tiro.

QUOTE=stockman;21016624]No se yo si sera util una escopeta en una casa o sera mejor tirar de revolver/semi y un rifle para darles candela cuando salte la alarma perimetral (antes de entrar en la casa).[/quote]

La escopeta tiene la ventaja de tumbarte te de donde te de. Y de provocar conmoción.



QUOTE=stockman;21016624]Si vas a vaciar el cargador acojonado y sin apuntar, mejor no tengas un arma para defensa. La idea de una .22lr es la facilidad de hacerse con una, el bajo coste de tenerla y la letalidad que tiene.

Si alguien llega a entrar a tu casa, no debe saber de donde cojones le vendran las ostias, para algo es tu casa y la conoces mejor que el (cualquiera que no pueda desplazarse por su casa a oscuras es que lleva menos de 2 dias en ella).[/QUOTE]

Si alguien entra en casa medianamente preparado nos va a matar, generalmente porque todas las casas son de un sólo camino (a menos que se viva en una mansión de 15 habitaciones) y los machetes están en la entrada, así que luz tienen.


----------



## stockman (31 Dic 2017)

ImNoOne dijo:


> En un fuego cruzado, incluso a esas distancias, pretender acertar en sitios vitales roza la fantasía. Hasta un soldado entrenado dispara al bulto, cuanto más un civil que no ha salido del campo de tiro.
> 
> QUOTE=stockman;21016624]No se yo si sera util una escopeta en una casa o sera mejor tirar de revolver/semi y un rifle para darles candela cuando salte la alarma perimetral (antes de entrar en la casa).



La escopeta tiene la ventaja de tumbarte te de donde te de. Y de provocar conmoción.



QUOTE=stockman;21016624]Si vas a vaciar el cargador acojonado y sin apuntar, mejor no tengas un arma para defensa. La idea de una .22lr es la facilidad de hacerse con una, el bajo coste de tenerla y la letalidad que tiene.

Si alguien llega a entrar a tu casa, no debe saber de donde cojones le vendran las ostias, para algo es tu casa y la conoces mejor que el (cualquiera que no pueda desplazarse por su casa a oscuras es que lleva menos de 2 dias en ella).[/QUOTE]

Si alguien entra en casa medianamente preparado nos va a matar, generalmente porque todas las casas son de un sólo camino (a menos que se viva en una mansión de 15 habitaciones) y los machetes están en la entrada, así que luz tienen.[/QUOTE]


Pero es que por esa misma regla de 3, si alguien entra en tu casa con chaleco y casco balistico la 9mm se te queda corta tambien.

La escopeta si, pero es mas jodida de usar en espacios reducidos.

Si ya han conseguido entrar en tu casa date por jodido, por eso digo lo del rifle, porque por lo que he entendido en el OP, lo idea es que no lleguen a pasar del perimetro, con lo cual el asunto sera tumbarlos antes de que lleguen a entrar en la casa, para lo cual creo que lo mejor es un rifle de calibre mediano o pequeño (con un .223rem conseidero que se va sobrado, no hace falta ni un 308win para esas distancias, siempre y cuando hablemos de una casa con jardin 'normal').

De todas formas, se supone que el primer sistema te tiene que dar tiempo para posicionarte en una situacion ventajosa en la casa. A demas, cuentas con el hecho de que no conocen lo que les espera (normalmente los robos suelen ser 'pacificos' por lo que he oido, es decir, se encuentran a familias con alarmas, perros, rejas, etc, pero sin armas, salvo sean joyeros que pueden esperar una licencia B).


PD: lo pongo en azul que no se que se ha liado con las citas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Ene 2018)

> que la industria de Jenaro haga presa con algo con lo que no pueden equivocarse



Los perdigones los para la madera del portabastidores de mi campo de tiro.

A 25 m algunos los para hasta el cartón del blanco.

Hasta las balas de escopeta son paradas por un chaleco NIJ II o por un PASGT de los años 80.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (1 Ene 2018)

En todo el hilo no se ha tratado un tema fundamental: el estado del barrio.

La inmensa mayoría de delitos se producen por el barrio, muy pocos se producen en el domicilio. Preferiría una casa sin medidas de seguridad en Budapest que una con las medidas de seguridad del hilo en Detroit o Caracas.

Tener una vivienda impenetrable en un entorno hostil es inútil. La gente tiene que salir de casa a comprar la comida, o simplemente a tomar el fresco: ahí es donde eres vulnerable. 

Es psicológicamente cargante vivir rodeado de incivilizados, por eso me siento más identificado con este hilo del OP:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/538969-consejos-de-pura-supervivencia-que-espanol-reorganice-vida-elecciones-europeas-del-2014-a.html

Repito: preferiría vivir sin medidas de seguridad en Budapest que con mil medidas de seguridad en Detroit o Caracas. No sólo es una cuestión de integridad física: es también una cuestión de salud mental.


----------



## stockman (1 Ene 2018)

Si no os importa, expongo unas dudas...

En el caso de vivir en un piso, que medidas de seguridad veis necesarias?

Leyendo el hilo esta claro que llegamos a la conclusion que un piso alto es mas seguro que uno bajo. Dentro de esto, que mas habria que añadir a lo basico (puerta acorazada, bombin de seguridad, cerrojos internos, escudo de bombin como dios manda)?

Quizas reforzar la pared que da a elementos comunes? Cristales con cierto grado de blindaje + elementos de bloqueo de ventanas (cuales?)? Alarma? (en el caso de la alarma, tras haber leido mucho, lo veo algo mas disuasorio para cacos de poca monta que algo realmente util porque son muy faciles de inhibir. A demas, por lo que se las alarmas sonoras de antaño estan prohibidas. Yo incluso he pensado en crearme una 'central' de seguridad con una raspberry, un par de webcams, algo para detectar movimiento, etc.


Por cierto AYN RANDiano2, te he mandado un email.


----------



## Mazaldeck (1 Ene 2018)

Ayn Randiano 2, he descubierto hoy este gran hilo.

Permíteme una pequeña broma que me ha recordado el leer tu hilo, sin ánimo de ofender, la escena de inicio de "Loca Academia de Policia 2"  (empieza en el minuto 1m:50s):

[youtube]r64zwcdhsTM?t=1m50s[/youtube]


----------



## ImNoOne (2 Ene 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los perdigones los para la madera del portabastidores de mi campo de tiro.
> 
> A 25 m algunos los para hasta el cartón del blanco.
> 
> Hasta las balas de escopeta son paradas por un chaleco NIJ II o por un PASGT de los años 80.



No se trata de la capacidad AP, sino el poder de parada.

Un cartucho de bolas de goma, a distancias de casa (5m máximo) te deja aturdido, magullado y desorientado aún llevando protección completa.

Con un segundo (de ahí la escopeta de corredera) te vas al suelo, si es que no te ha dado alguna bola en la cara (cosa fácil) y tienes una herida grave.


----------



## DarkGabo (2 Ene 2018)

Mi humilde aportacion

Safe Deposit Box with two-factor authentication - Hackster.io

Resumiendo, es un proyecto con raspberry de cerradura electronica de doble factor. El doble factor es primero metes una cotraseña con un teclado fisico, y luego se te manda un sms con el segundo factor generado especificamente en ese momento. Las posibilidades de segundo factor pues son bastantes, puede ser un mail (dado que los sms pueden ser intervenidos muy facilmente) o la generacion de algo que solo conozca el que abre. Si tienes el oido entrenado y eres un paranoico puedes poner un zumbador que repodruzca un zumbido de cuatro y al reconocer el zumbido sabes que frecuencia es y la metes mutiplicada por raiz de dos en teclado (lo que te salga de las narices).

Con el doble factor hay muchas posibilidades, porque puedes introducir una variable oculta como encender o apagar una luz en el exterior y que esta abra una ventana de funcionamiento para un codigo que sea por ejemplo la hora multiplicada por dos. Esto seria meter el mundo de la criptografia mas creativa en el de las cerraduras que suele ser bastante estatico.



Como armas de defensa interior, una marcadora de paintball con pelotas de goma, no deja de ser tambien bastante gracioso, y ya si le metes pelotas de gas pimienta ni te cuento. En supuesto de que alguien tiene una habitacion segura, tener alli una marcadora con esto (las bolas de gas cs las vende amazon usa, asi que se pueden apañar por internet), una mascara antigas con filtro tope (las que se usan en pintura de vehiculos o fabricas con ambientes chungos) y un chaleco antifragmentos surplus aleman por ejemplo (50 euros en ebay) deberias de poder plantear algo de batalla. La mascara en combinacion con el spray pimienta siempre es interesante para no dañarte por tu propio fuego.

Pruebas hechas sobre el chaleco aleman de ebay, ya se que estan de aquella manera, pero algo es algo.
Testing (SHOOTING) a Flak Vest - YouTube [/URL]

Calopez, foro de MADMAX ya!!


----------



## stockman (2 Ene 2018)

DarkGabo dijo:


> Mi humilde aportacion
> 
> Safe Deposit Box with two-factor authentication - Hackster.io
> 
> ...



Que chaleco es ese? Te importa pasarme link por mp?


----------



## stockman (3 Ene 2018)

Que opinais de los cerrojos de este tipo? (Es pasador, no lleva llave).







Poniendo 6 en la puerta (2 en cada lado, 1 arriba y otro abajo) se podria conseguir algo bastante solido en una puerta blindada o incluso de madera no? Aun que en una de madera no se si merece la pena poner mas de uno porque de un hachazo o mazazo te la rebientan... Pero imagino que poniendo al menos uno, al tener que hacer palanca para abrirlo nos despertaria el ruido y ya nos daria capacidad de reaccion.


Y para el que no le importe hacer unos agujeros en la pared, nada como una tranca para cuando estamos dentro de casa, a lo castillo medieval.

O quizas merece mas la pena poner dos como estos, que son mas 'finos' pero mas baratos?







La idea seria quizas meterle otro tornillo a la parte grande y anclar la pieza pequeña a la pared con un taco quimico en vez de al marco de madera.

O quizas algo asi anclado a la pared mediante taco quimico, a dos alturas, con una barra de acero?


----------



## atracurio (3 Ene 2018)

Si tienes una casa en España, la mejor defensa es una pala y una hormigonera.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## stockman (3 Ene 2018)

Subo el hilo para ver si alguien mas se anima a comentar su punto de vista.


----------



## stockman (4 Ene 2018)

Que opinais de esto?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Ene 2018)

stockman dijo:


> O quizas merece mas la pena poner dos como estos, que son mas 'finos' pero mas baratos?



No, no, no. Nunca.

Esos cerrojitos "de WC" salen volando al menor empujon a la puerta con 4 o 6 de los otros en un apuerta normal obligas a DESTROZAR puerta a quien quiera entrar, retrasándole y obligándola a hacer un ruido infernal.


----------



## stockman (4 Ene 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No, no, no. Nunca.
> 
> Esos cerrojitos "de WC" salen volando al menor empujon a la puerta con 4 o 6 de los otros en un apuerta normal obligas a DESTROZAR puerta a quien quiera entrar, retrasándole y obligándola a hacer un ruido infernal.



Con 'los otros' te refieres al fac que pongo (el de la foto, que no lleva llave ni nada, es solo un cerrojo interno)? SI es el fac al que te refieres, le meto 2 a la puerta e ire poniendo mas a medida que pueda. 

Entre ese fac y los que indicas en el OP, esos mas finos de 20cm, que pondrias?

Tambien le metere una alarmilla de estas para que me despierte 'en caso de':








Por cierto, he visto que existen angulos anti palanca, merecen la pena?

PD: da gusto poder discutir sobre estas 'paranoias' (para los demas, para mi es basico) con gente con cierto conocimiento sobre el tema.

Lastima que me trataran de loco en casa si intento poner algo asi: 

Security Bar Test on a door unlocked - YouTube


----------



## stockman (6 Ene 2018)

He estado mirando videos, y solo con poner unos tornillos mas largos en las sujeciones de la chapa/caja donde se hospedan los pasadores, a los cerrojos y bisagras el aguante de una puerta ante el apalancamiento o solpeo (blindada, claro esta) aumenta considerablemente.

Si a eso le añadimos unos perfiles antipalanca, que no creo que salgan muy caros en superficies tipo leroy merlin o bricodepot creo que podemos conseguir una puerta bastante solida (siempre y cuandos ea una blindada, con bombin y escudo de seguridad y algun que otro cerrojo, tanto tipo fac con llave como interior).

Luego he visto que se ha comentado por aqui tambien que existen 'peliculas' para poner en ventanas y aumentar la resistencia de los cristales. Lo veo bastante interesante.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Ene 2018)

Tengo pendiente hilo sobre proteger PISO, para responder a privado que me han mandado.

A ver este finde...


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (20 Ene 2018)

Spoiler






CroKeT! dijo:


> Fisgando me he preguntado ¿y si meto un seto o alguna planta que si te caes o la rozas pinche como su puta madre?
> 
> Un arbusto africano se convierte en el guardián contra los robos en el campo
> 
> ...







No creo que haga falta traer cosas de fuera, ya tenemos esto en pasajes naturales de España:


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (20 Ene 2018)

Spoiler






CroKeT! dijo:


> eso tiene que doler pero que tal crece? si tarda tropecientos años es un palo, el arbusto ese raro crece rapido y ademas te quedas atrapado en el
> 
> ademas creo que si te caes encima lo romperas ienso:
> 
> de todas formas es valido el cactus ese siempre que este crecido







Eso mismo: son grandes (algunos de la talla de una persona) y aguantan sequías, pero tardan bastante en crecer lo suficiente. Como bien dices quizás no sean prácticos para los propósitos de este hilo.

En tierras valencianas son frecuentes, los he visto desde niño y siempre me ha dado respeto acercarme a ellos.

En cuanto al daño, no es que te lleguen a cortar un dedo pero tiene espinas gruesas y afiladas como para hacer sangre si te las clavas.


----------



## Klendathu (20 Ene 2018)

Yo detrás de lo muros tengo ginjoleros ( azufaifos) , son frondosos, tienen una madera muy dura, unas espinas espectaculares y además son frutales que dan un fruto del tamaño de un datil y sabor a manzana. (Recoger con guante grueso)

Plantados cerca uno de otro y dándoles un poco de forma no hay quien pase, salvo que quiera acabar jodido de verdad, yo diría que más que con un alambre de espino. 

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (22 Ene 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ha habido casos de chalets equipados con flamantes alarmas. Sus dueños han sufrido un asalto con palizas terribles. La alarma funcionó...pero es que los ladrones ya sabían el tiempo que tardarían en llegar las FCSE a la casa (30 minutos),​





¿Dónde hay que firmar para que vengan en 30 minutos?

Nota: algún malpensado opinará que en estos escenarios, es mejor que tu mujer llame diciendo "mi marido me está diciendo que me va a matar", y así aparece la dotación en cerocoma. El hombre dormirá en chiqueros en lugar de en el hospital, e igual se persigue la primera y única falsa denuncia de violencia de género de España -bueno, la segunda. López Aguilar fue falsodenunciado-. Pero de calabozo se sale, de la tumba igual no.​


----------



## Angelillo23 (22 Ene 2018)

CroKeT! dijo:


> eso tiene que doler pero que tal crece? si tarda tropecientos años es un palo, el arbusto ese raro crece rapido y ademas te quedas atrapado en el
> 
> ademas creo que si te caes encima lo romperas ienso:
> 
> de todas formas es valido el cactus ese siempre que este crecido



Crece rapido, es un cactus, de la familia opuntia creo. Es una especie invasora, y esa catalogacion viene de lo rapido que se extiende y por desplazar a otras especies auctoctonas, asi que no creo que tarde mucho, pero imagino que 2-3 años minimo en tener algo aceptable. Es una planta facil de chafar, me refiero, pincha y eso, pero con un palo la partes facil.

Mucho mejor en mi opinion, y autoctono, tenemos las matas de zarzas, que crecen como su p... madre, rapido, con pocos cuidados y ademas dan moras 

En general, cualquier planta de las que sean capaces de resistir al pastoreo puede valer, siempre que llegue a una altura.
En mi tierra hay unas que son puros pinchos, que ni las cabras se les acercan y las llaman "cambrones" aunque parece que es un nombre local que no se corresponde con lo que veo en internet.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Feb 2018)

*MAD MAX. Técnicas de defensa de pìsos ante robos y asaltos*

Compartimentalización interna del espacio.

Concepto "Castillo".

Barrotes internos.

Barrera interna de muebles y cadenas en pisos de alquiler.​
"Troneras" donde se dispara OC/CS aerosolizado.

Film de blindaje de cristales.

3M.

Otras marcas.​
Pestillos en ventanas.

Abus.

Solución casera.​
Rejas en ventanas.

Rejas adaptables USA con dispositivo de huida.​
Habitación segura.

Piso de a alquiler = que Hotel.

Bloqueo físico de puerta mediante objetos.​
Maza de derribo como método de huída.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Mar 2018)

> tenemos las matas de zarzas



Basta con chafarlas con los pies para pasar por ecima de ellas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Mar 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Basta con chafarlas con los pies para pasar por ecima de ellas.



Pocas matas de zarzas has visto tú... o debe ser que las de mi zona son mutantes. Por donde yo vivo hay unas matas de zarzas tan enormes, tan leñosas y tan jodidas que, si metes el pie, lo perderás.

Aquí por la zona de levante también he visto levantar zonas de anulación de acceso en vallas utilizando cortadelia, que es la planta esa que tiene hojas muy alargadas, que parecen cintas y con una inflorescencia en la parte superior que parece un plumero. Es también una especie invasora.

Los bordes de las hojas tienen unas pequeñísimos garfios silíceos que hacen que, a contrapelo, corten como cuchillas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Mar 2018)

Lo que pasa por confiarse a la locura de que uno está "seguro" porque "tiene armas":

El dueño del chalet de Porreres tenía tres escopetas cargadas detrás de la puerta.


----------



## brotes_verdes (3 Mar 2018)

Pues respecto a las vallas y las plantas algunos especialistas en seguridad defienden que las vallas sean :

-"Transparentes"
-Sin el bordillo tipico, si la normativa municipal lo permite
-Sin arbustos detras de la valla.

La idea es que a los ladrones les molestan dos cosas:
1. Dificultad de entrada. Por eso una buena cerradura es fundamental
2. Posibilidad de ser detectados.

Las tapias, los arbustos frondosos, etc les facilitan la labor porque les ocultan de la calle. Y si tienen el bordillo para ayudarles a saltar la tapia, mucho mejor.

Privacidad vs Seguridad. La gente prefiere privacidad.

Estos especialistas se quejan de que les llaman *despues* de que la casa esta construida para añadir proteccion y claro, se encuentran con aberraciones.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Mar 2018)

300.000 € a familiares de asaltante muerto:

Víctimas que acaban matando (y pagando indemnizaciones de 300.000€ a familiares)

Es mucho mejor poner obstáculos FÍSICOS que confiarse locamente a que uno "tiene armas".


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (4 Mar 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pocas matas de zarzas has visto tú... o debe ser que las de mi zona son mutantes. Por donde yo vivo hay unas matas de zarzas tan enormes, tan leñosas y tan jodidas que, si metes el pie, lo perderás.
> 
> Aquí por la zona de levante también he visto levantar zonas de anulación de acceso en vallas utilizando *cortadelia*, que es la planta esa que tiene hojas muy alargadas, que parecen cintas y con una inflorescencia en la parte superior que parece un plumero. Es también una especie invasora.
> 
> Los bordes de las hojas tienen unas pequeñísimos garfios silíceos que hacen que, a contrapelo, corten como cuchillas.



Ayer me fuí al río Turia (no al antiguo cauce: al río auténtico "con agua"). Rocé varias de esas plantas y no le di importancia, pero al llegar a casa noté un escozor muy molesto en la piel... no sé si tiene algo que ver.

ienso:


----------



## Navarroide (4 Mar 2018)

Dos aportaciones:

- En un escenario Mad Max real, cuando los policías dejan de cobrar el sueldo o no hay gasolina para patrullar, las comunicaciones se caen, hay cortes de luz... En un primer término, sin armas un piso puede ser quizás mas atractivo que una casa aislada, desde el punto de vista de que los vecinos podrían ser quienes respondan a este tipo de entrada indeseada. A no ser que sean los propios vecinos los que entren en tu casa porque saben que eres un preparacionista que dispone de suministros 

Pero, el verdadero gamechanger de la casa es que si dispone de unos cuantos metros cuadrados de jardín (entendamos que fértil, hay que huir de los pinares asquerosos), además de una fuente de agua estable (agua en altura, pozo, etc) puede subsistir con lo que cultive en su huerto. Mientras, que un piso situado en un área urbana lo suficientemente poblada, según la gravedad del desastre o colapso, puede estar situado en el infierno en la tierra. Siempre es preferible vivir lo más aislado posible de las grandes urbes.

- Las pistolas de fogueo según un decreto reciente, *estarán prohibidas de facto* Más vale hacerse al menos con una licencia de caza o al menos disponer de algún tipo de machete o espada con el que defenderse en última instancia. Además de disponer de medidas de seguridad "analógicas" además de electrónicas (por ejemplo, puertas con cerrojos además de cámaras que pueden fallar si no se dispone de una fuente de energía autosuficiente). 

The Way of Men: Amazon.es: Jack Donovan: Libros en idiomas extranjeros

En un escenario de este tipo, la supervivencia no va a ser una labor de un solo hombre, sino de una comunidad. Unos hombres se cubren a otros, etc. Tengamos en cuenta que si el colapso es lo suficientemente profundo y prolongado, una parte de las antiguas fuerzas de seguridad y el ejército se convertirán en bandas de saqueo armadas hasta los dientes.


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Mar 2018)

¿Una puerta corta-fuegos o una de trastero puede resultar parecida a una de seguridad si se pone mejor cerradura?
Quiero una segunda puerta tras la de entrada pero que tenga pomo por ambos lados para que quede cerrada pero se abra sin llave salvo cuando cierre expresamente.
Las normales de seguridad además de ser más caras no llevan esa manilla para abrirla desde fuera.
De paso espero que quite algo de ruido de la calle.
Es un barrio y aspecto de la casa de estilo humilde, en principio poco atrayente para ladrones. Pero alguna gente entra en cualquier casa. A un vecino anciano le han entrado gitanos 3 veces apalancando la puerta de madera en la zona de la cerradura. 


Puertas galvanizadas, de chapa, multiusos, de trastero, auxiliar.

PUERTA CORTAFUEGO 83 CM. REVERSIBLE | El almacén de la construcción y la reforma


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Mar 2018)

No.

No es estructuralmente fuerte.



> Puerta auxiliar o de servicio en chapa galvanizada, ciega.
> Interior relleno de espuma.



la jugada inteligente sería poner una puerta acorazada y "camuflara" como si fuese una puerta humilde, por ejemplo añadiendo una chapà galvanizada como las de las piertas de baratillo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Mar 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No.
> 
> No es estructuralmente fuerte. ->¿la chapa esa se corta o agujerea fácilmente? ¿Y qué tal aislaría del ruido?
> 
> ...



Lo malo es que eso no sería lonchafinista.Una acorazada ni me lo planteo.

Ponga lo que ponga la puerta de fuera seguiría pareciendo humilde. Y en esa puse alarma que me llame al móvil. Otra cosa es que quiera ir la policía solo llamando yo desde lejos.

Tengo que pensar en algo que de más seguridad pero en plan barato. Si gasto poco en mi piso ...en algo que ni es mío ni lo heredaré yo pues no estoy por la labor. Y el futuro heredero es un huevón al que se la suda todo y no va a mover un dedo.

Lo malo es que de poner una puerta además no la puedo poner yo como hago con otras cosas. Me falta fuerza para algo tan grande y además supongo que taladrar la pared para incrustarlo bien. Ya puse allí un enchufe empotrado en la pared y me costó bastante taladrar y hacer el agujero en el ladrillo. 
Así que añade al precio de la puerta la clavada que te meten en los pueblos los albañiles.

Según se está llenando la zona de moros, rumanos y demás...es solo cuestión de tiempo que entren.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Mar 2018)

> Tengo que pensar en algo que de más seguridad pero en plan barato



Ponga una segunda puerta interna de barrotes, como las que se usan en cierres comunitarios o en las cárceles:







Que le salte una alarma al ser forzada la puerta humilde externa.

La reja interna le da tiempo de reacción.

También puede reforzar las puertas internas de la casa para "compartimentalizarla".


----------



## brotes_verdes (12 Mar 2018)

siken dijo:


> Lo malo es que eso no sería lonchafinista.Una acorazada ni me lo planteo.
> 
> Ponga lo que ponga la puerta de fuera seguiría pareciendo humilde. Y en esa puse alarma que me llame al móvil. Otra cosa es que quiera ir la policía solo llamando yo desde lejos.
> 
> ...



Las puertas de chapa o de madera no tienen ninguna seguridad. Se abren en menos de dos minutos sin hacer ruido.

La alternativa mas barata que se me ocurre es una puerta blindada (que no acorazada) del Leroy Merlin, que andan sobre 400€ y una cerradura antibumping Mauer de 100€.

Asi te proteges contra que te entren con un ataque de palanqueta o de bumping, que son los que los moros o rumanos normales saben hacer.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Mar 2018)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Las puertas de chapa o de madera no tienen ninguna seguridad. Se abren en menos de dos minutos sin hacer ruido.
> 
> La alternativa mas barata que se me ocurre es una puerta blindada (que no acorazada) del Leroy Merlin, que andan sobre 400€ y una cerradura antibumping Mauer de 100€.
> 
> Asi te proteges contra que te entren con un ataque de palanqueta o de bumping, que son los que los moros o rumanos normales saben hacer.



500 + la mano de obra de la instalación me sale caro.

¿Y una normal de madera pero con barrotes como los que dice AYN RANDiano2 ? O barrotes forrados con algo . Hablo de añadir algo a los barrotes porque quiero quitar también ruido.
Ojo, que tengo que preguntar el precio del tema de los barrotes a ver lo que clavan , y cómo poner la cerradura.


----------



## Marta Pcas (20 Mar 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ponga una segunda puerta interna de barrotes, como las que se usan en cierres comunitarios o en las cárceles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me gusta este hilo, como la mayoría de los que usted publica, ya que llevo bastante tiempo pensando en proteger la vivienda en la que habitan unos familiares y que tiene seguridad tendiend a 0.

Le expongo mi situación y le agradecería que me comentase como lo ve.

La vivienda en la actualidad:

Chalet individual. A un lado chalet deshabitado toda la semana (solo vienen fines de semana en verano) separado con muro de 2 metros. Frente a una carretera con circulacion moderada, muro de 1,50 metros y muchas tuyas tapando la visibilidad. El resto de lados muros de 1,8 a 2 metros, y fincas rusticas al otro lado.

La casa tiene carpinteria (puertas y ventanas) de madera de buena calidad para la época (hace 40 años) pero obsoletas. Todas las ventanas y puertas (salvo 1) tienen persiana interior en lamas de madera.

Hay 5 puertas de acceso al interior de la vivienda. 3 de ellas puertas de doble hoja. 

La zona "nocturna" está en el piso superior al que se accede a traves de una escalera amplia, sin puertas separadores de zona e imposibilidad de colocarlas por la anchura de pasillos y disposicion de la vivienda.

Ante este percal, la única solución que se me ocurre y que no suponga un gasto enorme, es empezar a proteger de dentro hacia fuera, poco a poco para ir asumiendo el coste. 

Mi idea es instalar una persiana metálica, como la de los comercios, en el interior de la vivienda, para cerrar la planta superior. Tendría que ser una instalación que pasase desapercibida durante el dia (oculta). Este sería el único acceso a la zona, ademas de las ventanas, todas a un piso de altura. En esas ventanas sustituir las persianas de madera por persianas metalicas macizas tambien como las comerciales (recuerde que son interiores).

Esta sería mi primer movimiento.

Posteriormente ir reforzando las puertas de acceso al nivel inferior, siguiendo los consejos de este hilo. Sustituir las carpinterias de madera por carpinterias nuevas con cristal blindado. Cortar todos los setos perimetrales para permitir que se vea el interior de la finca y colocar iluminación nocturna a todo el perímetro de la casa. 

Por supuesto contratar un buen seguro (esto ya lo tengo).

Que le parece la solución?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Mar 2018)

> mpezar a proteger de dentro hacia fuera



Muy acertado. Eso es lo correcto: primero el reducto interior, luego ir reforzando hacia fuera.

Puede poner pestillos en las persianas de madera. Es _algo_ mientras que las pone metálicas.

Vea la casa desde fuera y piense que es usted el ladrón. ¿Cómo entraría?

Prepare una habitación segura como "semilla" de los círculos concéntricos de seguridad.

Hasta las puertas acristaladas dobles son obstáculos si están cerradas: Romperlas lleva tiempo y hace ruido. 8 cerrojos de 5€ pueden hacer de dos puertas acristaladas un obstáluco que necesite 2-3 minutos superarlo, dando tiempo a tomar contra medidas.


----------



## stockman (20 Mar 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo que pasa por confiarse a la locura de que uno está "seguro" porque "tiene armas":
> 
> El dueño del chalet de Porreres tenía tres escopetas cargadas detrás de la puerta.



Hombre, estaba yo analizando el caso de este señor y me acorde de este hilo. En ese caso por lo que se del suceso, el tener la escopeta cargada posiblemente le salvara la vida, pues lo habrian acabado matando a golpes. De hecho se ve que entro bastante mal de la paliza que le dieron.

Por cierto Aynrandiano2, acuerdate de lo que te pedi opinion sobre como proteger un piso, asi vamos comentando 

---------- Post added 20-mar-2018 at 18:21 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No.
> 
> No es estructuralmente fuerte.
> 
> ...



EL problema de una casa, es que por mucho que la puerta sea acorazada, si el marco es debil (suelen ser de madera) la van a rebentar pro ahi. Yo recomiendo perforar el marco hasta llegar a la pared de ladrillo u hormigon e introducir varillas o tornillos grandes y largos con taco quimico para reforzarlo. 

No es exactamente lo que yo digo pero es un amuestra de que solo cambiando los tornillos de la puerta ya se gana en fortaleza de la misma:

Double your door security for a couple of bucks NOW! Safer in 5 minutes! - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Abr 2018)

MOROS asaltan tres chalés en Molina de Segura y violan a la dueña de uno de ellos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Abr 2018)

Interesante opción para manitas:

INCREDIBLE AND INGENIOUS Hidden Rooms AND SECRET Furniture - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 May 2018)

> lo de las habitaciones o almacenes ocultos es algo que me parece muy interesante cara al futuro no sabes quien puede aparecer o que
> 
> si esta tan bien escondido se llevan las cosas de "cebo" pero lo valioso esta a salvo



Más importante que als cosas son las personas.

En un asalto el cuerto seguro idelamnete debería ocultar incluso su existencia.

En una de Batman Bruce Wayne "desaparece" tras la "pared" (falsa) cuando el Joker asalta la fiesta de alta sociedad.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 May 2018)

Aquí tenéis las "seguridad" de vuestros pisitos:



orpheux dijo:


> Mamoudou Gassama le Héro de Paris - 26 mai 2018 - YouTube
> 
> HÉROE DE EBANO: El asombroso rescate de un hombre que escala cuatro pisos para salvar a un niño


----------



## Donnie (9 Jun 2018)

En un piso lo único que vale es tener una buena puerta. Y no hay más. Y eso son 3000 euros, el dinero mejor invertido de toda vuestra vida. Es lo único que va a tener a los cacos entretenidos el tiempo suficiente para que llegue la policía mientras estáis vosotros dentro.

En el recibidor tengo una cámara YI HOME que me costó 30 euros y me avisa cuando hay movimiento. La uso para controlar a la chica que limpia básicamente, pero también me serviría como alarma.

En vacaciones que entren y se lleven lo que quieran, para eso un buen seguro.

En la casa del pueblo no hay medidas que valgan. Yo en mi caso tengo dos cámaras IP 1080p conectadas a un PC que cuando detectan movimiento en la zona que les tengo dibujada activan un relé y encienden una alarma y unos focos LED. En ese momento se sube el video a la nube con un router 3G y me llega notificación al móvil.

Al menos tener la oportunidad de llamar a la GC y de disponer de imágenes. Una de las cámaras (aunque está prohibido) la tengo justo debajo del tejado y apunta hacia el camino, por lo que graba perfectamente la matrícula del vehículo que entra.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Jun 2018)

JavieritoPicapiedra dijo:


> En un piso lo único que vale es tener una buena puerta. Y no hay más



Error.

Hay cacos especializados en entrar por las ventanas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (10 Jun 2018)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Se me ocurren más ventajas para pisos:
> 
> Se paga un IBI inferior, los gastos en calefacción y aire acondicionado suelen ser menores por varios motivos. Hay más posibilidades que te llegue una mejor conexión de Internet, para mi de tener una Fibra 300mps a un Adsl guarro que te lleguen 10 mb hay un mundo. Más inmunidad a fenómenos meteorológicos adversos como tormentas, vientos fuertes, granizo, los daños siempre serán menores.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Jul 2018)

¿Qué medidas de seguridad se pueden poner en una casa?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Jul 2018)

He vivido en los dos tipos de vivienda (casa y piso), y prefiero mil veces la casa, con su garaje propio, su parcela, su jardin, todo el espacio y sus habitaciones... incluso si es en peor zona.

Pero oye... para gustos...


----------



## Venator (5 Jul 2018)

Estaba buscando, para ponerlo en el otro hilo, un reportaje que vi en tv sobre un pueblo en el que las casas de los vecinos eran asaltadas una y otra vez con total impunidad. 

El problema es que encontrarlo poniendo en google "oleada robos pueblo" es como buscar una aguja en un pajar :ouch: Qué bien callan estas manadas de noticias las periolistas estrella. 

Al menos he encontrado una noticia del caso, recuerdo el testimonio de este hombre, convertido a la fuerza en experto madmaxista, al que habían robado varias veces y que había optado por poner *valla electrificada* y tener armas en casa sin licencia. Enseñaba toda la infraestructura de seguridad que había puesto en casa y era para flipar. 

Otros paisanos contaban cómo los quinquis vigilaban los caminos teléfono en mano con total descaro para avisar a los compinches cuando los vecinos salían de casa. 

Al final entrevistaban a los presuntos hijosdelagranputaautoresdelosasaltos, un clan peculiar con acento de europa del este.

No encuentro el vídeo, era muy instructivo. Comentarios bloqueados, por supuesto.

Diego, víctima de un robo en su casa: "He gastado 30.000 euros en seguridad y tengo dos armas"


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (5 Jul 2018)

El problema es ir cada uno por su cuenta. 

Si en un lugar donde roban habitualmente preparasen una casa trampeada para pillar a unos cuantos y que los dejase tullidos se lo pensarían mejor antes de entrar en otras. 

"Hay, pobrecicos, que entraron en una casa que "estaba en obras" y se le cayó el techo encima, se rompieron los tubos con aguas fecales llenas de enfermedades, se lastimaron contra tablas con clavos oxidados e infectados y se abrieron las botellas con gases tóxicos, sin hablar de la fibra de vidrio que se expandió por el ambiente pegandose a la piel y entrándoles por los pulmones"
Y que no falte los videos de la hazaña para que lo vean por Europa del Este.

Si lo pensamos bien, encontramos más soluciones para exterminar esas ratas protegiéndose legalmente.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (5 Jul 2018)

Refugiado dijo:


> Si en un lugar donde roban habitualmente preparasen una casa trampeada para pillar a unos cuantos y que los dejase tullidos se lo pensarían mejor antes de entrar en otras.



Como decía Jeff Cooper: "Si el delincuente no tiene miedo a la policía, la única solución es que te tenga miedo a tí".


----------



## SPQR (5 Jul 2018)

Los que habláis a favor de la casa/chalet/adobado en terminos de seguridad, no habéis tenido el placer de "disfrutar" de las bandas que roban casas con los inquilinos dentro, me parece.

En todo el Levante los conocemos bien, y creedme, tener que atrincherarse en casa por la noche y estar intranquilo cuando te vas unos dias fuera no mola en absoluto.

Desde que cambié a piso en edificio con pocos vecinos, siendo la mitad viejas del visillo, estoy mucho mas tranquilo.


----------



## PalPueblo (5 Jul 2018)

Respeto a este tema, cuales serían los lugares seguros para escoger una vivienda, una vez tuve un conocido que se alegraba de que su vivienda estuviera mal conectada y situada entre dos autopistas, que aunque tardaba quince minutos hasta la salida esto le había evitado robos a la zona.

No sé, me imagino que no puede ser una casa muy solitaria, en algunos lugares de España es difícil encontrar casas con finca cercanas a otras. En zonas donde se compran tierras por acres es difícil encontrar esto.

Se os ocurre alguna más?


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (6 Jul 2018)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Como decía Jeff Cooper: "Si el delincuente no tiene miedo a la policía, la única solución es que te tenga miedo a tí".



Buenisima!!!!!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Jul 2018)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Respeto a este tema, cuales serían los lugares seguros para escoger una vivienda, una vez tuve un conocido que se alegraba de que su vivienda estuviera mal conectada y situada entre dos autopistas, que aunque tardaba quince minutos hasta la salida esto le había evitado robos a la zona.
> 
> No sé, me imagino que no puede ser una casa muy solitaria, en algunos lugares de España es difícil encontrar casas con finca cercanas a otras. En zonas donde se compran tierras por acres es difícil encontrar esto.
> 
> Se os ocurre alguna más?



Lo ideal es estar cerca de Comisaría/Casa Cuartel.

Yo tengo una Casa Cuartel a 500m y una Comisaría a 1000.

Si les llamo, tengo CFSE en mi casa en 5 minutos.

Todas mis medidas son sólo para ganar tiempo...


----------



## stockman (21 Jul 2018)

Opiniones acerca de las alarmas tipo prosegur o securitas?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Jul 2018)

Por eso la mejor defensa es REFORZAR la casa, no liarse creyendo que las armas bastan:

Un policía se enfrenta a 20 años de cárcel por defender a su familia de un asalto a su vivienda en Sevilla


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Ago 2018)

Otro hilo sobre alarmas:

Mad Max: Interesante Blog sobre Seguridad. Critica "sincablismo" PROSEGUR/SECURITAS. Aconseja ALARMAS CABLEADAS+SEGURIDAD FÍSICA


----------



## Tigershark (7 Ago 2018)

Un foso con un chisme como este y ni el Tato entra .


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (7 Ago 2018)

"casa trampeada con dardos envenenados, avisados estais"


----------



## J-Z (7 Ago 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo ideal es estar cerca de Comisaría/Casa Cuartel.
> 
> Yo tengo una Casa Cuartel a 500m y una Comisaría a 1000.
> 
> ...



Vaya mierda de plan colega, las CFSE están al servicio de los progres que dominan hezpein desde el 78, cuando invadan tu casa los moronegros a tu llamada irán los CFSE a darles mantas y comida para que su alojamiento OKUPA en tu puta casa sea más cómodo y velarán porque tu colabores en ello so pena de CARCEL.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Oct 2018)

Por qué fiarse de que uno "tiene armas" es un disparate:

El drama del policía Casimiro: disparó con su arma a los ladrones de su casa y le piden 20 años


----------



## Venganza_reloaded (18 Oct 2018)

en mi barrio vive un zumbao que se le olvidan las llaves cada 2x3 y entra a su casa por la ventana. para eso se salta a nuestro patio de ahi la patio del vecino y de ahi a la suya.

nunca lo hemos visto ni oido pero sabemos q lo ha hecho. es cuestion de tiempo q un dia lo pillemos infraganti ese dia no se q va a pasar pero se va liar parda. la otra opcion es q se desnuque el solo con un poco de suerte.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 Nov 2018)

El Escorial, banda armada extranjera asalta a una familia en su chalé y secuestra al padre


----------



## Tons of Latunes (2 Nov 2018)

AYN intento escribirte por MP pero lo tienes petao ::
Te lo escribo aqui...
...llevo un tiempo pensando en un sistema cutre pero que podria servir en un extremo de necesidad. Se podria de alguna forma aprovechar los conductos del A/A para, en caso de okupacion o que te entren, poder expulsar algun gas que dejara KO? Siempre será mejor que te condenen por drogar que por disparar ::


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Nov 2018)

Lo he pensado.

El aerosol se perdería (creo) por un tubo. Se "condensaría.

Una solución sería de alguna manera (¿con cable de freno de bici?) disparar a distancia el aerosol de OC sobre la zona invadida, con algún soporte adhoc donde el aerosol este alto.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (3 Nov 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo he pensado.
> 
> El aerosol se perdería (creo) por un tubo. Se "condensaría.
> 
> Una solución sería de alguna manera (¿con cable de freno de bici?) disparar a distancia el aerosol de OC sobre la zona invadida, con algún soporte adhoc donde el aerosol este alto.



Y a una desesperada, conectas el tubo de escape y atpc :: , imaginate, aprovechas los conductos del A/A, pero haces algun agujero para meter un tubo que de al exterior, camuflado. Un dia vuelves a casa de vacaciones y hay etnianos que dicen que ya no es tu casa, pillas ese tubo que solo tu sabes donde tiene el extremo y lo conectas al tubo de escape :: , estas fuera de la casa asi que :fiufiu: 

Yo llegue a pensar en algun chisme como los ambientadores esos electricos, tunearlos con algun gas o dronja ::
A mi me esta dando mucho asco la situacion de vulnerabilidad en la que nos estan dejando. Ando maquinando de todo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Nov 2018)

j-z dijo:


> Vaya mierda de plan colega, las CFSE están al servicio de los progres que dominan hezpein desde el 78, cuando invadan tu casa los moronegros a tu llamada irán los CFSE a darles mantas y comida para que su alojamiento OKUPA en tu puta casa sea más cómodo y velarán porque tu colabores en ello so pena de CARCEL.



Les he llamado 3 veces desde mi casa por líos callejeros ajenos.

Estan con los girofaros a toda uva y en plan Hombres de Harrelson en <5 minutos. Donde vivo son muy diligentes.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (3 Nov 2018)

Hoy estaba acordandome de las ventosas esas que hacen vacio y se usan para levantar baldosas de marmol, granito...y pense en una solucion lonchafinista para atrancar la puerta desde dentro por la noche si vives de alquiler y no puedes hacer obra ::





No se tarda nada en pegarla al suelo :Baile: por el dia la quitas

Si tienes la puerta frente a una pared es mejor la barra extensible esa que puso AYN, pero si no te pilla pared igual esto puede valer


----------



## Iamtheblackwizards (3 Nov 2018)

Finnhamn dijo:


> Hoy estaba acordandome de las ventosas esas que hacen vacio y se usan para levantar baldosas de marmol, granito...y pense en una solucion lonchafinista para atrancar la puerta desde dentro por la noche si vives de alquiler y no puedes hacer obra ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gran idea oiga.

Lo primero que hice al mudarme fue cambiar la puerta por una "blindada de 3 puntos con cerradura antibumper" (meh... pero es una mejora respecto a la anterior y barata 700€). Con esto detrás no la abren fácilmente, el suelo es mármol y un chupón bueno aguanta cientos de kilos.

Aprovecho para comentar que las cámaras baratunas dlink wifi (dcs-xxx de 30-60€) tienen 24h de grabación gratis en la nube de ellos. En su web tienen las condiciones, puedes asociar hasta 3 gratis por ip. Y por 2€ al mes tienes una semana de grabación. Ideal para mantener el chabolo vigilado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Nov 2018)

Este Okupa ha seguido mi principio de defensa en profundidad:

UK Squatter Tazed for not leaving someone elses home! - YouTube

Para llegar a él hay que romper varias puertas.

Defensa pasiva pero que da tiempo al defensor.

Reino Unido. La policía revienta las puertas de la casa donde vive un okupa y le mete taser.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (3 Nov 2018)

Iamtheblackwizards dijo:


> Gran idea oiga.
> 
> Lo primero que hice al mudarme fue cambiar la puerta por una "blindada de 3 puntos con cerradura antibumper" (meh... pero es una mejora respecto a la anterior y barata 700€). Con esto detrás no la abren fácilmente, el suelo es mármol y un chupón bueno aguanta cientos de kilos.
> 
> Aprovecho para comentar que las cámaras baratunas dlink wifi (dcs-xxx de 30-60€) tienen 24h de grabación gratis en la nube de ellos. En su web tienen las condiciones, puedes asociar hasta 3 gratis por ip. Y por 2€ al mes tienes una semana de grabación. Ideal para mantener el chabolo vigilado.



Me he mudado y andaba buscando una, estaba por poner una Xiaomi pero he leido criticas de que no graba en el momento que detecta movimiento y que a veces tarda en detectarlo. 
Yo hasta para el coche estoy pillando ya camaras. No es porque me lo roben porque es una carraca, es para grabar mientras conduzco, ruski style :: al igual que un llavero camara, no cuesta nada ir grabando todo el dia y borrar por la noche. Una grabacion pero de audio a mi me sirvio en un juicio, siendo freelance me han hecho ya muchos simpas y putadas. A partir de aquel dia lleva rondandome la cabeza el ir grabando todo el dia, con tal de cobrar indemnizacion la gente es capaz de todo

---------- Post added 03-nov-2018 at 21:16 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Este Okupa ha seguido mi principio de defensa en profundidad:
> 
> UK Squatter Tazed for not leaving someone elses home! - YouTube
> 
> ...



Hay que joderse el destrozo que te hacen cuando uno de estos mierdas se apropia de tu casa, tanto ellos como la poli para sacarlos.


----------



## Iamtheblackwizards (3 Nov 2018)

Finnhamn dijo:


> Me he mudado y andaba buscando una, estaba por poner una Xiaomi pero he leido criticas de que no graba en el momento que detecta movimiento y que a veces tarda en detectarlo.
> 
> Yo hasta para el coche estoy pillando ya camaras. No es porque me lo roben porque es una carraca, es para grabar mientras conduzco, ruski style :: al igual que un llavero camara, no cuesta nada ir grabando todo el dia y borrar por la noche. Una grabacion pero de audio a mi me sirvio en un juicio, siendo freelance me han hecho ya muchos simpas y putadas. A partir de aquel dia lleva rondandome la cabeza el ir grabando todo el dia, con tal de cobrar indemnizacion la gente es capaz de todo
> 
> ...





Esas 24 horas de grabación que digo son cíclicas, no hace falta estar pendiente de borrar. La que yo me compré tiene visión nocturna, la compré para vigilar la cuna cuando la bestia dormía. La ves en remoto directamente por lan o por internet si la tienes sincronizada en su nube.

Luego la he usado en vacaciones, con el detector de movimiento y alertas por correo y, la verdad, muy contento. En una ocasión me empezó a mandar fotos a las 8 de la mañana y era porque el sol salía y se metía entre las cortinas. Estuve mirando las xiaomi por aquello de integrarlas con un sistema de control, pero la dlink me daba de sobra. Simplemente funciona.

Otro elemento en el que merece la pena gastarse 50€. Un sai pequeño, para el router y la cámara. Si puede ser con alertas, mejor. Ya sé que es muy peliculero pensar que te van a cortar la corriente antes de robar, pero es otro añadido más que suma.

---------- Post added 03-nov-2018 at 21:57 ----------

Edito: la cámara en cuestión es esta, también tiene micrófono
D-Link DCS-932L Cámara de seguridad WiFi N Visión Nocturna


----------



## F.Alonso21 (4 Nov 2018)

Buen hilo para cuando el autentico Mad Max venga, no por crisis economica sino por el tipo de gente que estan metiendo en España...

En Madrid la estafa de las comunidades con sus administradores de fincas y mafias de personas que vienen a prestar "servicios" ya para mi suponen bastante robo para que en el futuro odie el piso y mas con las renovables de la mano y el coche electrico o tener varios viejos bajo el mismo techo.
Pero si se esta en ciertas zonas conviene urbanizaciones de 1 sola entrada controlada con lectura de matriculas y fuerte seguridad de control eso evita ya robos (eso si se quiere vivir en casa cara y zona pija, mejor que un piso de zona pija).
Ademas se puede añadir huerta para independizarnos de ciertos alimentos.
En los pueblos casa de pueblo en un pueblo sin etnia o extranjeros chungos y de gente con escopetas y perros (mejor si no es de las afueras).
En la costa sin embargo aconsejo apartamento tipo piso, con buena urba vigilada, ya que roban que da gusto las unifamiliares.

Como ya hay muchisimo puesto añadir ya una fase mas xD(repito esto si solo en 10-20 años se confirman mis mas oscuras predicciones o si os vienen a liquidar o similar).

Yo añado que seria bueno ser conocedor de fabricar armas caseras, ciertos tubos que se les aplique un gas tal, e incluso una patata valen de bazoka, el airsoft se puede añadir que desde una posicion elevada se puede joder mucho el avance, siguen sin ser armas mortales, incluso las de balines para herir.

Si uno ve pelis de zombies o madmaxistas al perimetro se le pueden añadir cargas explosivas (de forma casera no se como, pero algo habra y sino petardos gordos con alguna sustancia quimica cercana o gasolina).
De manera mas simple se pueden hacer trampillas que desbloqueen ese falso techo soporte y caigan a un foso con (en el fondo se puede poner lo que cada uno prefiera).

Alguna zona intermedia donde se pueda meterles un gas a los atacantes de algun modo e incluso saltar una chispa para que se autoincineren.

El resumen de esto seria añadir a la fase fortificacion y muro inicial traspasado una fase que mencionasteis donde el asaltante es debil y ya esta en la propiedad. Por debajo de el, a su paso y por encima (ataque con cosas arrojadizas que no sean armas sino cosas).

Lo mas sencillo seria recordar ciertas pelis, incluida la de Solo en Casa por eso de tener ideas sencillas porculeras y baratas.

Respecto al gas de pimienta para defenderse ya en ultima instancia y estando cerca es buena opcion, pero para bandas chungas que pegan palizas, violan o matan irse a lo mas extremo aunque haya que montar la IIGMundial en el patio de tu casa y salgas en los telediarios de toda España.
Siempre pienso que si hay bastante terreno unas cuantas bombonas de butano que se pudiesen activar a distancia para que volasen por los aires ya les dejarian casi KO.

Pero claro en muchas casas españolas al ser pisos, chalets adosados o colindantes con otros muchas de estas cosas son inviables, apenas hay patio delantero donde preparar la jugada, y todo eso se notaria mucho asi que reduciriamos mucho las posiblidades mencionadas.
Que quedarian en airsoft-pistola fogueo o balines, gas pimienta, petardos gordos(camuflados en paragueros falsos y rodeados de clavos en la entrada de la casa) y no mucho mas, tal vez un Megafono (un extintor puede ser un elemento disuasorio). Neutralizar si estuviese a tiro el coche de la huida seria otro puntazo.

Una ruta de huida al coche y que sea rapida tampoco es mala opcion.

En caso de no estar pues creo que hay mucho puesto, pero importante es el aspecto de la casa que no parezca pija sino tirando a cutre y vieja y no tener cosas de valor o nuevas. 
Tener mierda tablets fake que ni funcionen en la entrada para que se crean que es el botin o incluso billetes falsos.

Importante pienso que es evitar el cuerpo a cuerpo o uso de armas reales, si no tenemos experiencia saldremos perdiendo, siempre todo a distancia o paredes o obstaculos de por medio.

Supongo que algunos de esos principios de defensa son dificiles de instalar pero siempre hay alguno válido y sencillo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Ene 2019)

> Los ladrones escalaron hasta el primer primer piso de la vivienda y entraron a la fuerza en el inmueble



Ya avisé de que las ventanas deben estar cerradas Y BLOQUEADAS:

(MARROQUÍES), secuestro exprés de dos niños a punta de navaja en Galapagar para obligar a su madre a sacar dinero


----------



## ekamali (14 Ene 2019)

Aynrandiano, creo que se te preguntó ya: ¿y si hubiera un alza en los combustibles o una limitación legislativa respecto al uso de coches, qué, dónde queda tu casa?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Mar 2019)

También puede usted poner un cartel como este de adorno en la antecámara entre las 2 puertas:



















https://www.google.com/search?q=do+not+call+911+call+357&client=firefox-b-d&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjjy8byqP_gAhUJ3RoKHXSlDLgQ_AUIDigB&biw=1600&bih=764#imgdii=2f5GuZyl2CHawM:&


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 May 2019)

ekamali dijo:


> Aynrandiano, creo que se te preguntó ya: ¿y si hubiera un alza en los combustibles o una limitación legislativa respecto al uso de coches, qué, dónde queda tu casa?



En un país racional.

Si España se vuelve completamente loca lo lógico es emigrar.


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 May 2019)

Muy buen hilo Ayn como de costumbre. Pero veo que está más enfocado al chalet o casa aislada.

Para el piso, cambié la cerradura de obra por una Antidumping y también puse un cerrojo antidumping.

¿Además de eso que otras cosas se te ocurren para un piso?

Lo de "acerrojar una habitación" como Torre de Homenaje me parece bastante buena idea. Lo normal sería acerrojar el dormitorio principal, pero la habitación de los niños está en la otra punta del pasillo (y en principio no quiero ponerles cerrojo a su habitación).... Otra solución intermedia es usar los baños que ya llevan un pestillo en la propia puerta, aunque supongo que no aguantarían demasiados embates. Las puertas eso sí son de buena calidad y aguantarían lo suyo.

Por otra parte estoy casi decidido a comprar unos botes de defensa personal. Creo que es lo mejor llegado el caso hay que tener en cuenta que si hieres de gravedad o matas al agresor te metes en un lio judicial enorme, (además de posibles impliacaicones morales) y puedes acabar en al ruina. Es duro, pero es así. El bote de autodefensa parece la mejor opción llegado el caso.

En cuanto a alarmas y demás, dudo bastante de su efectividad, pero me gustaría saber tu opinión.


----------



## no me creo nada (24 May 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ya avisé de que las ventanas deben estar cerradas Y BLOQUEADAS:
> 
> (MARROQUÍES), secuestro exprés de dos niños a punta de navaja en Galapagar para obligar a su madre a sacar dinero



Joder. Pero eso en un chalet, en un piso no, ¿no?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 May 2019)

no me creo nada dijo:


> Joder. Pero eso en un chalet, en un piso no, ¿no?



robo con escalo - Buscar con Google


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Sep 2019)

Del hilo:

Inmobiliaria: - Efectos inmobiliarios "Cruzada" contra Automóvil: Hundirán precio Inmuebles fuera de las ciudades y encarecerán pisos urbanos



F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Precisamente los diesel de hace 10-20 años no estan demasiado caros de segunda para zonas de pueblos y tal les viene como un guante, aparte hay gente que hace biodiesel o metera hasta aceite de colza (pero necesitas precalentar el aceite).
> Los gasolina la putada que los de los 90s estan prohibidos cambiarlos a GLP, a partir de la Euro3 ya se puede.
> 
> Los eléctricos, pues con la vivienda al precio que está en Madrid te vas a x kms y un TESLA Model S de segundas hasta un excompi de mi anterior curro que le ha valido la casa rural con parcela incluida con huerto, arboles, viñedo y posibilidad de tener gallinas 120k a base de buscar y buscar a unos 50 mks de Madrid. Digamos que a base de hipotecarse podria con su novia (de momento con coches mad max de segundas, como yo, el ultimo familiar y grande le salio por 800 euros a un conocido).
> ...



Dediqué hilo al tema:

Mad-Maxismo Inmobiliario. Más argumentos a favor de CASA frente a PISO. Como HACER SEGURA una casa p

Paradójicamente ELIMINAR EL COCHE IMPOSIBILITA A LA GENTE EL ACCESO A LAS RENOVABLES PROPIAS, porque sin coche estas condenado a vivir en un piso sin posibilidad de poner tu paneles Fotovoltáicos o tu microturbina eólica en el jardín, que sólo puedes poner si vives en casa individual, a la cual tendrás que acceder...en coche.

El coche es el mayor aliado a de la AUTONOMÍA ENERGÉTICA CON RENOVABLES, y los ANTI COCHE SON ANTIRENOVABLES, ya que condenan a los proles vivir en pisos y no pdoer tener autonomía energética con renovables.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (3 Sep 2019)

@calopez, y el subforo madmaxista pa cuando???


----------



## Tumama (4 Sep 2019)

Mistermaguf dijo:


> Tu concepto de seguridad pasiva puede ser efectiva para evitar o contener pequeños incidentes de hurtos no profesionales o incidencias menores; y es por eso que en las barriadas pobres hay una profusión de rejas y cosas por el estilo, porque están destinadas a protegerse de esos incidentes menores, que son propios de esa delincuencia furtiva de clase baja.
> 
> Por el contrario, un chalet en una urbanización no es target de carteristas o ladronzuelos, y tus medidas de protección física no sólo son inservibles, sino que se convierten en un riesgo añadido en caso de asalto. Quienes asaltan un chalet de clase media alta para arriba, son profesionales que se han ocupado de hacer un perfil de sus ocupantes, saben lo que debería haber de valor en la vivienda, donde están presumiblemente, y una enorme cantidad de cosas más que pueden recopilarse electrónicamente de mil formas. Con el agregado de que hay mucha gente inconsciente que cuelga información sensible gratuitamente en la red, y que es una mina al alcance del más zoquete.
> 
> ...



Tiene bastante razón en esto. Cualquier medida de seguridad de este tipo que tomemos (rejas, cerraduras, alarmas,...) sólo nos protegen de los ladrones menores. Los de oportunidad.

Si uno es un objetivo importante, de la técnica de la “entradera” no te salva nada de eso. Es una forma común de robo en el conurbano bonaerense: te estudian los movimientos y un día te ponen un arma en la cabeza cuando estás *entrando* a tu casa (o saliendo). Normalmente al bajar o subir del coche. O cuando sale o entra uno de tus hijos o alguien.

Más importante que cerraduras y rejas por todos lados es:
- ser menos apetecible que el de al lado (menos ostentoso el nivel de vida, o mayor defensa para el mismo nivel de ostentación)
- que sea difícil predecir nuestros movimientos: salir en diferentes horarios, a veces no salir y trabajar desde casa si se puede, ir por diferentes caminos, a veces dejar la luz encendida, a veces no. A veces dejar el coche a unas cuadras, que parezca que no hay nadie. A veces dejarlo obviamente en la vereda,...

A mi, por ejemplo, lo que me pudre más del lugar donde vivo es que tengo un buen nivel de vida pero no podría hacer todo lo que quiero con mi dinero. Porque si fuera así, enseguida llamaría la atención, que es lo peor que puede pasar. No puedo mejorar el coche. No puedo tener una linda moto, no puedo vestirme como me gustaría, ni pintar bien la casa, ni tener unas herramientas decentes para mis aficiones (eso también porque sería más doloroso en caso de robo, que ya he sufrido). Entonces, para darle un sentido a mis ingresos, terminé volcándome a viajar de vez en cuando. Eso no me lo pueden robar y tampoco llama tanto la atención. No es algo que “se vea”. Siempre que se busque una justificación decente a las ausencias: “me fui por trabajo unos meses” cuando el verdulero pregunta, y no más detalles.

Esto es así en un país como Argentina. Ciudad mediana donde lamentablemente cualquiera puede saber quien sos y donde vivís, para luego vigilarte.

Así que no quiero imaginar cómo sería en caso de MadMax...

Y ni que decir de vender monedas de plata y oro que se guardan para madmaxes... eso debería hacerlo en alguna otra ciudad. Viajar para eso y volver con el dinero.

O vender la MacBook o iPhone. Prefiero regalarlos a alguien de mi flia cuando los tengo que cambiar. Porque publicarlos en facebook (aquí se usa para vender también) o en mercado libre y que al entregar el producto o quedar para probarlo te vea la cara el tipo equivocado, eso va contra mi estrategia.

Lindo modo de vida ¿no?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Oct 2019)

CON PERSIANAS BLOQUEDAS con pestillos de 5 € Y CUARTO SEGURO fabricado con 100€ de materiales de lEROY mERLIN ESTARÍA VIVA:

Noticia: - El detenido de Denia compró ayer un cuchillo para degollar a su ex también adquirió la escalera para trepar hasta la galería de la casa


----------



## kapi59ttp (2 Dic 2019)

@AYN RANDiano2 que te parecen en concreto esta marca de cerraduras? alguna otra recomendación al respecto? precio orientativo? Gracias!

Cerradura eléctrica REMOCK LOCKEY dorado con mando a distancia · LEROY MERLIN


----------



## Cali (2 Dic 2019)

kapi59ttp dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2 que te parecen en concreto esta marca de cerraduras? alguna otra recomendación al respecto? precio orientativo? Gracias!
> 
> Cerradura eléctrica REMOCK LOCKEY dorado con mando a distancia · LEROY MERLIN



Eso es una mierda solo tienes que ver la mierda de 3 tornillos a los que se engancha ala pared


----------



## kapi59ttp (2 Dic 2019)

Cali dijo:


> Eso es una mierda solo tienes que ver la mierda de 3 tornillos a los que se engancha ala pared



y que recomiendas?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Dic 2019)

Hay una nueva cerradura electrónica en Leroy Merlin con un cerrojo que se sujeta por 4 tira fondos realmente gordos, resistentes.

Además se puede abrir mediante App en el móvil.

Más de 200 euros. No recuerdo la marca.

Arregui también hace una electrónica. Ya me voy a fijar en los tira fondos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Dic 2019)

Hallan a un matrimonio muerto a puñaladas en su casa en Madrid


----------



## parapedoelmio (16 Dic 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Estudio de un caso de FRACASO de seguridad: El asesinato de los Marqueses de Urquijo.*
> 
> Aconsejo que lean detenidamente sobre asaltos a viviendas, en especial en su zona, para saber cuáles son los Modus Operandi de los allanadores de su zona y cuésles son los puntos débiles de las viviendas que aprovecha.
> 
> ...



l caso de lso mraqueses durquijo no es balido; hai ubo n nfiltrado en la casa


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2019)

Jajajajajaja...la "man Cave" de los USA


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ene 2020)

Tema para AYNRANDIANO: ¿Como equilibrar seguridad doméstica y posibilidad de rescate? (tema cerrojos y puertas)


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Feb 2020)

¿Qué rejas añadirías tú a una puerta de esas de terraza de aluminio y cristal? Da a un patio al que podrían entrar por el tejado.
Mis padres tienen una de cristal que les dijeron que es de "seguridad" pero es solo una lámina que impide que salten trozos. 
Mi idea sería añadir a la puerta alguna reja (se puede hacer anclado a la puerta pasando sujeciones hacia la otra parte.
¿Qué DISEÑO de reja pondrías tú? ¿valdría cualquiera barata que impida que rompan tan fácilmente el cristal? Tiene cerradura de tres puntos ,supongo que optarían por romper el cristal si no hay reja.


----------



## Tumama (16 Feb 2020)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Qué rejas añadirías tú a una puerta de esas de terraza de aluminio y cristal? Da a un patio al que podrían entrar por el tejado.
> Mis padres tienen una de cristal que les dijeron que es de "seguridad" pero es solo una lámina que impide que salten trozos.
> Mi idea sería añadir a la puerta alguna reja (se puede hacer anclado a la puerta pasando sujeciones hacia la otra parte.
> ¿Qué DISEÑO de reja pondrías tú? ¿valdría cualquiera barata que impida que rompan tan fácilmente el cristal? Tiene cerradura de tres puntos ,supongo que optarían por romper el cristal si no hay reja.



Las rejas son horribles e incómodas si es una ventana que usas a menudo.

Preferible una alarma. Una barrera infrarroja delante de la ventana no requiere romper la pared y suena si alguien se para delante de ella. Con una misma barrera pueden cubrirse varias ventanas.

En mi ciudad he visto muchas casas donde aprovechan Ausencia de los dueños para entrar. Rompen las rejas con un gato hidráulico. Es muy fácil hacerlo.

Si esas casas hubieran tenido alarma, no habrían podido robarles.


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Feb 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Las rejas son horribles e incómodas si es una ventana que usas a menudo.
> 
> Preferible una alarma. Una barrera infrarroja delante de la ventana no requiere romper la pared y suena si alguien se para delante de ella. Con una misma barrera pueden cubrirse varias ventanas.
> 
> ...



Es una PUERTA y sería poner *rejas SUJETAS A LA HOJA DE LA PUERTA, en el marco, para proteger el cristal. Como las puertas de portal que venden con rejas. *

Una alarma no sirve para ellos. No la quieren. Se trata de que tengan que tardar en entrar algo más de lo que se tarda en romper un cristal, no impedir la entrada. Si no están y entran mala suerte ,temo más que entren estando alguien dentro.
La duda es QUÉ DISEÑO BARATO PEDIR QUE SEA ÚTIL.


----------



## Tumama (16 Feb 2020)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Es una PUERTA y sería poner *rejas SUJETAS A LA HOJA DE LA PUERTA, en el marco, para proteger el cristal. Como las puertas de portal que venden con rejas. *
> 
> Una alarma no sirve para ellos. No la quieren. Se trata de que tengan que tardar en entrar algo más de lo que se tarda en romper un cristal, no impedir la entrada. Si no están y entran mala suerte ,temo más que entren estando alguien dentro.
> La duda es QUÉ DISEÑO BARATO PEDIR QUE SEA ÚTIL.



Es cierto. Leí rápido y no se por qué pensé en ventanas.

Bueno, mi consejo queda para cuando preguntes por las ventanas


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Feb 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Es cierto. Leí rápido y no se por qué pensé en ventanas.
> 
> Bueno, mi consejo queda para cuando preguntes por las ventanas



Rejas en ventanas de la calle ya pusieron, cuando rumanos robaron en la casa de al lado.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Feb 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Las rejas son horribles e incómodas si es una ventana que usas a menudo.
> 
> Preferible una alarma. Una barrera infrarroja delante de la ventana no requiere romper la pared y suena si alguien se para delante de ella. Con una misma barrera pueden cubrirse varias ventanas.
> 
> ...



Preferible es AMBAS COSAS, rejas + alarma.

Es lo que tengo en mi casa.


----------



## Tumama (18 Feb 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Preferible es AMBAS COSAS, rejas + alarma.
> 
> Es lo que tengo en mi casa.



Las rejas hacen de tu casa tu propia trampa: si logran entrar, no tendrás por donde salir.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Feb 2020)

Si logran entrar ya tienes el problema.
Se trata de evitar que entren.
Mientras más difícil mejor.

¿O sería mejor dejar 4 puertas abiertas para salir por una cuando entran por otra? 

¿Qué se pierde poniendo más seguridad?
Más fácil y probable perder si tienes menos medidas.


----------



## Tumama (18 Feb 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si logran entrar ya tienes el problema.
> Se trata de evitar que entren.
> Mientras más difícil mejor.
> 
> ...



Claro, ustedes opinan partiendo del supuesto de un bolsillo lleno y generoso.

Si tengo que elegir entre alarmas y rejas, ya sea por restricción presupuestaria o alguna otra, elijo alarma.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Feb 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Claro, ustedes opinan partiendo del supuesto de un bolsillo lleno y generoso.
> 
> Si tengo que elegir entre alarmas y rejas, ya sea por restricción presupuestaria o alguna otra, elijo alarma.



No es esa la cuestión.
La cuestión es qué es más seguro o preferible.
Luego está la pasta.

Si pudiéramos chasquear los dedos y tener un muy buen sistema montado, ese es del que estamos hablando, del mejor que otro.

Luego hay que implementarlo, coste, esfuerzo, etc. Ese es ya otro tema.

Aunque una alarma y unas rejas, en este caso, no creo que sean muy costosas.
Lo bueno que tienen algunas medidas es que se ponen una vez y luego la amortizas con el paso del tiempo.
Pero claro, el presupuesto de cada uno manda.
(aclaro que yo no tengo rejas, no vivo en casa. Simplemente opino que mientras más medidas mejor. Eso de que las rejas luego no te dejan salir si entran me llamó la atención. Ya que de lo que se trata es de proteger mejor.


----------



## stuka (2 Abr 2020)

Hilo interesante, desde luego. A todo el mundo le gustan estas cosas de la seguridad, precisamente porque nadie tiene ni puta idea (yo el primero).

Pero…se incide demasiado en super-puertas y cerraduras del Banco de España. Eso servirá para un zulo de finca, que prácticamente sólo pueden entrar por la dichosa puerta. Como han dicho, sólo se trata de que tu puerta sea un poco más difícil que las demás, no nos obsesionemos.


*¿Y en un chalet, qué? * Creo que lo de menos es la puerta de entrada.

-¿Vas a poner puertas-bunquer en todas las entradas del chalet? ¿Puerta principal, cocina, garaje, salón-comedor…?

-Ventanas enrejadas. Saltan con una mierda de palanca.

-¿Cuánto cuesta abrir un butrón en una pared de ladrillo o bloques?

-Ventanas del primer piso, fácilmente escalable. ¿Convertimos el chalet en Alcatraz con sus torres de vigilancia?

-¿Qué les cuesta a unos rumanos inyectar un gas por la chimenea o cualquier orificio practicado en un cristal? Tras un rato, pueden “trabajar” a conciencia sin demasiado ruido para penetrar en la vivienda. Hasta el gato estará dormido.

-¿De qué sirve entonces que el melindroso dios Ayn en su casona tenga a sus pitufos a 500 metros, si no va a poder avisar?

Ya, ya lo sé…la alarma. Pongamos que no es una de AliExpress, digamos que es un sistema profesional conectado a una Central Receptora de Alarmas (CRA). El protocolo de actuación consiste en llamar primero al interesado, después a otro teléfono de un familiar…No hay respuesta concisa, tú no respondes y tu madre no sabe nada. Entonces llaman a la poli…¿15 minutos? Aviso a la poli de la CRA, los polis reciben el aviso y se dirigen. ¿Media hora? No estamos hablando de vivir en Arturo Soria, claro.

Digo media hora siendo generosos. Igual los polis están atendiendo otro servicio, están acabando de cenar –hartos de tanta falsa alarma- o bien les pilla a veinte kilómetros.


En media hora, un forense puede despiezar un cadáver.



Esta es la mejor solución complementaria por el momento:



Sólo hay que confiar en que los rumanos no duerman al cancerbero con el gas. Es decir, tiene que dormir contigo en tu habitación del pánico.

Anticipo las respuestas: “Es que vivir en chalet o casa es una inseguridad”

Respirar es una inseguridad (nunca mejor dicho hoy en día). La libertad y felicidad (relativa, no nos pasemos) tiene un precio. Conducir, relacionarse…vivir, conlleva unos riesgos y un precio.

Yo lo asumo.


----------



## Digamelon (2 Abr 2020)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> La seguridad de un sistema es tan fuerte como el eslabon mas debil de la cadena.
> 
> En el caso del OP el eslabon mas debil es la cerradura de las puertas.
> 
> ...



Esperas a que AYN RANDinao2 salga de casa y le ciegas con una linterna. BOOM.


----------



## Digamelon (2 Abr 2020)

Mistermaguf dijo:


> Vaya chorrada. En mi casa, la intimidad está por sobre todas las cosas, no es algo "a negociar".
> 
> Más allá de eso, tu concepto de "seguridad" es una falacia completa, aún cuando algunas de tus observaciones parezcan útiles.
> 
> ...



Le acabas de rebentar y vaciar el hilo a AYN


----------



## Guillotin (2 Abr 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Las dos barras (cilíndricas o rectangulares) que (una subiendo y la otra bajando) cierran la puerta con cierre de 3 puntos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha sido suficiente con poner un pasador algo más grueso que un clip de oficina. Ahora es imposible abrir a traves de la cerradura.
Tras añadir un pequeño puntal telescópico, la puerta principal esta asegurada.
Ahora, un par de pasadores en la puerta del dormitorio y una "mirilla" por la que arrojar el gas del spray.
Gracias Aynran.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (2 May 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La pistola de fogueo viene a costar unos 150€. Aparte de coleccionismo tiene poca utilidad fuera de esta función, excepto como familiarización inicial con quien quiera iniciarse en tiro deportivo de pistola (se cargan y tienen un funcionamiento superficial idéntico a las pistolas "de verdad").



Actualizo:

tener una detonadora se ha convertido en un lío terrible.


----------



## Angel Fire (2 May 2020)

Lo más inseguro de vivir en un edificio es que todo el mundo sabe tus movimientos, no puedes ni llevar a una chica sin que los vecinos se enteren y vayan corriendo a contar y exagerar lo que han visto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Jun 2020)

Guillotin dijo:


> Ahora, un par de pasadores en la puerta del dormitorio y una "mirilla" por la que arrojar el gas del spray.



Le sugiero ensaye si lo del aerosol (ojo, sólo aerosol) funciona o no por la mirilla.

Un día cuando no haya nadie.

Abra ventanas y no salga hasta que no se haya dispersado el aerosol.

Compruebe que la mirilla permite una nube correcta de aerosol en la habitación a negar a los intrusos.


----------



## kynes (12 Ago 2020)

Sobre el tema del vallado:

Veo @AYN RANDiano2 que recomiendas vallas Betafence a ser posible sin ocultación, algo así supongo.




Eso, o nada, en otros países es de lo más normal, pero en una urbanización en España no lo veo muy recomendable. El no tener vallado lo descartaría totalmente a no ser que quieras que asumas el riesgo de que te entren perros ajenos, y ganado que te lo destrocen todo (muchas urbanizaciones tienen paso de rebaños). 

Para mi lo ideal, sería una primera valla y tras este un seto a ser posible algo espinoso o un seto denso de 1,5 m de thujas o cipreses, suficiente para dar algo de intimidad, dificultar algo más el acceso, y permitir visibilidad desde dentro en zonas elevadas. La gama securifor presenta así su vallado de alta seguridad. 




Aunque este tipo de vallado es más "obstentoso", te destaca de las vallas "trepables" del entorno y te puede convertir en objetivo.

Con espacio suficiente lo haría al revés: primera barrera de Setos de cipreses o thujas de unos 2 metros de alto, pasillo de medio metro mínimo y tras esta una valla de seguridad. 

Pero todo esto al final sirve de poco porque el punto débil pueden ser las puerta de acceso para vehículos. Eso es otra inversión considerable y si la parcela es grande y has resuelto el "acceso frontal" siempre se podrían buscar entrada más fácil por parcelas colindantes. 

Al final todo esto parece que es una cuestión de presupuesto y de hasta dónde quieres llevar tu sensación de seguridad.


----------



## fosforito (12 Ago 2020)

kynes dijo:


> Sobre el tema del vallado:
> 
> Veo @AYN RANDiano2 que recomiendas vallas Betafence a ser posible sin ocultación, algo así supongo.
> 
> ...



En una urbanización con vecinos de bien no te meten el perro en parcela ajena.


----------



## kynes (12 Ago 2020)

fosforito dijo:


> En una urbanización con vecinos de bien no te meten el perro en parcela ajena.



Ya, pero no es sólo cuestión de la educación de los vecinos, los perros se escapan en busca de aventura.


----------



## Tumama (12 Ago 2020)

kynes dijo:


> Pero todo esto al final sirve de poco porque el punto débil pueden ser las puerta de acceso para vehículos. Eso es otra inversión considerable y si la parcela es grande y has resuelto el "acceso frontal" siempre se podrían buscar entrada más fácil por parcelas colindantes.



Hace un par de semanas, en una chacra cerca de mi ciudad, zona rural, asaltaron a una familia para robarle.

Les describo la situación para poner en contexto. En estas dos imágenes pueden ver la típica zona rural de la región pampeana en Argentina. Según lo que creen muchos en el hilo sería una especie de paraíso survivalista: clima templado, tierra fértil, agua ilimitada, con media hectárea o menos sobra para mantener una familia ya que crece casi cualquier hortaliza, cereal y se pueden tener animales sin depredadores naturales (excepto para las gallinas). En este entorno hay más o menos 1 casa cada kilómetro cuadrado, a veces mucho menos. Pueden verlo en la segunda foto:





Conduciendo unos 20-30' para llegar al pueblo más cercano siempre. La gente que vive en este tipo de lugares siempre tiene escopeta, armas, porque es común la caza. También tienen perros, cercos de todo tipo.

Pero nada es suficiente para frenar a un grupo de asaltantes. Nunca.

Quien haya tenido gatos mal educados sabe de lo que hablo: es casi imposible poner a salvo la comida de un gato mal educado. Siempre encontrará la forma de romper, trepar y acceder al lugar donde la escondamos. A menos que sea dentro del horno o alacena (aunque hay gatos que también abren alacenas). Quien haya tenido perros mal educados en un jardín, también sabe que es casi imposible mantener a salvo las plantas o la huerta. Hay que gastar mucho dinero en cercos que, además, vayan semienterrados para que el animal no pase por arriba ni por abajo.

Ahora imaginen el caso de tener personas mal educadas. No hay sistema de alarma ni de vigilancia que te salve si estás solo en medio del campo, como en las fotos de arriba.

¿Quieren saber cómo lograron los asaltantes robarle todo a una familia de campesinos que tenía armas en su casa para protegerse?

Fácil:

1- los asaltantes saben cuándo la gente sale y entra de la casa, porque hacen un estudio previo de los movimientos de la familia. Habrán deducido que, por ejemplo, los viernes se iban todos de paseo al pueblo y volvían a la noche.
2- los asaltantes esperan al viernes, cuando la casa queda vacía ingresan al terreno y se quedan esperando. No pueden entrar a la casa porque tiene todo tipo de rejas, perros, alarmas. Sólo se quedan esperando en la entrada.
3- la familia regresa en su pickup. Cuando llegan a la casa y bajan, los esperan 5 asaltantes armados. Los atan, los amordazan, los torturan para aflojarlos. Así se abren su acceso a casa.
4- antes de irse les roban todos los teléfonos celulares y les acuchillan las ruedas de la pickup para que no puedan ir a pedir ayuda.
5- asaltantes se van tranquilos a la ciudad


Con esto quiero decir que, en caso de madmax, el mundo rural es tan peligroso como la ciudad, sino más. Algo sobre lo que ya he insistido varias veces en este y otros hilos donde recomiendan casa o casa lejos. Lo digo a partir de mi experiencia personal y lo que ocurre en mi derroída Argentina natal.

Lo mejor es "grupos de casas". Aldeas. Al menos 3-4 familias agrupadas. Siempre hay alguien y casi ningún grupo de asaltantes pensará en enfrentarse a 4-5 hombres armados que se defiendan. Ya tendría que ser madmax total salvaje demencial para que algo así ocurra.


----------



## PalPueblo (3 Nov 2020)

Con esto del toque de queda. Qué creeis que alguien con casa sale ganando o perdiendo. Las noches serán más tranquilas. Cualquier coche o individuo que pase cerca alertará a los vecinos, perros, que no estarán acostumbrados a ellos. Eso sí, los pocos que se muevan son bien peligrosos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Nov 2020)

stuka dijo:


> Ya, ya lo sé…la alarma. Pongamos que no es una de AliExpress, digamos que es un sistema profesional conectado a una Central Receptora de Alarmas (CRA). El protocolo de actuación consiste en llamar primero al interesado, después a otro teléfono de un familiar…No hay respuesta concisa, tú no respondes y tu madre no sabe nada. Entonces llaman a la poli…¿15 minutos? Aviso a la poli de la CRA, los polis reciben el aviso y se dirigen. ¿Media hora? No estamos hablando de vivir en Arturo Soria, claro.



ha pasado que alguien ha entrado en mi jardín. Tengo sensores perimetrales con cámara.

En 10 minutos la policía estaba ya presente.

Conectada a CRA, y con confirmación por imágenes. Si no pueden hablar con nadie llaman a la policía.

Y tengo la suerte de vivir en un sitio con policía cercana (hay una Comisaría a 5 minutos) y -hasta ahora- rápida y eficaz. 2 veces les he llamado yo por líos que veía en el vecindario y en 5 minutos se presentan con 2 coches patrulla.


----------



## Fukuoka San (23 Nov 2020)

Buen hilo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Nov 2020)

kynes dijo:


> Sobre el tema del vallado:
> 
> Veo @AYN RANDiano2 que recomiendas vallas Betafence a ser posible sin ocultación, algo así supongo.
> 
> ...



Las securifor a mí se me pasan en ALTURA.

La altura la limita cada ayuntamiento.

Lo óptimo es DOBLE VALLA con seguridad electrónica cubriendo la "zona muerta" entre ambas vallas.

Uno puede poner una valla hasta de alambre fino en el perímetro externo y la valla "buena-buena" en el interno.


----------



## Pitu24 (27 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Actualizo:
> 
> tener una detonadora se ha convertido en un lío terrible.



Hay inventos caseros para todos los gustos:









Y el clasico de detergente y butano


----------



## ueee3 (27 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Actualizo:
> 
> tener una detonadora se ha convertido en un lío terrible.



¿Qué es eso?


----------



## PocoTú (27 Nov 2020)

La nueva normativa. Hay que registrarlas.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 Nov 2020)

no me he leído ni dos frases del post inicial pero he visto "alarma cableada" (o eso creo)...totalmente de acuerdo.
me leeré el hilo al completo pero ahora no estoy en condiciones de ello. Sólo decir que una alarma conectada a una cra que realmente responda, con volumetricos, todo ello cableado... es un seguro de tranquilidad en casa....

casi tanto como un buen cartel fuera de la casa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2021)

Noticia: - La Coruña; un ladrón mata a la dueña de la casa donde iba a robar


----------



## latostat (16 Ene 2021)

Pillo sitio para leer con calma.


----------



## D_M (16 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En USA (donde sí hay _*"Doctrina del Castillo"*_) dicen que si estas en tu dormitorio cuando hay una intrusión y gritas...



Robert Greene en su libro "50 leyes del poder" dice que precisamente, uno debe camuflarse entre la masa y no aislarse en un castillo porque así es como realmente llama uno la atención.

Esto ya no lo dice el, pero si alguien quiere entrar al castillo, lo hará, sólo tiene que amenazarte con matar a seres queridos tuyos de no dejarle entrar como hacen las mafias, asi que casi que interesan más quizás vivir en una mierda-piso de parla, vestir como un gitano etc, pero en tu piso, tener una reserva grande de comida y otros útiles que nadie sepa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2021)

D_M dijo:


> "50 leyes del poder" dice que precisamente, uno debe camuflarse entre la masa y no aislarse en un castillo porque así es como realmente llama uno la atención



¿Es tan amable de indicar a un solo poderoso que viva en un piso?

Que yo sepa todos viven en casoplones, mucho mejores que el mío.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (16 Ene 2021)

Señor AYND RANDIANO 2.

Yo tengo una sola alarma, se llama tigre y tiene 4 patas.

Está entrenado para no comer nada que no sea lo que su amo le da.

Tiene el tamaño de un mastín y la fuerza de un Lobo.

Le acompañan tigresa y leon.

Los 3 juntos dan su vida y saludan a quien entre. Suelo por ello dejar la puerta abierta, un día un repartidor despistado le dio por entrar sin llamar.

Los gritos y volver corriendo a su vehículo y cerrarse le salvaron ya que cometió la imprudencia de no respetar el cartel avisando de no entrar en propiedad privada sin autorización y de peligro perros sueltos. Tigre arrancó una manilla y destrozó un retrovisor (aparcó dentro de la propiedad al lado de la casa de Tigresa...), evidentemente eso disgustó mucho a Tigre y se enfadó.


Si la cosa se pone peor no descarto tener más.

Yo si fuera ladrón no me jugaría la vida tan a la ligera.

P.d: con los de casa son mansos como un gatito y dan hasta la patita.
Pero no les gustan las visitas.

Ellos no salen nunca fuera (cadenas se lo impiden y también educación)
Conocen los límites de la propiedad a la perfección. 
Decir que el repartidor no era Español y quizá por eso no se percató del cartel. Lo he puesto con señales desde entonces.

Un saludo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2021)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Yo tengo una sola alarma, se llama tigre



Yo también tengo una "Tigre":







carabina tigre - Buscar con Google

44.40. (44L pone en la acción) fabricada en los año 1920. Un placer usarla.

Los que además tiramos con CETME vivimos como un "descanso" alternar con un arma larga que tira un amable cartucho de pistola (para colmo del siglo XIX, antes de los "P+").


----------



## D_M (16 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Es tan amable de indicar a un solo poderoso que viva en un piso?
> 
> Que yo sepa todos viven en casoplones, mucho mejores que el mío.



He conocido gente que llevaba vida normal de barrio normal y en verdad tenía mucho dinero. Hay quien le gusta pasar desapercibido y no presumir de tener mucho dinero por lo malo que ello atrae.

Lo que puedo decirte, es que los albano-kosovares, siempre iban a robar a zonas de chalets de gente adinerada, no iban a zonas normales a buscar cosas que robar.


----------



## Maradono (17 Ene 2021)

En un piso tambien se pueden hacer 3 anillos de defensa: el primero la puerta del piso, ahi pones un jarrón de hojalata subido a un taburete de manera que si entra alguien de noche se caiga y haga mucho ruido.

El segundo una puerta con cerrojo en el pasillo que da acceso a las habitaciones, y repites el truco del jarrón de hojalata para que si no te has despertado con el primero te despiertes con el segundo.

El tercero la habitación de matrimonio también con cerrojo, y ya dentro la alarma a pilas (por si cortan la luz), la katana y un escudo para que si te intentan apuñalar puedas cubrirte, mientras atacas con la espada o katana.

Para meter a los niños en la habitacion de matrimonio tiene que ser que te des cuenta al caer el primer anillo, si ya han entrado en el segundo ya no tienes acceso a los niños, tienes que salir de la habitación de matrimonio a defenderlos.

También hay que poner cámaras de vigilacia por la casa que sean consultables desde la habitación de matrimonio, para confirmar si los jarrones de hojalata se han caido por un intruso, y ver cuantos son.

También se puede hacer un agujero específico en las puertas del anillo 2 y 3 para echar el spray defensivo con seguridad.


----------



## Fukuoka San (17 Ene 2021)

Maradono dijo:


> katana y un escudo



Una katana no se puede manejar con un escudo, pesa demasiado, está diseñada para dos manos. Tiene que ser una espada recta, corta (en interiores con una katana darías en techo, paredes y muebles) y más ligera. En mi opinión, un machete de cortar caña es ideal.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2021)

Es curioso como EL ARMA por antonomasia de hace siglos (la espada) hoy es de venta libre.

En otros tiempos la posesión de espadas estaba tan vigilada como hoy la de armas de guerra.

También es curioso lo relajado que es poder comprar armas de pólvora negra.



D_M dijo:


> He conocido gente que llevaba vida normal de barrio normal y en verdad tenía mucho dinero. Hay quien le gusta pasar desapercibido y no presumir de tener mucho dinero por lo malo que ello atrae.
> 
> Lo que puedo decirte, es que los albano-kosovares, siempre iban a robar a zonas de chalets de gente adinerada, no iban a zonas normales a buscar cosas que robar.



Por avatares de la vida yo he terminado en un chalet.

Chalet que nunca voy a vender.


----------



## PATITOXXL (17 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Una katanga no se puede manejar con un escudo, pesa demasiado, está diseñada para dos manos. Tiene que ser una espada recta, corta (en interiores con una katana darías en techo, paredes y muebles) y más ligera. En mi opinión, un machete de cortar caña es ideal.





Yo en un entorno cerrado y estrecho, como un pasillo o un dormitorio, casi prefiero una maza a una espada, algo así, pero con pinchos:

mesita bate/escudo


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay una nueva cerradura electrónica en Leroy Merlin con un cerrojo que se sujeta por 4 tira fondos realmente gordos, resistentes.
> 
> Además se puede abrir mediante App en el móvil.
> 
> ...


----------



## burbucoches (20 Ene 2021)

q opina de dormir con el chaleco antibalas puesto?


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Ene 2021)

burbucoches dijo:


> q opina de dormir con el chaleco antibalas puesto?



Aunque no me pregunte a mi respondo. Es incómodo, yo lo tengo al lado de la cama por si acaso.


----------



## burbucoches (20 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Aunque no me pregunte a mi respondo. Es incómodo, yo lo tengo al lado de la cama por si acaso.



la comodidac prima a la seguridac entonces


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Ene 2021)

burbucoches dijo:


> la comodidac prima a la seguridac entonces



Depende de las circunstancias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Aunque no me pregunte a mi respondo. Es incómodo, yo lo tengo al lado de la cama por si acaso.



Yo al lado de la cama tengo chaleco balístico y además casco balístico con pantalla balística.

Habitación cerrada con 3 anillos concéntricos alrededor y alarma conectada.

No quiero terminar como el Marqués de Urquijo: Asesinado mientras dormía en su cama en su casa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Ene 2021)

burbucoches dijo:


> q opina de dormir con el chaleco antibalas puesto?



La siesta la he dormido muchas veces con el chaleco balístico puesto.

20-30 minutos se duermen muy bien.


----------



## burbucoches (20 Ene 2021)

espero q seas un


AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo al lado de la cama tengo chaleco balístico y además casco balístico con pantalla balística.
> 
> Habitación cerrada con 3 anillos concéntricos alrededor y alarma conectada.
> 
> No quiero terminar como el Marqués de Urquijo: Asesinado mientras dormía en su cama en su casa.



yo si fuera marqués, señorito, boer o narco m lo pensaba pero en mi barrio con un pincho debajo de la cama sobra


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> casco balístico con pantalla balística



Cuál? Recomiende uno. EBay?


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Ene 2021)

Otro motivo para no vivir en un piso.
Explosión hoy en C/ Toledo 98 de Madrid. Medio edificio a la mierda.





La casa no debe ser un chalet de lujo por fuera, obviamente.


----------



## Domm (20 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay 2 tipos de seguridad doméstica.






Otro día les hago un cartelito coqueto con mi nick y la fecha


----------



## Domm (20 Ene 2021)

Pierda cuidado, mademoiselle. Los mangos de madera los fabriqué yo mismo con retazos de madera de pino radiata (pino californiano) y luego los barnicé utilizando aceite de motor. Ya sé que parece un procedimiento poco ortodoxo, pero puedo asegurar al foro que impermeabiliza perfectamente la madera y la hace resistente a todo tipo de bichos.

Soy consciente de que no se ven nada bonitas pero se trata de herramientas y no de adornos del Ikea. Yo las uso para partir madera, podar árboles y otras cosas de naturaleza masculina-tóxica


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Ene 2021)

Pésima opción.

Si tiene que abandonar su casa urgentemente o defenderse está usted en inferioridad de condiciones.

En casa calzado de calle...aunque sea un par que sólo se use en casa.


----------



## Fukuoka San (21 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pésima opción.
> 
> Si tiene que abandonar su casa urgentemente o defenderse está usted en inferioridad de condiciones.
> 
> En casa calzado de calle...aunque sea un par que sólo se use en casa.



Nunca entendí por qué los samurai llevaban este tipo de calzado en la vida diaria y tenían paredes de papel.


----------



## lowfour (22 Ene 2021)

Precisamente estoy viendo el documental sobre el asesino en serie Night Stalker que siguiendo sabiamente los consejos del OP entraba por las noches en casas bajas, mataba, violaba, desfiguraba, abducía niños y los violaba, con TOTAL impunidad, incluso varios en una noche.







Es una buena estrategia y otra de las paranoias de Ayn Randiano, que sinceramente está infinitamente más interesante cuando escribe sobre libros buenos, que lo hace y muy bien.


----------



## Fukuoka San (22 Ene 2021)

Con que se produzca un incendio sería suficiente, no hace falta apocalipsis zombi. Por supuesto, uno que no pueda controlar con el extintor que debe tener. También puede producirse en casa de su vecino, si es que vive en un piso...


----------



## Fukuoka San (22 Ene 2021)

De ahí lo copiaron las madres, está claro. Jajaja


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Ene 2021)

Es lo que hay:


----------



## danilovix (22 Ene 2021)

Tengo uno de estos escondido pero a mano (sin tener que abrir puertas ni desenfundar) en una posicion central de mi doritopiso, como ultimisimo recurso ante una brecha en la seguridad del hogar.
Más de 40 cms de hoja, es para abrir cómodamente los melones Sr. juez.


----------



## honk (26 Ene 2021)

(FOTO): El cartel en una finca privada que no gustará a los progres y a los amigos de los okupas


----------



## Fukuoka San (27 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Cuál? Recomiende uno. EBay?



@AYN RANDiano2 

DevTac Ronin - Bulletproof Tactical Helmet - Batman Factor


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ene 2021)

Tengo algo que hace la misma función, comprado en ebay por...¿150€?





ballistic helmet face shield - Buscar con Google

Ah, las lentes del Ronin NO son clase II


----------



## 365 (27 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pésima opción.
> 
> Si tiene que abandonar su casa urgentemente o defenderse está usted en inferioridad de condiciones.
> 
> En casa calzado de calle...aunque sea un par que sólo se use en casa.



Yo voy en chanclas por casa, pero siempre tengo un par de botas de agua a medio metro de mi. Se calzan deprisa aunque vayas descalzo y protegen bien.
Son un modelo corto de altura, que encima recorté aún más para poder calzarlas muy rapido. Me llegan 4 dedos por encima de los tobillos.

Aparte tambien tengo cerca mi falcata ibera hecha por mi y mi escudito de acero, sacado del arado de un motocultor antiguo.

La falcata me la copie de aqui, recortando una barra plana de acero con la radial.






Y el escudo o broquel me lo copie de aqui. le hice dos taladros al arado de disco y le puse un agarre curvado de tubo de acero.







Le arranco los dientes de un escudazo al primero que se atreva a entrar en mi casa y al compañero del invasor -porque esa gentuza siempre va en banda- le meto un falcatazo que le rompo el craneo.


----------



## Fukuoka San (27 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tengo algo que hace la misma función, comprado en ebay por...¿150€?
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 556205
> ...



Qué casco tiene?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ene 2021)

Global Armour PASGT IIIA con pantalla facial blindada.

Hace el cŕaneo y la cara inmunes a cartuchería de arma corta (bueno, inmunes no, el golpe te lo llevas)

Está "caducado" (fabricado 2010), pero pararía munición de pistola.

Comprado como militaria en eBay. ¿150€?


----------



## Fukuoka San (27 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Global Armour PASGT IIIA con pantalla facial blindada.
> 
> Hace el cŕaneo y la cara inmunes a cartuchería de arma corta (bueno, inmunes no, el golpe te lo llevas)
> 
> ...



¿Mejor Kevlar "caducado" o acero balístico, de los antiguos del ejército español?


----------



## honk (29 Ene 2021)

¿Cuántos pisos hacia abajo se pueden hacer en una parcela urbanizable de 2.000 metros? Si hago 10 plantas tendré 20 mil





Mini excavadora de cabina cerrada, 1000kg, 1ton, micro pelle bagger, excavadora en venta|Piezas de herramientas de construcción| - AliExpress
También quiero hacerme un lago artificial para usarlo de piscifactoría de black bass


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

honk dijo:


> ¿Cuántos pisos hacia abajo se pueden hacer en una parcela urbanizable de 2.000 metros? Si hago 10 plantas tendré 20 mil



Un bunker nunca viene mal, en Suiza son obligatorios por ley, a la hora de construir una casa.


----------



## Fukuoka San (29 Ene 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> ¿Mejor Kevlar "caducado" o acero balístico, de los antiguos del ejército español?



@AYN RANDiano2


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Ene 2021)

Para ponerse encima Kevlar.

El acero es pesadísimo.


----------



## zapp (29 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Es tan amable de indicar a un solo poderoso que viva en un piso?
> 
> Que yo sepa todos viven en casoplones, mucho mejores que el mío.



Pepi bono


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Ene 2021)

Otra ventaja de la casa es, la posibilidad de construirse un bunker bajo ella.


----------



## Fukuoka San (30 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Para ponerse encima Kevlar.
> 
> El acero es pesadísimo.



Gracias. He comprado un Mitch 2000 "caducado" por 112€.

Edito. Aún no está caducado es de 2013.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Ene 2021)

Un casco de acero no para ni un .38

Un Mitch si


----------



## honk (8 Feb 2021)

¿hay algún arquitecto en el hilo? quiero hacer una mina en mi parcela y al final hacer mi tumba para que la encuentren después


----------



## honk (8 Feb 2021)

Han mejorado el diseño: me la pillo estas navidades


----------



## honk (8 Feb 2021)

Os recomiendo este canal:



Spoiler



cultivan bacterias en sus estanques


----------



## honk (8 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Un bunker nunca viene mal, en Suiza son obligatorios por ley, a la hora de construir una casa.



No lo sabía pero lo tenía presente. Soy seguidor del hilo de fukushima. El mes pasado vi como unos chavales de youtube hacían uno con vigas de hormigón y bovedillas


----------



## Mario es conde (8 Feb 2021)

Un pavo se puso a cavar en su trastero comunitario hacia abajo y sacó 50 metros cuadrados


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Feb 2021)

honk dijo:


> El mes pasado vi como unos chavales de youtube hacían uno con vigas de hormigón y bovedillas



En que canal de YouTube.


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Feb 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 podría recomendar un filtro de agua portátil que haya usado y cumpla lo prometido? Un filtro de agua no para filtrar agua del grifo, si no agua de río contaminado expañol.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Feb 2021)

Katadyne.

Transforma agua de charca en agua pura.


----------



## Leunam (9 Feb 2021)

Por si a alguien le sirve de ayuda, (si la calidad del agua del grifo empieza a bajar y como la mayoría no tenemos pozo ni cauce limpio cercano), nosotros bebemos desde hace más de un año agua destilada, y conozco gente que lleva décadas haciéndolo, os paso un enlace donde hablan de ello y la opción económica para obtenerla en casa, una destiladora de 4 litros cuesta sobre 40-70€ y es agua perfectamente potable y limpia.

¿Es mejor beber agua destilada que agua mineral?​​


Spoiler



¿Y qué es el agua destilada? Pues aquélla que procede de la evaporación natural por elevación de la temperatura y una vez en la atmósfera
cae de nuevo a causa del frío en forma de lluvia, rocío o nieve. Es decir, agua pura que en los antiguos textos chinos se denominaba agua de
larga vida y se recogía en las cumbres de las regiones montañosas. Una práctica que desgraciadamente ya no puede seguirse porque hoy el
agua y la nieve que descargan las nubes está también contaminada. De ahí que lo más práctico sea instalar una destiladora pues a n de
cuentas lo que ésta hace es imitar el proceso de la naturaleza evaporando el agua mediante calor para luego condensarla con frío. En
aparatos de acero inoxidable libres de contaminantes.
¿Y realmente es potable el agua destilada?, se preguntarán muchos lectores. Y la respuesta es Sí. Porque quienes argumentan que para ser
apta para el consumo el agua debe tener una carga mínima de minerales parecen desconocer, como ya hemos dicho, que los minerales
inorgánicos del agua sólo le son útiles a los vegetales, no a los seres humanos ni a los animales. Por tanto, la armación de que beber agua
destilada puede llevar a desmineralizarnos es absurda y no se sostiene cientícamente. El otro “argumento” de quienes no recomiendan
consumirla es la diferencia de presión osmótica del agua destilada y el agua mineralizada. Y para apoyar su armación dicen que basta
introducir en una probeta con agua pura células animales para constatar que éstas se hinchan y explotan. Lo que se explica porque dos
soluciones con distinta concentración tienden a igualarse y al entrar cada vez más agua en la célula llega un momento en que la membrana no
soporta la creciente presión interior y explosiona. Por lo que coligen que lo mismo puede ocurrir en el cuerpo. Por supuesto, basta que usted
ingiera un vaso de agua destilada para dejar en evidencia a quienes usan ejemplos que no son comparables. Millones de personas beben en el
mundo agua destilada cada día y ninguno ha tenido un problema como ése. Porque, sencillamente, en cuanto el agua destilada entra en
contacto con el cuerpo cambia su concentración y presión.
​



Os pongo también fotos de la nuestra, con el residuo que queda tras un lote en el agua del grifo de un pueblo al sur de Madrid, junto con la cubeta limpia para comparar.

Al menos aquí el agua del grifo deja mucho que desear, por más que nos insistan en que es completamente potable. Esta solución es independiente del nivel de calidad del agua que llega por el grifo, siempre obtienes agua destilada (casi al 100%, que nada es perfecto).

De hecho, también evitaría esas contaminaciones más o menos intencionadas/conspiranóicas que siempre se dicen sobre el suministro de agua de las poblaciones, por lo que puede ser un método más a añadir para protegerse ante cualquier evento.

.


----------



## Merluzo (9 Feb 2021)

Hay un brit muy manitas llamado colin furze en youtube que se hizo un bunker bastante chulo en el jardín, con entrada de peli.


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Por si a alguien le sirve de ayuda, (si la calidad del agua del grifo empieza a bajar y como la mayoría no tenemos pozo ni cauce limpio cercano), nosotros bebemos desde hace más de un año agua destilada, y conozco gente que lleva décadas haciéndolo, os paso un enlace donde hablan de ello y la opción económica para obtenerla en casa, una destiladora de 4 litros cuesta sobre 40-70€ y es agua perfectamente potable y limpia.
> 
> ¿Es mejor beber agua destilada que agua mineral?​​
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, el agua destilada o demasiado poco mineralizada, deshidrata, robando minerales al cuerpo por ósmosis inversa, digamos. De ahí el uso de sal integral (no cloruro sódico, que es la "sal" actual) en zonas de montaña con suelos pobres en minerales.


----------



## Leunam (9 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> En mi opinión, el agua destilada o demasiado poco mineralizada, deshidrata, robando minerales al cuerpo por ósmosis inversa, digamos.



Eso pensaba yo, pero después de leer sobre el tema cambié mi opinión, NO es mejor que el resto de aguas (limpias digamos) pero tampoco es perjudicial, y a cambio se asegura usted de que está libre de cualquier tóxico.

Falacias - Es peligroso beber agua destilada - El Tamiz
Beber agua destilada: no es tóxica, pero tampoco beneficiosa para tu salud


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Eso pensaba yo, pero después de leer sobre el tema cambié mi opinión.



La teoría me da igual. No nota que orina mucho más que antes y totalmente transparente, sin ningún color?


----------



## Leunam (9 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> La teoría me da igual. No nota que orina mucho más que antes y totalmente transparente, sin ningún color?



Bueno, si la teoría no le interesa, entiendo que usted basa su opinión en experiencia propia, la cual me interesa si quiere compartirla (quizá en hilo aparte para no ensuciar más éste).
En nuestro caso no hemos notado nada significativo ninguno de los 4 de la familia. Los minerales que aporta el agua son muy escasos, por lo que con una correcta alimentación no se deberían dar problemas.

En ese enlace de eltamiz se dan cifras sobre concentraciones de minerales, como que el agua que habitualmente bebemos ya es una disolución extremadamente hipotónica:

"... Aquí está una de las dos claves de la _Falacia_: *El agua que bebemos no es destilada pero, comparada con el interior de nuestro organismo, es casi destilada*. ..."

Le recomiendo su lectura aunque no le atraiga la teoría.



Spoiler: https://eltamiz.com/2007/09/23/falacias-es-peligroso-beber-agua-destilada/



*Falacias - Es peligroso beber agua destilada*

2007/09/23


La _Falacia_ de hoy es bastante común, y me sirve además para hacer un pequeño paréntesis. En primer lugar, si no conoces esta serie y piensas que el nombre de _“Falacias”_ es incorrecto porque esa palabra tiene un significado diferente en el _DRAE_, o bien crees que me las doy de iluminado y nadie cree estas cosas, te pido que leas la descripción de la serie antes de seguir.
En segundo lugar, no me considero mejor que el común de los mortales por escribir esta serie de artículos, y esta _Falacia_ sirve para ponerlo de manifiesto: yo mismo he creído que era cierta durante años, entre otras cosas porque hice justo lo que denuncio en la serie -repetir algo que he oído sin pararme a pensar si tiene sentido o no-. Afortunadamente, Geli (si no eres lector asiduo, la responsable técnica de _El Tamiz_ y mi paciente mujer) no se la creía, y al intentar convencerla de que era algo lógico y evidente me di cuenta de que no era ni una cosa ni la otra. Ni siquiera tenía sentido.
¿A qué viene esto? A que todos, y me incluyo, creemos cosas evidentes que son falsas cuando pensamos sobre ellas. Esta serie es mi granito de arena, no porque sepa más que nadie y me crea muy listo, sino porque son las cosas sobre las que he pensado e investigado - y me encanta leer sobre otras en las que no he pensado, o de las que sé muy poco, y desterrar mis propias ideas falsas. Así nos avisamos unos a otros sobre posibles tonterías.
Dicho todo esto, la _Falacia_ del día es la siguiente: *es peligroso beber agua destilada, porque puede causar daños a tu organismo o incluso matarte.* Existen diversas versiones con información adicional sobre la razón, y gravedades varias del peligro:

*… porque tus células pueden absorber agua hasta reventar.*
*… porque es muy ácida debido al dióxido de carbono que se disuelve en ella desde el aire.*
*… porque no te proporciona las sales minerales que tu cuerpo necesita.*
Recuerdo mirar el matraz de agua destilada del laboratorio de química de la facultad y pensar en lo aparentemente inocua que era pero, al mismo tiempo, qué peligrosa. Sin embargo, los terribles peligros del agua destilada no tienen ningún sentido. ¿El agua destilada puede matarte? Mentira.
El agua destilada es H2O, sin nada más. La diferencia con el agua que solemos beber normalmente, por supuesto, es que la segunda tiene cosas disueltas: sales minerales (sobre todo cloruro de sodio, es decir, sal común), cloro (en el agua de la mayoría de los grifos), sales de flúor (en los lugares en los que se fluoriza), etc.
Antes de entrar de lleno en el argumento falaz en sí, un pequeño recordatorio (o explicación, si no lo habías oído antes) de unos cuantos términos que suelen aparecer en este asunto:
Cuando se ponen en contacto dos disoluciones a través de una membrana permeable al agua, el agua puede pasar de uno a otro lado de la pared por un proceso denominado _ósmosis_. Por ejemplo, si a un lado de la membrana hay agua con una gran concentración de sales, pero al otro hay agua con una pequeña concentración, el agua tiende a pasar a través de la membrana para tratar de igualar las concentraciones, del lado con menor concentración al de mayor concentración.
Nuestros fluidos corporales tienen una determinada concentración de sales minerales, y una disolución de esa misma concentración se denomina _isotónica_. Si la disolución tiene mayor concentración, se llama _hipertónica_ y, si tiene menos, _hipotónica_. De modo que una disolución isotónica, en contacto con otra hipotónica a través de una membrana permeable al agua pero no a las sales minerales, hará que el agua pase del lado “hipotónico” al “isotónico” para igualar las concentraciones.
Bien, uno de los supuestos peligros del agua destilada es el siguiente: _El agua destilada es una disolución muy hipotónica, ya que no tiene sales disueltas, mientras que nuestros fluidos corporales sí. De modo que nuestras células pueden empezar a absorber agua de la disolución hipotónica para tratar de igualar la concentración hasta que, al final, se llenan tanto de agua que revientan y puedes morir_.
De hecho, la “explicación” que suele darse (que es bastante intuitiva pero totalmente engañosa) es la siguiente: en un extremo está el agua destilada, sin nada de sal, y en el otro el agua de mar, con mucha sal. Si pones en contacto tus células con agua de mar, muy hipertónica, las células pierden agua y se “secan”. Si las pones en contacto con agua destilada, muy hipotónica, las células ganan agua y se “hinchan”. Ambos efectos son peligrosos. Lo ideal, dicen entonces, es beber agua “normal”, en el medio de ambos extremos, que tiene la cantidad adecuada de sales.
Y ahí está la clave de la cuestión: *¿Cuál es la concentración de sales del agua “normal”?* ¿Está realmente en algún punto medio en el rango de concentraciones posibles del agua? ¿Cómo de hipotónica es cada una de ellas comparadas con nuestro organismo? ¿Cómo son de diferentes el agua destilada y el agua “normal”?
Bien, la concentración de sales en nuestro interior es bastante grande: no tan grande como la del agua de mar (que es de unos 33 gramos por litro), pero somos relativamente “salados”: más o menos unos 9 gramos por cada litro. Efectivamente, el agua de mar es una disolución hipertónica (tiene 24 gramos más de sales por cada litro que el plasma sanguíneo). El agua destilada es una disolución muy hipotónica, pues su concentración ideal es de 0 gramos por litro, es decir, tenemos 9 gramos por litro más de concentración. Hasta aquí, todo correcto.
*Pero es que el agua que bebemos también es una disolución extremadamente hipotónica*. Por ejemplo, un agua mineral de mineralización muy débil, como Bezoya (si no vives en España no la conocerás, pero habrá otras similares donde vives), tiene una concentración _máxima_ de sales de 50 miligramos por cada litro. Sí, has leído bien: 0,05 gramos por cada litro de agua.
_Dicho de otra manera, el agua destilada tiene un defecto de concentración respecto a nuestro organismo de 9 gramos/litro. El agua Bezoya tiene un defecto de concentración de 8,95 gramos/litro._ Las personas que beben Bezoya deberían caer fulminadas como pájaros, sus células reventando como ciruelas maduras según le pegan un buen trago a la botella. Sin embargo, esto no pasa. Nuestro cuerpo no es tan vulnerable: casi cualquier líquido que bebemos es muy hipotónico, y si eso fuera suficiente para matarnos, estaríamos todos muertos.
Pero incluso para aguas con más mineralización, la concentración sigue siendo muy pequeña comparada con la de nuestro cuerpo: un agua del grifo con más de 1 gramo por litro suele saber a rayos y centellas (especialmente si contiene mucho calcio). Una gran cantidad de aguas minerales del mercado tiene menos de 0,5 gramos por cada litro de agua: un defecto de 8,5 gramos/litro respecto a una concentración isotónica, frente al defecto de 9 gramos/litro del agua destilada.
Aquí está una de las dos claves de la _Falacia_: *El agua que bebemos no es destilada pero, comparada con el interior de nuestro organismo, es casi destilada*. La diferencia no es, ni de lejos, tan grande como los argumentos sobre los peligros del agua destilada quieren hacer parecer.
La segunda clave de la _Falacia_, por supuesto, es que *nuestras células no se ponen en contacto directo con agua destilada*. El agua entra en nuestro torrente sanguíneo tras pasar por el aparato digestivo y ser absorbida por las paredes del estómago y el intestino, _y se mezcla con la sangre que tiene unos 9 gramos/litro de sales disueltas_. De manera que tus células no van a “reventar” por beber agua destilada.
_Pero, ¿y si sigues bebiendo más y más agua destilada sin ingerir ninguna otra cosa? ¿No llegará un momento en el que tu sangre vaya disminuyendo su concentración tanto que sea peligroso?_
Desde luego, *lo mismo que si bebes demasiada agua normal y corriente sin ingerir nada más*. Beber un líquido con 0 gramos/litro diluye los 9 gramos/litro de la sangre…pero beber algo con 0,05 gramos/litro hace un efecto prácticamente igual. Sí, si sudas mucho (con lo que pierdes sales minerales) y sólo bebes agua destilada y nada más, no es que sea la opción más inteligente… es igual de poco inteligente que beber agua del grifo y nada más, y la diferencia es minúscula.
Otro argumento que suele oírse es el siguiente: _bien, tal vez el agua destilada no sea peligrosa a corto plazo, pero si bebes agua destilada en vez de agua normal, no estás recibiendo las cantidades de sales minerales que deberías, de modo que tu salud puede perjudicarse_.
Una vez más: el agua normal tiene una concentración minúscula de sales minerales. Las sales minerales que necesitamos, en una proporción abrumadora, no las absorbemos del agua sino de los alimentos. ¡Si dependieras del agua del grifo para obtener el potasio o el sodio que necesitas, estás listo! Si bebes únicamente agua destilada y no comes nada, por supuesto que no vas a recibir sales minerales… pero si bebes únicamente agua del grifo y no comes nada, la cantidad es tan minúscula que tampoco va a servirte de mucho. Si comes lo suficiente para seguir vivo, la diferencia entre ambas es muy pequeña porque casi todas las sales las recibes de la comida.
De hecho, en algunos casos puede ser bastante más recomendable el agua destilada: si vives, por ejemplo, en algún lugar en el que el agua tiene mucho calcio, pero tienes tendencia a padecer cálculos renales, probablemente no deberías beber agua del grifo, sino agua de mineralización muy débil o destilada.
Aunque también suele decirse que el agua destilada puede aumentar el riesgo de padecer caries porque no contiene flúor, lo mismo sucede con muchas aguas minerales, así como muchas aguas del grifo en los lugares en los que no hay sales de flúor de manera natural ni se fluoriza el agua, de modo que, una vez más, el agua destilada no es tan especial.
La supuesta acidez del agua destilada es otra punta de lanza en esta _Falacia_. Al no tener nada disuelto en ella, el dióxido de carbono se disuelve muy bien en agua destilada, de modo que en cuanto está expuesta al aire, parte del CO2 se disuelve en ella, haciéndola algo ácida. Sin embargo, ya hemos hablado antes acerca de la acidez de otras bebidas. La acidez del agua destilada con dióxido de carbono disuelto es muchísimo menor que la de muchísimas cosas que comemos o bebemos, y en ningún caso suficiente para hacernos daño. Además, ¿qué hay del agua con gas, que tiene cantidades de CO2 disuelto mucho mayores que el agua destilada? En fin.
Lo curioso del asunto es, aunque no voy a dedicar otra _Falacia_ al asunto, que hay gente que piensa justo lo contrario - que beber agua destilada es extraordinariamente saludable porque es muy “pura” y puede llevarse impurezas del organismo (hay países en los que comprar destiladores o agua destilada embotellada es una auténtica moda), lo cual tampoco tiene mucho sentido. Una vez más: el agua destilada y el agua mineral normal y corriente son muy parecidas (salvo casos de aguas minerales de gran mineralización, que no son las normales). Si bebes agua destilada y te comes una paella, a tu sangre no llega agua destilada ni de lejos, y la diferencia entre “agua destilada + paella” y “agua del grifo + paella”, al llegar a tus células, es inapreciable.
Desde luego, otra cosa es si el agua del grifo que bebes tiene algún tipo de contaminante peligroso en bajas concentraciones - en ese caso, por supuesto que es mejor beber agua destilada, pero la cuestión no es la concentración de sales sino otras sustancias en el agua.
El problema en la red, por supuesto, es que muchas fuentes que hablan en uno u otro sentido sobre el agua destilada son empresas que la producen, o que producen alternativas, de modo que la defienden o atacan de una manera exagerada e interesada. La cuestión es que no hay ningún estudio científico serio que demuestre ningún efecto (beneficioso o adverso) del consumo de agua destilada respecto al agua normal y corriente:


> Por otro lado, en algunos países pueden venderse aguas embotelladas con un contenido mineral muy bajo, como aguas desmineralizadas o destiladas. Aunque una gran cantidad de gente ha consumido tradicionalmente agua de lluvia, que tiene un contenido mineral similarmente bajo, sin ningún efecto adverso aparente sobre la salud, la Organización Mundial de la Salud no tiene ningún estudio científico sobre los beneficios o peligros de consumir regularmente este tipo de aguas embotelladas.



(Sacado de la página de la Organización Mundial de la Salud sobre aguas embotelladas -original en inglés-).
De manera que, resumiendo:

La diferencia entre el agua destilada y el agua “normal”, comparada con la diferencia de cualquiera de ellas con la concentración salina de nuestro organismo, es ínfima.
Nuestras células no se ponen en contacto directo con nada de lo que bebemos, antes debe ser absorbido por las paredes del sistema digestivo y mezclarse con el torrente sanguíneo.
No hay ningún estudio científico serio que indique ningún efecto (ni bueno ni malo) del agua destilada.


----------



## Fukuoka San (10 Feb 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Katadyne.
> 
> Transforma agua de charca en agua pura.



Interesante grupo de empresas.

https://www.katadyn.com/en/de.

¿Ha probado la comida para emergencias que dura 15 años? ¿Qué tipo de comida guarda usted para emergencias? 

He observado que las pastillas potabilizadoras son de Cloro, yo usaré MMS, Dióxido de Cloro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Feb 2021)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> ¿Ha probado la comida para emergencias que dura 15 años? ¿Qué tipo de comida guarda usted para emergencias?



Legumbres hechas en conserva, bonito en conserva y piña en conserva. Los 3 grupos alimentarios (hidratos de carbono, grasas y proteínas) cubiertos en conservas que duran años. La piña me daría fibra alimentaria. Se puede consumir todo sin calentar (si no hay comida nadie garantiza que haya electricidad)

Tengo stock para sobrevivir 3 meses. No sería muy saludable, pero no moriría de hambre. También tengo siempre en casa unos 10-15 litros de aceite de oliva de presión en frío que voy consumiendo también bajo método FIFO.

Lo repongo todo bajo sistema FIFO y simplemente como lentejas o garbanzos o alubias en conserva con unos meses de antiguedad...irrelevante en conservas que duran 5 años.

El stock de supervivencia simplemente es el "fondo de armario" de mi cocina. Un bote de legumbres me dura 2-3 comidas como "fondo" de las ensaladas que son la base de mi dieta.

Adicionalmente consumo a diario vitaminas de Solgar, también hago stock.


----------



## Campestre (15 Feb 2021)

Muy buen hilo, me ha ayudado a ordenar las ideas porque últimamente es esto lo que me obsesiona, ya que me he mudado recientemente a una casa de campo y siempre pienso que en Madmax a los primeros sitios que irían es a casas como la nuestra, a buscar comida o agua.

Si algún día te apetece a mí gustaría que abrieras uno sobre escondite de cosas de valor. Tanto para casa, como para rural, e incluso piso.
¿Haríais el clásico cavar en la tierra y esconder el "tesoro" como en las películas?


----------



## Fukuoka San (15 Feb 2021)

Campestre dijo:


> Muy buen hilo, me ha ayudado a ordenar las ideas porque últimamente es esto lo que me obsesiona, ya que me he mudado recientemente a una casa de campo y siempre pienso que en Madmax a los primeros sitios que irían es a casas como la nuestra, a buscar comida o agua.
> 
> Si algún día te apetece a mí gustaría que abrieras uno sobre escondite de cosas de valor. Tanto para casa, como para rural, e incluso piso.
> ¿Haríais el clásico cavar en la tierra y esconder el "tesoro" como en las películas?



Yo no guardaría nada de valor dentro de casa, que no fuera para defensa... Los detectores de metales, parece ser, que solo detectan a 60 cm de profundidad.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> quizá en hilo aparte para no ensuciar más éste



De ensuciar nada.

Sus aportaciones sobre agua destilada son muy interesantes.


----------



## honk (16 Feb 2021)

Es mejor hacerse un pozo. La pureza del agua es más alta


----------



## qbit (16 Feb 2021)

Supongo que habréis tratado el asunto del saneamiento (eliminar residuos orgánicos del cuarto de baño) en una casa en el campo sin alcantarillado. ¿Qué métodos hay? Recuerdo haber leído algo sobre pastillas purificadoras hace tiempo.


----------



## Leunam (16 Feb 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Supongo que habréis tratado el asunto del saneamiento (eliminar residuos orgánicos del cuarto de baño) en una casa en el campo sin alcantarillado. ¿Qué métodos hay? Recuerdo haber leído algo sobre pastillas purificadoras hace tiempo.



Si algún día consigo vivir en el campo (es uno de mis objetivos a largo plazo) cumpliré (como no podía ser de otra forma) la legalidad vigente sobre ese tema (pozo negro, etc) pero me gusta mucho la lectura, y recuerdo de niño lo que se hacía sin problemas en casa de mis abuelos:

Se puede ver un texto completo en:
Humanure Handbook Read Free Online

Hay muchos recursos en la red para estudiar si se quiere. Correctamente tratados (cosa fácil) los residuos ni huelen ni se desperdician.
Todo ello contando con un pequeño huerto, claro está.


----------



## meusac (16 Feb 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Bueno, si la teoría no le interesa, entiendo que usted basa su opinión en experiencia propia, la cual me interesa si quiere compartirla (quizá en hilo aparte para no ensuciar más éste).
> En nuestro caso no hemos notado nada significativo ninguno de los 4 de la familia. Los minerales que aporta el agua son muy escasos, por lo que con una correcta alimentación no se deberían dar problemas.
> 
> En ese enlace de eltamiz se dan cifras sobre concentraciones de minerales, como que el agua que habitualmente bebemos ya es una disolución extremadamente hipotónica:
> ...



yo hace seis años que bebo agua destilada y sigo vivo
El agua destilada es la mejor para la salud


----------



## Fukuoka San (16 Feb 2021)

Sabe usted @AYN RANDiano2, algún(os) libro(s) , u otro formato, sobre teoría defensiva de ciudadelas. En el post está muy bien explicado la teoría de anillos concéntricos para una casa , pero por ampliar la info a mayor escala. 

Me surgió una duda, al ver una foto de una comisaría central, con muros de tres o cuatro metros de hormigón, más valla metálica encima del muro, de cual era la razón de dicho muro, ya que impide ver desde el exterior. Supongo, que ese muro es defensivo contra ataques armados y al haber guardas 24/7 armados, la falta de visión desde el exterior no es indispensable como en un domicilio sin seguridad armada 24/7.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Feb 2021)

Ilustro:






Valla montada MAL sobre mampostería, como explico en posts apertura.

Hasta un moro con chanclas puede subirse.


----------



## Fukuoka San (19 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Katadyne.
> 
> Transforma agua de charca en agua pura.



He estado mirando los filtros portátiles de Katadyn y no me queda claro con cuál se podría beber agua del Ganges. El Hiker Pro valdría? Cuál tiene usted?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Oct 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - Ministra francesa: "La vivienda unifamiliar es un disparate. El sueño de tener un jardín propio es un sinsentido ecológico". Agenda en vena...


Se ha tenido que retractar porque le ha caído la del pulpo. Parece que la ventana de Overton aún no está lo suficientemente abierta.. "La vivienda unifamiliar, ¿un "sinsentido ecológico"? Emmanuelle Wargon vuelve a la carga con sus polémicos comentarios En un discurso pronunciado el jueves, la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tumama (19 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Tema mítico* : - Ministra francesa: "La vivienda unifamiliar es un disparate. El sueño de tener un jardín propio es un sinsentido ecológico". Agenda en vena...
> 
> 
> Se ha tenido que retractar porque le ha caído la del pulpo. Parece que la ventana de Overton aún no está lo suficientemente abierta.. "La vivienda unifamiliar, ¿un "sinsentido ecológico"? Emmanuelle Wargon vuelve a la carga con sus polémicos comentarios En un discurso pronunciado el jueves, la...
> ...











Aislar a los humanos, erradicar el trabajo: un plan salvaje para evitar el colapso


Un grupo de pensadores, cada vez más numeroso y con mayor influencia, se ha propuesto abordar la crisis climática mediante la intervención a gran escala sobre la ecosistemas para mantener habitable (y frío) el planeta




elpais.com





No pasa nada, el tiempo sobra. Van abriendo su ventanita de Overton en calma.



> Imaginemos lo siguiente, en un futuro no muy lejano. *Más de la mitad de la Tierra está cubierta por árboles y vegetación. En medio de estos bosques, extrañamente simétricos, sobresalen ciudades verticales, megalópolis en las que viven millones de personas*. Los edificios están recubiertos con placas solares móviles y son energéticamente autosuficientes, pero en los bajos apenas hay luz: ahí se encuentran millones de fábricas y almacenes completamente a oscuras, donde un ejército de cíborgs trabaja sin descanso. El único medio de transporte urbano que existe son los drones, pilotados por una inteligencia artificial autónoma, que conecta las viviendas entre sí. *En las afueras se encuentra una* *Zona de Exclusión Humana, reservada a los robots de trabajo*, donde están situadas varias decenas de centrales nucleares, un parque de árboles artificiales de descarbonización, granjas de servidores y un puerto espacial que conecta la Tierra con las minas de hierro, níquel, oro y platino del cinturón de asteroides NEA.



Pienso ¿cómo podría imponerse una zona de exclusión humana?
Difícilmente con prohibiciones.
Lo mejor es meter miedo:
- si vas, te mueres por la radiación
- si vas, te pica un mosquito con malaria
- si vas, te agarra el covid
- si vas, respirarás aire contaminado
- si vas, te comerá un jabalí

Paso previo: crear una generación de acobardados.

Un sobrino me dijo hace unos días, cuando le invité al parque a mirar un hormiguero, que "la naturaleza es muy peligrosa". Siete años de edad. Aprende rápido. Ciudadano ejemplar para las ciudades del futuro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Nov 2021)

Manual protección física+electrónica de VIVIENDAS AISLADAS (NO pisos) en entornos NO y SÍ MadMaxistas|DOBLE PERÍMETRO+BASTIÓN, RETRANQUEO DEFENSIVO


Escribo este hilo para desahogarme ante las "atrocidades" de seguridad que veo en vivienda aislada y -espero- enseñar (y aprender) conceptos útiles de seguridad. Este hilo NO es para seguridad en pisos, es exclusivamente para seguridad en viviendas aisladas tipo Chalet o incluso adosados. El...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fukuoka San (24 Feb 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es curioso como EL ARMA por antonomasia de hace siglos (la espada) hoy es de venta libre.



¿En su opinión, qué tipo de espada es la más práctica para defenderse si no hubiera otro remedio? ¿Longitud, peso, tipo de metal, tipo de guarda, curva o recta?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Feb 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> ¿En su opinión, qué tipo de espada es la más práctica para defenderse si no hubiera otro remedio? ¿Longitud, peso, tipo de metal, tipo de guarda, curva o recta?



Descartaría toda espada que necesite 2 manos: Katana, Espada tipo "Braveheart"...

La ideal sería un Gladius. Cold Steel hizo uno, pero está descatalogado.

Esa es otra: Las espadas que se venden (en Toledo, por ejemplo) la mayor parte son DECORATIVAS, no funcionales.

O uno compra una espada que sepa FUNCIONAL de un fabricante reputado o corre el riesgo de terminar con una "espada" decorativa.

Otra opción: Espadas de servicio antiguas, o....BAYONETAS antiguas o no tan antiguas.


----------



## Fukuoka San (26 Feb 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Descartaría toda espada que necesite 2 manos: Katana, Espada tipo "Braveheart"...
> 
> La ideal sería un Gladius. Cold Steel hizo uno, pero está descatalogado.
> 
> ...




Esta, está disponible. 49€

– Material: Lámina de acero al carbono 1060s, costuras recubierto de goma
– Longitud total: 61 cm
– Longitud de la hoja: unos 42,2 cm
– incl. vaina reforzada cinturón de nylon


----------



## EnergiaLibre (26 Feb 2022)

sitio


----------



## Gusman (26 Feb 2022)

Buen hilo.


----------



## Tratante (26 Feb 2022)

Pillo sitio por aquí, hilo muy interesante y didáctico.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Feb 2022)

Acabo de caer en la cuenta... Yo veía a Aynrand cambiado. Pues podría ser porque ha tenido un hijo hace poco, eso lo explicaría. Naaaa... En todo caso lo habrá tenido hace unos años.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Feb 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> podría ser porque ha tenido un hijo hace poco



...qué más quisiera mi madre...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Abr 2022)

Asalto a una casa grabado en Cantabria, dizque la región más segura de España. Caso para AynRandiano


Randy, a ver qué opinas... La gente en la zona está acojonada. https://www.eldiariomontanes.es/cantabria/robo-nueva-montana-20220411105217-video.html?ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.eldiariomontanes.es%2Fsantander%2Fcacos-accion-nueva-20220411111800-nt.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Sep 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Asalto a una casa grabado en Cantabria, dizque la región más segura de España. Caso para AynRandiano
> 
> 
> Randy, a ver qué opinas... La gente en la zona está acojonada. https://www.eldiariomontanes.es/cantabria/robo-nueva-montana-20220411105217-video.html?ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.eldiariomontanes.es%2Fsantander%2Fcacos-accion-nueva-20220411111800-nt.html
> ...



@AYN RANDiano2 

Invoco tu sabiduría

¿Es posible evitar que nos abran la puerta de casa los ladrones con este aparato?









Ariete revienta puertas con acabado anti-chispazos - 15,9Kg


El nuevo GAP20 de NIDEC en tan sólo 15,9 Kg de peso y 80,5 cm de longitud.




www.nidec.es







No me he estudiado como funciona, ni tampoco se si su venta está restringida a cuerpos policiales (de todas formas, seguramente habrá mafias que tendran)


----------



## rory (1 Sep 2022)

Cómo solucionar el problema de una casa de campo alejada y los viajes, teniendo en cuenta que el carburante es cada vez más caro?


----------



## fogbugz (1 Sep 2022)

Yo prefiero las casas, pero un piso moderno con EV y aerotermia puede ser muy eficiente y relativamente facil de asegurar. Lo inseguro son las zonas comunes y el entorno, claro.

Una manera de hacer una puerta inexpugnable es con este sistema: HAVEN Lock | Stronger, Smarter Locks for Home, School & Business. Asi, es practicamente imposible abrirla. Ni con un ariete. Hay demos en YouTube.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Sep 2022)

@AYN RANDiano2

Ya hombre, pero es que mi planteamiento no se refiere al riesgo de que me quieran rajar o raptar, sino que quieran robar la casa cuando no estoy

Lo que no acabo de entender es si ese tipo de ariete

1. Es capaz de derribar cualquier tipo de puerta o con una acorazada (o blindada, aun mas resistente) no podría
2. Está al alcance de las bandas organizadas de ladrones o no.

Si derriba puertas blindadas y esta al alcance de los cacos, me mueve a pensar que gastar el dinero en cerraduras sofisticadas o puertas blindadas es mas comprar una sensación de seguridad que comprar seguridad. Algo así como tener una alarma tipo securitas sin respaldo cableado que la puedan anular con un inhibidor de frecuencia.

El ariete que pongo es capaz de golpear con una fuerza de mas de 11 toneladas por metro cuadrado

Por ejemplo en este video de youtube explican un artefacto que al parecer refuerza la puerta frente al ariete



Aqui la policia de rumania intentando derribar una puerta con algun tipo de refuerzo anti ariete. Casi 15 minutos dando goles y resistió



A mi me parece que los arietes para fuerzas policiales PACO como la Española aun deben ser lo mas de lo mas. Pero en USA y paises mas desarrollados estan usando las KINETIC BREACHING TOOLS y eso si que no creo que lo tengan las bandas de europa del este revientapisos. Frente a esto no creo que haya puerta comercial que resista.









Equipment


Visit the post for more.




kineticbreaching.com


----------



## MaGiVer (1 Sep 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2
> 
> Invoco tu sabiduría
> 
> ...



Es posible, pero muy caro. Necesitas un marco "flotante", es decir, que no vaya directamente a la pared si no únicamente anclado a esta con unos muelles cortos gordos de cojones. Esos muelles permiten a la puerta desplazarse unos centímetros y volver a su sitio sin dañarse ante impactos fuertes. Este sistema hace imposible tirar una acorazada de grado 4 o superior con un ariete manual.


----------



## Larata (2 Sep 2022)

A un ladrón de nivel 3 se le disuade simplemente teniendo menos valor económico en casa que lo que se va a gastar entrando en ella.


----------



## Larata (2 Sep 2022)

Pero te está dejando entrar en casa ¿no? mientras vas a atar a los perros llamas a la policía y si tienes armas en casa (que deberías) la coges. Imagínate que tienes un rifle con visor y le vuelas la cabeza al caco desde el primer piso.


----------



## Larata (2 Sep 2022)

Depende de la práctica que tengas. Como todo en la vida. AHora, es cierto que el ciudadano medio no sabe ni cargar un rifle como para pedirles calibrar la mira en tiempo real para dar a un blanco.


----------



## ray merryman (2 Sep 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Pero te está dejando entrar en casa ¿no? mientras vas a atar a los perros llamas a la policía y si tienes armas en casa (que deberías) la coges. Imagínate que tienes un rifle con visor y le vuelas la cabeza al caco desde el primer piso.



Que tienes 10 años?


----------



## Larata (2 Sep 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Que tienes 10 años?



No, el que igual tiene 10 años eres tú. ¿Qué cojones crees que va a pasar si desactivas todas las defensas de tu casa con un cabrón armado que encañona a tu hijo? Igual te ata y te viola o igual le gusta más tu hijo. O le gusta torturaros a los dos. Lo dicho subnormal.


----------



## trancos123 (3 Sep 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Legumbres hechas en conserva, bonito en conserva y piña en conserva. Los 3 grupos alimentarios (hidratos de carbono, grasas y proteínas) cubiertos en conservas que duran años. La piña me daría fibra alimentaria. Se puede consumir todo sin calentar (si no hay comida nadie garantiza que haya electricidad)
> 
> Tengo stock para sobrevivir 3 meses. No sería muy saludable, pero no moriría de hambre. También tengo siempre en casa unos 10-15 litros de aceite de oliva de presión en frío que voy consumiendo también bajo método FIFO.
> 
> ...



Te invito a pasarte por mi hilo, para ver como se puede preparar un alimento nutritivo que dura muchos años ( como así atestiguan los exploradores árticos ).





Pemmican - The Ultimate Survival Food


El pemmican es una comida concentrada, consistente en una masa de carne seca pulverizada, bayas desecadas y grasas; las grasas sirven como aglutinante además de aportar calorías, la carne seca (tipo tasajo molido) aporta proteínas y las bayas diferentes compuestos, en especial vitaminas. Tal...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Sep 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Te invito a pasarte por mi hilo, para ver como se puede preparar un alimento nutritivo que dura muchos años ( como así atestiguan los exploradores árticos ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es que uno debe comerse las raciones a largo plazo en el día a día.

Su Pemmicam "no lo veo" como alimento de diario.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Sep 2022)

"Imagínate que tienes un rifle con visor y le vuelas la cabeza al caco desde el primer piso. "

El visor es inútil para esa circunstancia.


----------

